# Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar

*Brauchen die Angler in Deutschland einen Bundesverband? ​*
*Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wie immer mit der Erlaubnis von Dr. Günther zum veröffentlichen.

Das Original ist auf seinem Blog zu finden.
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com...ie-angler-in-deutschland-einen-bundesverband/

Dr. Thomas Günther ist Jurist, ehemaliger LV-Präsi für den VDSF-LV Berlin/Brandenburg, ehemaliger Vize des VDSF-Bund

Hier sein Text:
*Brauchen die Angler in Deutschland einen Bundesverband?*


Nach über zwanzig Jahren haben sich der ost- und der westdeutsche Anglerverband zu einem Bundesverband zusammengeschlossen. Der löst die beiden bisherigen Bundesverbände ab, die jeweils einen Alleinvertretungsanspruch für ganz Deutschland erhoben hatten. 
Über die Wirrungen und Irrungen des Fusionsprozess wurde hier ausführlich berichtet. 

Auch darüber, dass die Fusion mit Geburts- ja Konstruktionsmängeln behaftet sind, die schwere Folgen mit sich bringen. Das ist offiziell geleugnet worden und wird vom neuen Deutschen Angelfischerverband DAFV offen abgestritten.

Gleichwohl wirken zwei wesentliche Aspekte: 
Zum einen sind es die erschütternden Austritte einer ganze Reihe tragender Landesverbände, unter ihnen Bayern, Baden-Württemberg und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern  als unmittelbarer Folge des überaus schlecht organisierten Fusionsprozesses. 
In Wartestellung lauern sie auf eine Besserung der Verhältnisse auf Bundesebene. 

Zum anderen ist es der Umstand, dass die Fusion nur die Bundesebene betrifft und nunmehr in einem einheitlichen Verband konkurrierende Landesverbände aus den ehemaligen Dachverbänden miteinander oder gegeneinander um Lösungen zu ringen gezwungen sind. 
Das Fusionskonzept sah vor, dass der Zusammenschluss auf Bundesebene endet und die Länderebene so gut wie nicht betroffen sein soll. Innere Einheit ist das jedenfalls nicht.

Diese beiden Konstruktionsfehler belasten nicht nur die Lobbyarbeit, sondern sie erschweren auch die Lösung der gravierenden strukturellen Probleme des DAFV. Sie treffen die Anglerorganisation in einer Phase akuter Finanznot. Erst die Fusionsverhandlungen brachten an das Licht des Tages, dass beide Verbände über Jahre hinweg hemmungslos über ihre Verhältnisse gewirtschaftet haben. 

Das Erbe der alten Funktionäre gleicht einem Scherbenhaufen ADAC-artigen Ausmaßes. Es fehlt nur noch der mediale Super-GAU. 
Dieser ist wohl nur deshalb noch nicht eingetreten, weil aufgrund der geplünderten Kassen kaum mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betrieben werden kann. Wer nicht arbeitet, macht auch keine Fehler – eine “Strategie”, die allenfalls kurze Zeit als Überlebenshilfe dienen kann. Auch die Arbeit in Europa, die Lobbyarbeit insgesamt, findet eher in Gestalt von Teilnahmen an Tagungen – kurz: Routinegeschäft – statt. Konzepte und Kampagnen – weit gefehlt!

In einer solchen Situation müsste man erwarten, dass verantwortungsvolle Funktionäre aus Bund und Ländern zusammenkommen, um Maßnahmen für eine rasche Abhilfe zu schaffen. Stattdessen herrscht eine, gelinde gesagt, abwartende Haltung allerorten, während das Präsidium auf das Prinzip Hoffnung setzt. 
So verkündet die amtierende Präsidentin, die erst anfängt zu ahnen, welches Amt sie da übernommen hat, Durchhalteparolen. Die Themen “Lösung der Finanzkrise” und “innere Einheit des Verbandes” kommen darin nicht mit einem Wort vor. Vielleicht kann man von einer neuen Präsidentin noch nicht mehr erwarten. Als Leistung einer Gesamtorganisation ist es definitiv nicht nur zu wenig, sondern tödlich.

Niemand geht derzeit Wetten ein auf das Überleben des DAFV ein. 
In Kreisen der Landesverbandspräsidenten kursieren Einschätzungen über die Dauer des Todeskampfes. Drei Jahre sind da eine genannte Zahl – wahrlich wenig, um einen komplett unflotten Riesentanker wieder in Fahrt zu bringen.

Diese Aufgabe erscheint herkulisch – vielleicht mit ein Grund, weswegen die Zahl der Zaungäste plötzlich die der Handelnden so massiv übersteigt. Immer schon war den Landesverbänden das regionale Hemd näher als die Bundesjacke. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass Binnenfischereirecht Ländersache ist und deswegen ein Großteil der Arbeit von den Landesverbänden und eben nicht vom Bundesverband erledigt wird. 
Wenn aber, wie vom neuen Bayerischen LV-Präsidenten erklärt, man bis 2015 abwartet, was der DAFV bis dahin bringt und ob er seine Finanzen bis dahin geordnet hat, dann wird der Bundesverband zu einem verzichtbaren nice to have, in dem man Mitglied sein kann, aber nur sein möchte, wenn daraus gesicherte Vorteile zu ziehen sind. Und auch an dieser Vorteilsübersetzung fehlt es dem neuen Verband.

Da nutzt es nichts, die alten Dogmen der abgewirtschafteten Ex-Funktionäre mantraartig weiter zu beten. Kormoran und Kleinwasserkraftwerke sind wichtige Themen, die die Angler berühren und gelegentlich sogar interessieren, aber sie sind für alle deutlich erkennbar nicht die Themen der Zeit. 
Schon gar nicht sind es die eigenen Themen des neuen Präsidiums. Eigene Akzente vermochte das neue Präsidium im Jahr eins nicht zu setzen. Stattdessen hechelt man phantasielos an den Gräben uralter Gefechte entlang. 
Mit ermüdender, nein, langweilender Déjà-vu-Kommunikation werden die offensichtlichen Handlungsbedarfe zugepappt, ganz so als befände man sich in einem verbandspolitischen Blindflug nach dem Motto: “Ich habe gehört, dass hier eine Landebahn sein soll.” Man muss schon ein außergewöhnlich glückbeseelter Mensch sein, um mit einer solchen Strategie heil zu landen.

Das Erdulden der Nichtlösung der Probleme auf Bundesebene und die Abwarthaltung der Landesverbände – wohlgemerkt: aller Landesverbände (bis vor Kurzem mit Ausnahme des LV Niedersachsen) – wirft die Frage auf, ob die sie sich ein Leben ohne Bundesverband vorstellen können oder – weniger larmoyant formuliert – ob es des Bundesverbandes überhaupt bedarf.

Natürlich: 
Eine solche Frage zu stellen, wird als Provokation empfunden. 
Aber ist das schon ein ausreichender Grund, nicht zu versuchen, sie zu beantworten?! 

Ja, es gab “schon immer” eine Bundesorganisation über den Landesverbänden. 
Aber ist das bereits eine hinreichende und akzeptable Rechtfertigung dafür, weiterhin eine solche zu haben? 

Was haben DAV und VDSF in den letzten zehn Jahren denn auf Bundesebene für die Anglerschaft in Deutschland durchgesetzt, ja, was auch nur versucht durchzusetzen? 

Fällt uns da etwas ein? 

Dass man ein “Büro in Brüssel” habe, dass man auf der Grünen Woche mit Hinterbänklern von FDP und CSU auf das Wohl und Wehe des Angelns geprostet hat – war das schon Mehrwert für die Angler, der den Beitragsanteil gerechtfertigt hätte? 

Welches sind denn die großen Gesetzgebungsvorhaben auf Bundesebene in der neuen Legislaturperiode, bei denen die Neupräsidentin Happach-Kasan die Stimme “der Angler” kraftvoll einbringen will? 

Wo ist die Analyse dessen, was uns bundespolitisch in den kommenden Jahren als Angler erwartet? Ok, sie muss noch nicht fertig sein, diese Analyse, aber wie wäre es denn mal mit einer entsprechenden Ankündigung?! 

Was wird laufen im Bereich der Sportförderung, im Bereich der Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, was beim Natur- und Umweltschutz? Betrifft uns Angler das alles nicht? Oder brauchen wir das gerade nicht, weil wir momentan dafür kein Geld haben? Und Folgefrage: 
Wofür haben wir eigentlich noch Geld? 
Wirklich nur noch für das unsägliche Kormoran-Blabla auf der eigenen Internetseite?

Diese Orientierungslosigkeit auf Bundesbene kommt nonchalant daher und wird auf Landesebene mit “stammtischartigem Gleichmut” wahrgenommen. 
Was soll’s also wenn der Bundesverband in ein paar Jahren den berühmten Bach heruntergeht? 
Es scheint, als sei das die Denke in den Landesverbänden, zumindest in einer nicht kleinen Zahl von ihnen.

An dieser Stelle wäre es geboten, die Frage zu beantworten, warum es eines Bundesverbandes überhaupt bedarf. 
Einheitliche Logos auf Sportfischerpässen allein können eine Begründung dafür ja nicht sein. 
Denn sonst hätte man dieses Thema ja nicht low-key-administrativ “durchregiert”. 
Aber der Bundesverband scheint sich selbst nicht in der Situation zu sehen, seine eigene Existenzberechtigung begründen zu müssen. 
So wird man Selbstzweck, teurer Apparat und nutzlos. Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht – da sollte man schon ein wenig sagen können über den Wert eines Bundesverbandes.

Der Leser mag an dieser Stelle hoffen, ich selbst würde eine Begründung für die Notwendigkeit eines Bundesverbandes geben. Und vielleicht gleich noch dazu einen Aktionsplan, was jetzt getan werden muss. 
Natürlich wäre es reizvoll, so etwas aufzuschreiben. 
Demokratisch aber wäre es nicht (und in der mangelnden Verbandsdemokratie liegt ein weiteres schweres Erbe des DAFV). 
Aber es würde auch nicht dazu führen, dass das Präsidium die Fragen stellt, die jetzt gestellt werden müssen. Dazu muss es auch in der Vergangenheit schauen, die es mit übernommen hat. 
Es muss aufräumen mit seinen Altlasten, mit dem radioaktiven Müll, der über viele Jahre verzapft wurde. 
Wo stehen wir? 
Was haben wir (auch ich) falsch gemacht? 
Wie können wir es besser machen? 
Welchen Wert haben wir für das Angeln in Deutschland? 

Und: 
Wie können wir es besser machen? 
Meine Antworten auf diese Fragen bedeuten nichts. Einzig bedeutsam wäre, dass der Verband sie sich stellt.

*Wenn nicht einmal die Spitzen der Landesverbände den Bundesverband für unverzichtbar halten, warum sollten die Angler es tun? 
Und warum sollte die Politik einen solchen Verband ernst nehmen? 
Es ist höchste Zeit, an den Inhalten zu arbeiten und die Parolen von gestern kritisch zu hinterfragen. 
Alt und umstritten genug sind sie ja. 
Das Präsidium ist genau dafür gewählt. 
Es muss das nur erkennen. 
Dafür gibt es, leider, noch keine Anzeichen*.

Dr. Thomas Günther


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu:
Einen solchen BV wie aktuell den VDSF/DAFV brauchen richtige Angler so notwendig wie die Pest...

Warum die organisierten Angelfischer meinen, einen solchen BV und die diesen BV tragenden LV zu brauchen, zu wählen, gewähren zu lassen und finanzieren zu müssen, hat sich mir bis heute nicht erschlossen ..

Kälber und Metzger und so....................................................


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@Thomas

 Solange der DAFV seine Rolle noch nicht gefunden hat, da stimme ich Dir zu, ist er überflüssig. Seinen Weg aber kann er nicht per Präsidiumsdekret finden. Es wird höchste Zeit, dass der Verband mit seinen Mitgliedern und der Öffentlichkeit in die Diskussion um den Weg in die Zukunft eintritt. Die Fusion hat die notwendige fachliche Auseinandersetzung jahrelang überlagert. Was wir jetzt haben, ist ein Verband und ein inhaltlicher Stillstand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es wird höchste Zeit, dass der Verband mit seinen Mitgliedern und der Öffentlichkeit in die Diskussion um den Weg in die Zukunft eintritt.



Und Ostern und Weihnachten fällt auch immer auf einen Tag, ich weiss...........


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Und zur Abwechselung mal ein PS:

 PS.: Die Angler sind jedenfalls schon dabei, die Diskussionen einzufordern. Das greift nicht nur im Internet, sondern auch in den Vereinen mehr und mehr um sich. Solange das Präsidium davor die Augen verschließt, Fragen als lästig empfindet und sich der Diskussion nicht stellt, verkürzt es die Überlebenschancen des DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Sterbehilfe wird ja weit diskutiert..

Den Zombie VDSF/DAFV von sich selber zu erlösen, könnte man auch als Gnadenakt bezeichnen - das würde vielleicht ein paar organisierte Angelfischer und Funktionäre stören, die Mehrheit der Angler in meinen Augen sicher nicht..........

Und diejenigen, welche diese BV-Scheixxe hauptursächlich ja verbrochen haben, diese unsäglichen, nicht über den Tellerrand schauenden LV, gleich mit er- oder auflösen..

Oder die Trümmertruppen in Bund und Ländern  sollen endlich mal in die Gänge kommen und ihrer Verantwortung für Angler und das Angeln allgemein wenigstens anfangen gerecht zu werden..........

Da sind wir aber leider wohl wieder beim Thema Weihnachten und Ostern auf einem Tag..


----------



## muddyliz (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Mal eine einfache Frage:
Warum hat Herr Günther, als er LV-Vorsitzender und BV-Vize war, nichts gegen die Missstände unternommen, die er jetzt anprangert?
Er war ja bei diesen "Aussitzern" dabei. ;+


----------



## antonio (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

was willst du als einzelner tun?
und woher willst du wissen, daß er nichts getan hat?
schau dir mal ein paar tröts diesbezüglich hier an, da weißt du wie mit solchen leuten bisher umgegangen wurde und kannst auch eventuell verstehen warum nichts passierte.

antonio


----------



## bacalo (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@=Brotfisch;
Und zur Abwechselung mal ein PS:

 PS.: Die Angler sind jedenfalls schon dabei, die Diskussionen einzufordern. Das greift nicht nur im Internet, sondern auch in den Vereinen mehr und mehr um sich. Solange das Präsidium davor die Augen verschließt, Fragen als lästig empfindet und sich der Diskussion nicht stellt, verkürzt es die Überlebenschancen des DAFV.


Wenn, dann sollte von der untersten Basis ausgehend den verhärteten Strukturen ein bisschen "Weichspüler" gereicht werden.

Nebenbei und nur am Rande:
Aber-denke ich an die organisierte Anglerschaft in Deutschland, werde ich um den Schlaf gebracht......


----------



## muddyliz (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



antonio schrieb:


> und woher willst du wissen, daß er nichts getan hat?


Ganz einfach: Wenn er was getan hätte, dann sähe es heute anders aus. Oder hast du irgendwelche Beweise, dass er in diese Richtung was getan hat?
Ich bin durchaus der Meinung von Herrn Günther, nur missfällt mir, dass er jetzt plötzlich kritisiert, nachdem er Jahre lang nichts in diese Richtung getan hat, obwohl er an Stellen saß, an denen er etwas hätte tun können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Die Fragestellung, ob die Angler einen Bundesverband brauchen, ist müßig.
Selbstverständlich brauchen die Angler eine solche Institution.

Wer sie nicht braucht, oder nicht zu brauchen glaubt, sind die Landesverbände. Und hier insbesondere die ehemaligen VDSF-Verbände. Reformen sind hier völlig unerwünscht. Selbst die Niedersächsische Verbandsspitze, die in vorbildlicher Weise gegen dieses DAFV-Konstrukt, und gleichsam für einen funktionierenden Verband gekämpft hat, wurde durch immer noch existierende Seilschaften und mit an DDR-Zeiten erinnernde Personen und Praktiken derart sabotiert, dass alle Bemühungen im Sande zu verlaufen scheinen.

Bei dieser Fusion ging es nie um die Angler und deren Belange, sondern ausschließlich um Selbst- und Machterhalt. Zum einen durch die alte Garde der VDSF-Bundesverbandsseilschaft, zum anderen durch die VDSF-Landesfürsten, die nicht im Traum daran denken, sich einem gemeinsamen und reformierten Kurs unterzuordnen.

Der DAV hingegen war bis etwa zur Mitte der Fusionsverhandlungen, ganz sicher aber unter Bernd Mikulin, ein Bundesverband, der diesen Namen zum größten Teil zu Recht trug. Leider zum Zeitpunkt der Fusion geführt von einem Präsidenten ohne Charisma und Rückgrat. Von einem Präsidenten der unfähig war, die finanziellen Herausforderungen dieses Verbandes und die zu meistern und der daher mit denen den Schulterschluß übte, die am Niedergang der Angelfischerei in Deutschland den Hauptanteil trugen. 

Diese Fusion hat einen unbeschreiblichen Schaden in Ansehen und Einfluss der Angler in unserer Gesellschaft herbeigeführt. Die heutigen Landesfürsten glauben, mittels zurücklehnen, zurückziehen oder unkritischer Zustimmung auch weiterhin ihr föderalistisches Süppchen kochen zu können. Doch es ist nicht das Süppchen, welches da die Unterlippe erreicht, vielmehr handelt sich um Wasser. 
Der "Broken Window-Effekt" wirkt auch über die Bundesebene auf die Länder und lässt sich weder durch unerträgliche, nördlich angesiedelte Arroganz, noch durch eher südlich geprägtes, übersteigertes Selbstbewusstsein vermeiden.

Tier- und Naturschutz sind eben nicht föderalistisch leitend organisiert. Ersterem kann man weder durch Schleswig-Holsteinisches anbiedern, noch durch Bayerische Lippenbekenntnisse auf Dauer begegnen.
Letzeren kann man wiederum nicht durch etikettiertes Ignorieren zu einem Schulterschluß bewegen.

Daher ist die Eingangsfrage mit einem eindeutigen Ja zu beantworten.

Viel schwieriger ist die Frage zu beantworten, ob es überhaupt möglich ist, einen einheitlichen, im Sinne der Angler wirksamen und gesunden Bundesverband zu generieren. 

Ich meine Nein.

Zum einen reichen dazu ein Herr Klasing und ein Dr. Thomas Günther nicht. Ein Anglerboard wird das bestehende Konstrukt nicht zerschlagen können, und da die Mehrzahl der Angler - mindestens im Bereich der Angelfischerei -  an der intellektuellen Überlebensgrenze angesiedelt ist, wird von der Basis auch keine signifikante Hilfe zu erwarten sein.

Es fehlt also an den grundlegenden Voraussetzungen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> und da die Mehrzahl der Angler - mindestens im Bereich der Angelfischerei - an der intellektuellen Überlebensgrenze angesiedelt ist, wird von der Basis auch keine signifikante Hilfe zu erwarten sein/QUOTE]
> 
> einen größeren Mist habe ich noch nicht gelesen, bei so einem Geschreibsel könnte einem doch der Kragen platzen!
> Wie lange hatte es eigentlich bei deinem Intellekt gedauert, bis du dir die ganzen Fremdwörter bei Wikipedia rausgesucht hast?
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



knurrhahn schrieb:


> einen größeren mist habe ich noch nicht gelesen, bei so einem geschreibsel könnte einem doch der kragen platzen!
> Wie lange hatte es eigentlich bei deinem intellekt gedauert, bis du dir die ganzen fremdwörter bei wikipedia rausgesucht hast?
> Ich empfinde es eine frechheit den größten teil der angler so hinzustellen.
> Gruß knurri



#6#6#6

 @Ralle:
 Wie frustriert muss man sein, um solchen Quatsch zusammenzuschreiben?

 Die Angler in meinem Verein sind ein Querschnitt durch die Bevölkerung. Deine Aussage ist also, die Masse der Bevölkerung sind Vollidioten?


----------



## bacalo (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

*Kampf gegen Windmühlen*

Sofern sich die provokante Aussage lediglich auf das Desinteresse des  (angelnden) „deutschen Michel´s“ bezieht, hat er wohl gar nicht so unrecht. Die Mehrzahl der Angler geht es letztlich nur um ihrer Passion. 
Im Übrigen haben Angler mit bestehen der Fischereiprüfung bewiesen, dass sie dem Grunde nach über grundlegende Voraussetzungen verfügen. Wieso und weshalb soll sich daher der Angler, neben den gesteigerten Anforderungen im Berufs- und Familienleben, vereinspolitisch engagieren?  
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



bacalo schrieb:


> Die Mehrzahl der Angler geht es letztlich nur um ihrer Passion.



Genau so wie es den meisten Jägern, Hobbypiloten, Nebenerwerbslandwirten, ... um ihre Passion geht.

Ich engagiere mich gern in der Vereinspolitik, auch in Feldern weit abseits der Angelei, weil es mir Spaß macht zu gestalten, setze das aber nicht bei allen anderen als Muss voraus.

Die Leute gehen den Tag über arbeiten und wollen in ihrer Freizeit Fische fangen. Ende der Geschichte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> einen größeren Mist habe ich noch nicht gelesen, bei so einem Geschreibsel könnte einem doch der Kragen platzen!
> Wie lange hatte es eigentlich bei deinem Intellekt gedauert, bis du dir die ganzen Fremdwörter bei Wikipedia rausgesucht hast?
> Ich empfinde es als eine Frechheit den größten Teil der Angler so hinzustellen.
> Gruß Knurri



Hallo Knurri,

schön von Dir mal wieder was zum Verbandsgeschehen zu lesen. Naja, fast jedenfalls. Soll ich Deine Zeilen als Kritik oder Bestätigung verstehen ?



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> @Ralle:
> Wie frustriert muss man sein, um solchen Quatsch zusammenzuschreiben?
> ...



Lese einfach in entsprechenden Foren quer und kombiniere das mit der Einstellung der Angler zur Verbandspolitik. Von überragender Inteligenz kann da in der Masse kaum zu sprechen sein. 

Zu Deinem letzten Satz: Nicht die Masse, aber ein recht großer Teil. Über die Verteilung erlaube ich mir kein Urteil.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Leute gehen den Tag über arbeiten und wollen in ihrer Freizeit Fische fangen. Ende der Geschichte.



Brot und Spiele.

Leider meist nicht das Ende, sondern der Anfang meist übler Geschichten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



bacalo schrieb:


> *Kampf gegen Windmühlen*
> 
> Sofern sich die provokante Aussage lediglich auf das Desinteresse des  (angelnden) „deutschen Michel´s“ bezieht, hat er wohl gar nicht so unrecht.




Danke, wenigstens einer.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@ Knurrhahn

 jeder der länger hier angemeldet ist, weiss das Ralle kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt. Gefühlte 80% der Angler in Deutschland wollen nur eines...ANGELN!

 Ist ja nix verwerfliches dran - aber die selben 80% sind nur im Verein, um die Vorteile eines Gewässers abzugreifen. Schau dir mal die Beteiligungen auf den JHV der Vereine an... wenn 50% da sind ist das viel. In der Regel ist ein knappes drittel vor Ort. Es sei denn es gibt was umsonst! Ich würde nicht sagen dass die meisten Angler blöd oder weniger intelligent sind. Aber sie interessieren sich nicht für das gesamte System, sondern nur für ihren Bereich. Und auch hier nur erst, bis es ans eigene Wohl geht... der Rest ist einem Kacke Egal! Solidarität gegenüber Angler gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur sporadisch...

 Um auf die Ausgangsfrage zu kommen.... JA wir brauchen einen Verband der das Angeln stützt, fördert und uns gegen andere großen Lobbys vertritt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Um auf die Ausgangsfrage zu kommen.... JA wir brauchen einen Verband der das Angeln stützt, fördert und uns gegen andere großen Lobbys vertritt!



Leider wollen so einen Verband nur eine geringe Anzahl an Anglern! Der Rest will Naturschützer, die unser aller Hobby angeln weiter einschränken- also so etwas wie den DAFV....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lese einfach in entsprechenden Foren quer und kombiniere das mit der Einstellung der Angler zur Verbandspolitik. Von überragender Inteligenz kann da in der Masse kaum zu sprechen sein.
> 
> Zu Deinem letzten Satz: Nicht die Masse, aber ein recht großer Teil. Über die Verteilung erlaube ich mir kein Urteil.



 Es ist doch Unsinn, von mangelndem Interesse an Verbandsarbeit auf die Intelligenz zu schließen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Brot und Spiele.
> 
> Leider meist nicht das Ende, sondern der Anfang meist übler Geschichten.



Ich will dir was sagen: Das ganze Leben ist im Wesentlichen Brot und Spiele. 

 Fußball, Skifahren, schnelle Autos fahren, in den Urlaub fliegen, Angeln, Jagd,  ...

 Und nebenbei versuchen einige, ein bisschen was zu bewegen.

 Ich gehe angeln, um meinen Spaß zu haben und weil ich gern "selbst erlegte" Nahrung esse. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dass ich mich nebenher für den Verein engagiere, ist reiner Eigennutz, um gute Gewässer mit gutem Bestand zur Verfügung zu haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dass ich mich nebenher für den Verein engagiere, ist reiner Eigennutz, um gute Gewässer mit gutem Bestand zur Verfügung zu haben.



Siehste, damit hebst Du Dich von der Masse deutlich ab.

Die erwartet, erhofft oder setzt voraus, dass Menschen wie Du und andere Engagierte die Arbeit für sie machen, so dass man sich in aller Ruhe auf das profitieren beschränken kann. 
Jedenfalls solange es funktioniert. Gehts schief, hast Du einen Scheixx Job gemacht. So einfach ist das.

Bis zu dem Punkt, an dem Angler an Vereinsversammlungen teilnehmen und demjenigen den sie für richtig halten den Rücken stärken und ihre Stimme geben, ist ja alles gut. Mehr muss und kann man nicht erwarten. Und das kann man auch voraussetzen, beträgt der Zeitaufwand dafür nur sehr wenige Stunden im Jahr.

Überhaupt nicht an Versammlungen teilzunehmen, bzw. zu wählen ohne sich Gedanken zu machen, kann man als rudimentäre Form von Intelligenz werten, muss man aber nicht.

Und nun betrachte man sich die durchschnittliche Teilnehmerzahl an Vereinsversammlungen.


----------



## Heilbutt (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Knurrhahn
> 
> jeder der länger hier angemeldet ist, weiss das Ralle kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt. Gefühlte 80% der Angler in Deutschland wollen nur eines...ANGELN!
> 
> ...



Was die Meinungen von Ralle betrifft: Ja das wissen wir!|bigeyes
Eben!!
Ich finde es nämlich ebenso mehr als, na sagen wir mal vorsichtig "hochnäsig", hier derart mit Phrasen rumzuschmeißen und die Mehrheit aller Angler als geistig minderbemittelt hinzustellen.
Meine Erfahrung ist vielmehr die das es noch jede Menge (durchaus ausreichend intelligente) Anglerkollegen gibt die nicht jeden Tag im Anglerboard lesen, und Threads über Verbandspolitik durchackern, sondern wirklich nur im Angelverein sind um Angeln gehen zu können und die Kameradschaft zu genießen. Die kennen gerade mal die Leute bzw. Struktur des Bezirksverbands, und haben keine Ahnung von dem was auf Landes- und Bundesebene so alles läuft.
Wollt ihr die - und das sind wie gesagt nicht wenige, weil z.B. ältere Kollegen, und auch organisierte Jugendliche - mal eben pauschal als dumme Idioden hinstellen???

Und ich finde es nicht besonders ungewöhnlich, das wenn Leute irgendwelchen Hobbies, Sportarten usw. in Vereinen organisiert, nachgehen der oberste "Tellerrand" irgendwo regional begrenzt ist.
Das hat nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun!!!!

Sorry, aber ich schließe mich daher Knurris Statement an.

Gruß

Holger

Ach so ja, meiner Ansicht nach ist ein vernünftiger Bundesverband sehr wichtig...


----------



## Jose (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich finde es nicht besonders ungewöhnlich, das wenn Leute irgendwelchen Hobbies, Sportarten usw. in Vereinen organisiert, nachgehen der oberste "Tellerrand" irgendwo regional begrenzt ist.
> Das hat nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun!!!!
> 
> Sorry, aber ich schließe mich daher Knurris Statement an...




ja, finde ich auch "sorry". Ralle hat auf intellektuelles abgestellt, ihr brecht das runter auf intelligenz. schimpansen , krähen u.a. billigt die wissenschaft mittlerweile intelligenz zu - also ein durchaus zu hinterfragender begriff.

Ralle hat niemanden zu "dumme Idioden" erklärt (im übrigen gibt es sogar intelligente Dioden), er hat einfach seinen wundgescheuerten finger darauf gelegt, dass dem großteil der angler angelpolitische fragen am arxxx vorbeigehen - bestens zu sehen an der "regen" beteiligung im AB an angelpolitischen themen. 
ich schließe mich da Ralles Statement an.
das Gros der angler ist entweder desinteressiert ("will nur angeln") oder durchdringt eben intellektuell nicht die bedrohung des angelns durch politik und anglerferne verbandsfürsten.
du schreibst, du kennst Ralles meinung. glaube ich nicht.
du hast 'ne meinung, kennst aber vielleicht gar nix von Ralle und seinem ackern für anglerinteressen.
Ralles Statement scheint mir mehr ein bitteres Resumee jahrzehntelanger vereins-, verbandsarbeit zu sein.
und knurri, tja, der knurrt eben bei Ralle.
darauf einen jägermeister :m


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Jose schrieb:


> und knurri, tja, der knurrt eben bei Ralle.
> darauf einen jägermeister :m



na na na nicht solche Vorurteile!  #y
Skål


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Lassen wir das Thema "Schwarmintelligenz" doch beiseite. Hier geht es doch darum, welche Strukturen gebraucht werden und wie man sie erreichen kann. Und so ganz nebenbei darum, dass der DAFV seine Rolle finden und seine Aufgaben definieren muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> dass der DAFV seine Rolle finden


Nach dem Motto:
Ein blindes Huhn.........................?????????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und so ganz nebenbei darum, dass der DAFV seine Rolle finden und seine Aufgaben definieren muss.


 
 Haben die doch bereits. Naturschutz- und Umweltverband...!

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php/der-dafv


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Das wird nicht reichen. Etwas konkreter muss es schon sein.


----------



## kridkram (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Hallo Leute,
Bin auch der Meinung wir brauchen einen ,,starken“ BV um uns Anglerschaft auf Bundesebene und in Europa mehr Gehör zu verschaffen! Einen starken BV können wir aber nur bekommen, wenn alle LV mitziehen und sich konstruktiv einbringen. Das es da wohl stark klemmt ist unbestreitbar, die Gründe sind vielschichtig, von persönlichen Animositäten über hängen an alten Posten bis Angst vor Verlust von Macht und Einfluss! Zum pers. Einsatz des einzelnen Anglers ist aus meiner Sicht zu sagen, zwei drittel interessiert sich nicht für den Verein und seine Arbeit. Selbst Versammlungen werden nicht besucht, da es keinen sanktionierten Zwang gibt. Die vorgeschriebenen Arbeitsstunden leisten viele nicht ab, sonder zahlen lieber im nächsten Jahr dafür. Seit 1980 bin ich im Verein und seit rd 20 Jahren im Vorstand, also denke ich das ich mir ne Meinung bilden kann. Wie will man also Leute bewegen, sich mehr im Verein einzubringen? Uns ist da leider auch noch keine echte Lösung eingefallen. Zu DDR Zeiten, unser Verein ist in Sachsen, hat man zb als Verein nur eine gewisse Anzahl Nachtangelberechtigungen bekommen, ohne die kein Nachtangeln ab 16 Jahren erlaubt! Wir hatten ungefähr 60 anspruchsberechtigte Mitglieder und der Vorstand hat jedes Jahr neu entschieden über die rund 25 Berechtigungen! Das war schon ein gewisses steuerungs und motivations Element.
Heute kannst du dir nur den Mund fusselig reden, bist du mal jemand findest der bereit ist, mit zu arbeiten.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Solange die meisten Angler (teils zurecht) Vereine als Mittel zum Zweck ansehen und entsprechend nur das allernötigste leisten und sich weitgehend raus halten - wird sich da nix ändern.


Warum jeden BL sein eigenes Süppchen kocht was Fischereirechte etc. angeht macht keinen Sinn. Stellt euch das mal im Straßenverkehr vor wenn es um Dinge wie rote Ampeln, Zebrastreifen usw. ginge....


Hat alles so ein wenig was vom alten Landesfürstentum... da hat auch jeder Landfürst seine Spielregeln aufgestellt....


Wie bewegt man aber Massen an Anglern sich mehr den Kopf um Ihre eigene anglerische Zukunft zu machen? Eig nur durch Medien.... ich habe in keiner Blinker, F&F, Rute und Rolle jemals was mitbekommen, dass was kritisches über den DAFV etc. im negativen Sinne steht. Die meisten muss man wohl in BILD manier aufschrecken....


----------



## hecht131244 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Was ein Gewäsche von Querulanten hier!
Es ist ja nicht fassbar!
Hat einer der Schreiber - es sind immer Dieselben in solchen Foren, die alles besser wissen, alles können - schon einmal was für die Fischerei in Deutschland Positives bewegt?
Mit Geschwätz und Hetze kommen wir nicht weiter!
Dabei hätten wir dicke Bretter zu bohren, die allen Anglern in Deutschland zugute kommen könnten!
Wir habe z.B. das Problem Wasserkraft!
Es werden nirgends so viele Tiere in Deutschland so bestialisch gequält, getötet und ausgerottet (z.B. Aal), wie durch die "Ökostrom" produzierende Wasserkraft!

Auch die ehrenamtlich aufwändigen und kostenintensiven  Wiederansiedlungsprojekte mit Lachsen, Meerforellen, Stören u.a. werden durch Wasserkraft zunichte gemacht!

Wer kümmert sich darum?
Frage an die Wortgewaltigen hier im Forum: Wer von Euch hat sich hier schon einmal engagiert? Überhaupt schon mal etwas dagegen getan - ich meine ncht verbal! Wer hat sich mit Betreibern solcher Anlagen, mit Genehmigungsbehörden, politischen Gremien, Politikern schon mal über diese Problematik auseinandergesetzt?
Wer hat von den leider so arglosen Schreibern im Forum sich schon einmal in einem Planfeststellungsverfahren von Wasserkraftanlagen beteiligt, eine Fakten beinhaltende Stellungnahme verfasst, an Scoping-Terminen, Erörterungsterminen teilgenommen und die Belange der Fischerei (zum Wohle der Gewässer und der Kreaturen - wozu auch Fische gehören - vorgetragen, sich mit willfährigen Behördern gebalgt, um solche mörderischen, gewässerzerstörerischen und Fische ausrottenden Anlagen zu verhindern? WEr ist von Euch schon einmal aktive gegen den gewässerzerstörerischen Schwallbetrieb in unseren fließenden Gewässern vorghegangen? Seht Euch bitte mal des VDSF-Film "Sind unsere Flüsse noch zu retten" (von James Ballieu) an!
Wie Ihr wisst gibt es noch eine Fülle von Themen, die bearbeitet werden müssen! Ich würde mich gerne auf die Hilfe der hier so Wortgewaltigen Schwätzer freuen!
Helft mit in Euren Landesverbänden, dass sie alle wieder in den VDAF eintreten und mitmachen *GEMEINSAM* gegen die vielen akuten Probleme in unseren Gewässern in Deutschland vorzugehen.
Hier kann man im Verbund mit Gleichgesinnten seinen verbalen Ünermut kühlen und praktisch zum Wohle aller Angler und Fischer in Deutschland und EU-weit abarbeiten!
Wer will mir Widersprechen?!
Ich schlage vor, arbeitet alle kräftig mit! Dann erreichen wir das Allen, was im Forum gefordert wird! Wer nicht weiß wo und wie - ich kann hier abhelfen!

Viele Grüße
Winfried


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Wer will mir Widersprechen?!



Ich..

Ich trete ja auch nicht in die KPD ein, weil ich weniger Kommunisten will oder weil ich deren Ziele nicht vertrete, um dann die Ziele zu verändern..

Und ich trete nicht in den VDSF/DAFV ein, um dessen Ziele zu ändern, wenn ich schon die Grundausrichtung nicht teile..(zuerst Naturschutz, dann alles andere, am Schluss Casting und danach dann vielleicht mal Angeln und organisierte Angelfischer)..

Ein Angler kann und darf einen solchen Naturschutzverbanmd nicht unterstützen oder gar eintreten - ein Angler braucht keinen Naturschutz-, sondern einen Verband für Angler...

Wenn organisierte Angelfischer das dennoch machen wollen, ist es ihnen ja gestattet - dann müssen sie auch damit leben, was hinten rauskommt, wie Dr. Kohl mal so schön sagte...


----------



## hecht131244 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Tolle Antwort!
Sie ist nicht nur unsinnig und unbefiedigend und entlarvt leider auch eine Gesinnung, die nur von Anglern geteilt wird, die sich mit den Vorgaben von Politik und Behörden als Gott gegeben zufrieden geben!
Sie haben leider keine Ahung, Herr Themenstarter und davon auch noch ganz viel! Die wirkliche Welt ist leider eine ganz andere!
Gruß Winfried


----------



## antonio (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Was ein Gewäsche von Querulanten hier!
> Es ist ja nicht fassbar!
> Hat einer der Schreiber - es sind immer Dieselben in solchen Foren, die alles besser wissen, alles können - schon einmal was für die Fischerei in Deutschland Positives bewegt?
> Mit Geschwätz und Hetze kommen wir nicht weiter!
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Um das Thema Wasserkraftwerke hätte man sich lange vorher kümmern müssen.
Jetzt wo es über 7000 Stück in D gibt, wird der VDSf/ DAFV aktiv?
Mit welchem Ziel?
Alle 7000 Kraftwerke zurückbauen?
Wer zahlt das? Der DAFV?

Übrigens ist Wasserkraft Ländersache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wer als Hobby und Leidenschaft Bekämpfung der Wasserkraft und der Kormorane hat, ist im VDSF/DAFV sicher gut aufgehoben...

Wer als Hobby und Leidenschaft das Angeln hat, der braucht genauso sicher einen anderen Verband...


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer als Hobby und Leidenschaft Bekämpfung der Wasserkraft und der Kormorane hat, ist im VDSF/DAFV sicher gut aufgehoben...
> 
> Wer als Hobby und Leidenschaft das Angeln hat, der braucht nen anderen Verband...




Das Thema ist ohne Frage wichtig für uns Angler.
Aber seit wann mischt sich der Bundesverband in Ländersache ein?

Und warum jetzt nach dem über 7000 Wasserkraftwerke die Flüsse versperren?
Bissl spät oder? (Lieber spät als nie...klar) 
Ein Kampf David gegen Goliath.
Wer bezahlt den Kampf gegen diese Energielobby?

Wer zahlt die Entschädigungen an die Energiekonzerne und vielen Kleinstbetreibern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Thema ist ohne Frage wichtig für uns Angler.


Ironie? an:
Stimmt,

 ich angel gerne an Wehren, Kraftwerksausläufen etc.
Die Fische mögen das, da ist immer viel Fisch zu finden..

Und viele Vereine freuen sich ja auch, dass ihre besetzten Fische (gerade Karpfen und Forellen) durch sowas nicht den Fluss rauf oder runter können zum Nachbarverein....

Ironie? aus


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Nein, keine Ironie.
Ich (persönlich) als Angler habe lieber eine intakte Wasserlandschaft als Flüsse die bereits stehende Gewässer sind.
Die Artenvielfalt wird meines erachtens dadurch sehr eingeschränkt.

Ach Du mit Deiner Ironie.
Solche Geschichten höre ich nur immer von den alten Säcken  im Verein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ach Du mit Deiner Ironie.
> Solche Geschichten höre ich nur immer von den alten Säcken  im Verein.


Da kannste ja nicht mich als Babyboomer meinen - Du sprichst da jetzt von den Verantwortlichen in Vereinen und Verbänden, rein so von der Altersstruktur her, oder??

:q:q:q


----------



## zokker (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer als Hobby und Leidenschaft Bekämpfung der Wasserkraft und der Kormorane hat, ist im VDSF/DAFV sicher gut aufgehoben...
> 
> Wer als Hobby und Leidenschaft das Angeln hat, der braucht genauso sicher einen anderen Verband...



So ist es.


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@winfried,
hab mir gerade mal spaßenshalber ein paar planfeststellungsbeschlüsse für anlagen der wasserwirtschaft, incl. wasserkraftwerke angeschaut. komisch, bei keinem der beschlüsse taucht nur irgendwie der bv auf! ;-) immer nur, wenn überhaupt der lv, oft einzelne vereine und interessengruppen, aber niemals den bv! lorbeersammler; sprücheklopfer oder als was betätigen die sich bei diesem thema?
und so könnte man viele themen durchgehen, man würde fast überall deren inkompetenz und händeimschosshalterei feststellen! 
wobei ich da auch vielen lv`s und vereinen kein gutes zeugnis aussprechen werde, auch diese zeigen viel zu oft desinteresse, inkompetenz oder auch auf den punkt gebracht- feigheit!


----------



## hecht131244 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ich sages es ja, hier wird diskutiert ohne Hintergrundwissen!
Vielleicht ist ja einigen von Euch bekannt, dass der VDAF und die Landesverbände per Bundesgesetz (BNatSchG, § 63 und jeweiligen Landesgesetzen) anerkannte Naturschutzverbände sind und soit "Träbern öffentlicher Belange" gleichgestellt sind.
Diese sind bei allen Eingriffen in den Naturhaushalt zu hören und haben das Recht zu allen diesen Verfahren - so auch bei Planungen, Planfeststellungsverfahren, Plangenehmigungsverfahren, Ausweisung von NSG u.a.m. fundierte Stellungnahmen abzugeben!
Wer da nicht involviert ist, weiß gar nicht was da eine ehrenamtliche Arbeit gelesitet wird! Nich von "Forenschwätzern" sondern erfahren, geschulten Menschen, die nur über einen Verband in solchen Dingen zu Wort kommen können und auch oft die Schlimmsten Dinge verhindern oder abmildern können. Ohne diese Verbandsarbeit - von denen wahrscheinich die Forenschreiber nichts wissen und nichts mitbekommen, wäre an unseren Gewässer und sonstwo in der Natur teilweise Schlimmes passiert!  
Wer von Euch hat schon jemals etwas von der EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie (WRRL) gehört, arbeitet in den Beiräten mit, hat Stellungnahmen zugunsten der Gewässer und der Arten eingebracht? Hat in Brüssel Beschwerden der Angler eingebracht, kontolliert den Fortgang der der Umsetzung Umsetzung der EWRRL, geht gegen Verletzungen des "Verschlechterungsverbotes" vor ..... ich könnte einen Tatsachenroman darüber schreiben und meine in >30 Jahren aufgewendete ehrenamtliche Arbeit berichten - um letztlich die Interessen der Angler einzufordern und zu sichern!! Wer weiß denn davon? Ich kann Euch nur alle einladen an der vordersten Front mit zu kämpfen!
Und nun hilft und der "ach so schlechte" neue Verband DAFV mit dem vor 8 Tagen in Fulda Künzell gegründeten neuen schlagkräftigen Forum "Wasserrahmenrichtline - Wasserkraft" hier massiv und kompetent Einfluss zu nehmen, Beschwerden nach Brüssel zu formulieren und gegen die absolut gewässerzerstörerischen, tier- und artenschutzfeindlichen Proleme und negativen Einflüsse der Wasserkraft vorzugehen.
Die jetzt im VDAF befindlichen Landesverbände ziehen federführend mit und legen auch zusammen, um vor Gericht Präzedenzfälle zu erstreiten, die dann für ganz alle Gewässer in Deutschland Gültigkeit haben.
Der Politik, den politisch gezwungenen und leider allzu willfährigen Behörden kann nur so das Handwerk gelegt werden! Leider sind die Gesetze in Deutschland so, dass ein Einzelner nichts erreichen kann, da ihm das Geld für ein Gerichtsverfahren an den Gerichten (im Regelfalle Verwaltungsgerichten) fehlt, daher geht das nur Zusammenschlüsse und Zusammenarbeit auf allen Ebenen und ganz besonders auf Bundesebene.
Der VDAF hat hier als Bundesverband als Ansprechpartner der Bundesregierung eine sehr wichtige Funktion wie auch die LV im jeweiligen Bundesland. Das Wichtigste für den ERfolg bei Klagen: Alles stehen zusammen und zahlen die Klagen gemeinsam! So kann man sich die besten Anwälte leisten und die Kosten werden zu den berühmten "Peanauts"! Darüber hinaus ist man über die EAA - die auch involviert ist, genauso in Brüssel präsent in der Interessenvertretung der Fischerei in Deutschland!
So finden dann auch alle Landesverbände wieder zusammen und es ist schon für z.B. Bayern zu hoffen, wo man mit über 4350 Wasserkraftanlagen (in z.B. alle voralpinen Gewässern mit einer artspezifischen, seltenen Fauna und Flora) alle Gewässer Bayerns rigoros durch Geschäftemacher und Subventionsritter des EGG´s  zerstört hat, das Allerschlimmste noch verhindern oder abstellen kann.
Nur gemeinsam können wir das  Erreichen und so halten wir´s mit dem Motto der Gewerkschaften: "NUR GEMEINSAM SINF WIR STARK!"
Machen wir doch alle mit und bieten gemeinsam ein konstruktive Basis!
Zum Wohle von uns Anfgeln in Deutschland und in Europa!
So - jetzt könnte Ihr ieder nach- und loslegen!
Aber bitte Argumente und kein leeres Geschwätz! Danke!

Winfried


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wer oder was ist der VDAF?

Wenn der VDSF/DAFV jedoch mal anfängt, sich zuerst mal für Angler und das Angeln allgemein einzusetzen, überlege ich mir, ob ich bei "seinen Hobbies", der Bekämpfung der Wasserkraft und von Kormoranen, vielleicht auch mal mitmache.

Solange die weiter nur Angeln für Ernährung und Hege proklamieren (Fisch kaufen geht billiger, Hege machen Profis besser - das ist das Todesurteil fürs Angeln in Deutschland) solange werde ich gegen diesen anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverband kämpfen.

*Grundsätzlich bleibt:*
Angeln ist zunächst einmal nicht mehr, als der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.

Ich nterstütze die Förderung der freien und eigenverantwortlichen Ausübung des  Angelns als kulturell und gesellschaftlich anerkannte, sowie als rechtlich legitime  und anerkannte Nutzung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen und Beseitigung aller entgegenstehender Hindernisse. 

Sowie das Einbringen im Sinne dieser Zielsetzung gegenüber bei allen politischen Organen, Verbänden und Organisationen, bei Medien und in der Gesellschaft.

Ich stehe dafür, endlich mal einen Verband für Angler zu bekommen. 

Nicht noch einen für Naturschützer (zumindest nicht in erster Linie wie jetzt).

Für offene Information, Kommunikation, Mitnahme der organisierten Angelfischer durch Verbände, Funktionäre und Angestellte. 

Denn die Angler müssen das am Ende ja alles bezahlen.

Für  eine vernünftige, anglerfreundliche (nicht schützergeprägte!) Lobbyarbeit gegenüber Politik, Medien und Öffentlichkeit!

*Für eine klare, eindeutige Positionierung pro Angeln als uralte, traditionell und kulturell verankerte und wichtige Freizeitbeschäftigung!*

Statt ständigem Einknicken und der Positionierung für "(Angel)Fischen" hauptsächlich zum Nahrungserwerb oder zur Hege (dazu brauchts nämlich keine Angler UND keinen solchen Verband, denn mit einer solchen Positionierung schafft man das Angeln ab. Fisch kann man , wie gesagt, billiger kaufen - Hegen können Profis besser.


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@Winfried,
der Schwätzer hier bist du! 
Die Naturschutzverbände und ähnliches zählen nicht zu den TÖB, dazu gibt es sogar höchstrichterliche Entscheide.
Die anerkannten Naturschutzverbände, Vereine usw. bilden eine eigene Gruppe der an Planfeststellungsverfahren zu beteiliegenden Gruppen, sie sind aber formal nicht anzuschreiben, dieses wird aber meist so gehandhabt, um spätere Verstrickungen in langjährige Gerichtsverfahren zu vermeiden.

In unserer Firma werden übrigens auch Planfeststellungsverfahren betreut, oft wird die Mitarbeit von den LV auf kleinere Organisationseinheiten abgegeben, meist erkennbar, wenn unter den Stellungnahmen die selben Leute unterschreiben wie unter denen der ansässigen Vereine und sie so manches mal fast gleichlautend sind. ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da kannste ja nicht mich als Babyboomer meinen - Du sprichst da jetzt von den Verantwortlichen in Vereinen und Verbänden, rein so von der Altersstruktur her, oder??
> 
> :q:q:q




Nach meiner Beobachtung betrifft es eher die Generation Nachkrieg bis ca. Mitte der 50iger/ Anfang der 60iger.
Jüngere sind zwar auch mal darunter aber weniger.

Diese Meinung/ Beobachtung ist natürlich nicht representativ.
Auch sind diese immer schnell mit Einschränkungen an Vereinsgewässern.


----------



## Lazarus (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Hat einer der Schreiber - es sind immer Dieselben in solchen Foren, die alles besser wissen, alles können - schon einmal was für die Fischerei in Deutschland Positives bewegt?


Na also wirklich! Wir haben in diesem Board richtig engagierte und hochkompetente Leute, die genau wissen wie die dringend anstehenden Aufgaben zu lösen sind. Guck mal hier rein: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275502
Und das ist immerhin schon die zweite Initiative hier, die die Probleme der Angelwelt lösen wird. IDA for President!

Das wichtigste ist doch, die derzeitigen Strukturen der organisierten Angler zu zermürben, vom kleinen Verein bis rauf zum Bundesverband. Wenn das geschafft ist, können wir immernoch nachdenken, wie es weitergegen soll.
Vor allem die vielen Millionen, bisher passiven, uninteressierten und unorganisierten Angler werden dann ihre Stunde erleben und dem Angeln in Deutschland zu neuer Blüte verhelfen.



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Mit Geschwätz und Hetze kommen wir nicht weiter!


Sei doch nicht so negativ, der Weg ist das Ziel!


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Renaturierte/naturnahe Gewässer sind durchaus toll und lobenswert - solange man sie dann hernach auch weiter beangeln darf.

Nützt ja Anglern nicht wirklich was, wenn dann alles wunderbar ökologisch und artenreich ist, aber das Rutenschwingen wg. mangelnder Unterstützung des Rutenschwingens immer weiter eingeschränkt wird.

Überspitzt ausgedrückt: 

Was bringt mir eine durch Nichtmehrhäckselung gesteigerte Aalpopulation, wenn ich sie nicht (mehr) fangen darf.

Ich will angeln und nicht nur Fische vom Ufer aus bewundern.

Darum: Nix gegen Naturschutz, solange das eigentliche Angeln dabei nicht vernachlässigt wird.


----------



## hecht131244 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@Leoprad_Afrika

Wer hier ein Schwätzer ist überlasse ich allen anderen!
Was die TÖPá anbelangt möchte ich berichtigen:
Die Naturschutzverbände sind per Gesetz den TÖP´s gleichgestellt!

Zu der Mitarbeit im Naturschutzverband:
Wenn das immer dieselben Leute sind, die denselbsen Quatsch schreiben. so bitte ich Dich, künftig die Stellungnhamen zu schreiben oder aber die zu unterstützen, dies es Deiner Meinung nach nicht richtig machen.
Hier liegt in der Wahrnehmung der Aufgaben eines Naturschutzverbandes eine äußerst wichtige Aufgabe, da hier auch die Interessen der Angler und unserer Gewässer und der darin vorhandnen Biozönosen vertreten werden!
Hier ist kompetente Mitarbeit vonnöten!

@Thomas
ich meinte natürlich den DAFV!

Ein Verband hatt allerdings nicht nur solche "banalen" Aufgaben , wie Du sie beschreibst. Ein Bundes- oder Landesfischereiverband hat natürlich eine Fülle von satzungsgemäßen und gesetzlichen Aufgaben, die allesamt in die Interessenvertretung der Mitglieder/Angler einmünden.
Leider wird in diesem Forum die Arbeit der Interessenvertezung unterschätzt. Und die gesetzlich verankerte Hegeverpflichtung ist eine wichtige Aufgabe und wesentlicher Teil der Legitimierung einer darauf ausgereichteten Fischereiausübung.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du auch ein Befürworter des Wettfischens bist und immer warst! Hier gibt es (leider) Gerichtsurteile, die den "vernünftigen Grund" der Fischereiausübung betreffen - dies betrift auch C&R, was Du auch sicher befürwortest. Wettfischen sind passe, ob man das weiter will oder nicht ist nicht von Bedeutung. Hier haben leider die Gerichte das Sagen und so wird die Fischereiausübung z.B. durch unbelehrbare Zeitgenossen immer weiter eingschränkt und reglementiert!
Gruß
Winfried


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es (leider) Gerichtsurteile, die den "vernünftigen Grund" der Fischereiausübung betreffen - dies betrift auch C&R, was Du auch sicher befürwortest. Wettfischen sind passe, ob man das weiter will oder nicht ist nicht von Bedeutung. Hier haben leider die Gerichte das Sagen und so wird die Fischereiausübung z.B. durch unbelehrbare Zeitgenossen immer weiter eingschränkt und reglementiert!
> Gruß
> Winfried



Die Gerichte urteilen nur nach vorliegenden Gesetzen/ Verordnungen! Das Sagen hat die Gesetzgebung. Also wäre es doch Aufgabe eines vernünftigen Bundesverbandes hier anzusetzen und Veränderungen herbeizuführen. Es sei denn man will gar keine Veränderungen. Dann sollte man aber in der Öffentlichkeit - und insbesondere intern - seine Meinung vertreten und nicht ewig rumeiern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Nun lasst den Winfried doch - es ist doch gut:
Wenn wenigstens noch Einzelne die "Arbeit" dieses BV, der nicht mal in der Lage ist, satzungsgemäß zu arbeiten und dessen Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit ihrem Präsidium zu den Fragen um Angelveranstaltungen sich komplett widersprechende öffentliche Briefe schreibt, wenn nach wie vor die Gemeinnützigkeit (damit der Naturschutzstatus) genauso gefährdet ist wie die (Kon)Fusion selber (offenlegen ALLER Konten in den Übergabebilanzen), wenn die bis heute nicht mal ne Geschäftsordnung haben, die Arbeit der Geschäftsstellen nicht koordiniert wurde, wenn trotz Versprechen, das im Juni 2013 vorzulegen bis heute keine angelpolitischen Richtlinien vorgestellt wurden, wenn immer noch die Finanzierung komplett unklar ist, nur klar, dass die Kohle nicht reicht (man hat sich ja zu lange nicht drum gekümmert, Stichwort Rauswurf/Rücktritt Bauersfeld), wenn die Gräben zwischen den LV der "Altverbände" eher tiefer wurde als zugeschüttet - gut finden..........

Das ist die Bilanz des VDSF/DAFV bis heute.................


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du auch ein Befürworter des Wettfischens bist und immer warst! Hier gibt es (leider) Gerichtsurteile, die den "vernünftigen Grund" der Fischereiausübung betreffen - dies betrift auch C&R, was Du auch sicher befürwortest. Wettfischen sind passe, ob man das weiter will oder nicht ist nicht von Bedeutung. Hier haben leider die Gerichte das Sagen und so wird die Fischereiausübung z.B. durch unbelehrbare Zeitgenossen immer weiter eingschränkt und reglementiert!
> Gruß
> Winfried


 
Hmmm......

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php


Also muss ja die WM 2008 in Potsdam nicht legal gewesen sein,ob Frau Merkel und die anderen Politiker das auch wußten wo sie ihren Namen dafür her gaben.

Oder gilt eine WM als Hegefischen.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Es kann legal nach Fischereirecht gewesen sein, nur nicht für einen gemeinnützigen Verein nach Vorgaben des BMF..

Das hätte ein nicht gemeinnütziger Verein veranstalten müssen, dann keine Probleme...

Aber zu dem Thema gibt's ja nen anderen Thread, und nach der Präsidiumssitzung am Samstag werden wir dazu wohl bald was hören, da dies auf der Tagesordnung war.

Ist aber hier nicht das Thema......


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es kann legal nach Fischereirecht gewesen sein, nur nicht für einen gemeinnützigen Verein nach Vorgaben des BMF..
> 
> Das hätte ein nicht gemeinnütziger Verein veranstalten müssen, dann keine Probleme...
> 
> ...


 




Nu lass mich doch mal wieder nen Dummer Bauer sein der nix kann ausser im AB und co.Negativ zu schreiben. ^^

Aber bin ja schon wieder still,wir haben ja hier bestes "Personal" aus Nord aus Süd aus Ost aus West.......und ich Ars...wohn genau in der mitte.

#h


----------



## hecht131244 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@Fischerbandit
Ich glaube die meisten sind nicht wirklich mit den Tatsachen Fischerei/Verband/Verbände/Poltik/ Gesetzgebung vertraut, sondst würde man nicht so unbedarft und ahnungslos diskutieren!
Es ist ja ein Gottesglück, dass keiner von Euch in die gesamten Aktivitäten der gesetzlich reglementierten Fischerei involviert ist. Es läge nur noch durch Unwissenheit zerschlagenes Porzelan auf dem Boden!
Versucht doch bitte mal ein Gesetzesinitiative zwecks Wiederinführung von Wettfischen zu begründen! Das hätte doch in Deutschland - auch wenn es keine Grünen gäbe - keine Chance. Der Verband, der sowas einbringen würde, machte sich lächerlich und ausgelacht!
Hier stünmden gleich die Tierschützer - und zwar die militanten - auf der Matte und würden den Ruf der Fischerei und der Angler gänzlich ruinieren!
Gottlob gibt es Menschen, die kompetent, fachlich und sachlich für die Fischerei in Deutschland eintreten und so unsere aller liebstes Hobby für die Zukunft sichern. Wettfischen kann man in Holland, Frankreich oder in England machen - aber bei uns??

Gruß

Winfried


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

*Darum geht es hier aber nicht!*

Zitat von Thomas G.:


> Hier geht es doch darum, *welche Strukturen gebraucht werden* und wie man sie erreichen kann. Und so ganz *nebenbei* darum, dass der DAFV seine Rolle finden und seine Aufgaben definieren muss.



Es geht in erster Linie darum, ob man *einen Bundesverband* benötigt und ob es eine sinnvolle Struktur ist. Dazu sollte man die Grundlagen zu diskutieren, z.B. den Begriff definieren und ein "Brainstorming" der Vor- und Nachteile (ohne Wertung) durchführen, um erst dann zu prüfen - ob der aktuelle Bundesverband diese erarbeiteten Kriterien erfüllt.

Schade, das der "Diskussionsfaden" von Thomas G. so zerschossen wird ..

Es geht hier *nicht* um:

* Happach-Kasan
* Gemeinnützigkeit
* Naturschutz
* Wettangeln
* C&R


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Das Wettfischen haben wir doch im Land.

Was soll dieses dumme Gequatsche?
Schau doch mal auf der Ct- Seite.
Für ein reines Hegefischen ohne Wettbewerbscharacter brauch man kein Shimano- Cup mit Anglern aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet. 
Keine Teambildung, Platzverlosung etc.

Das ist doch Voksverarschung.
Auch führt die CIPS keine Hegefischen durch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Gottlob gibt es Menschen, *die kompetent, fachlich und sachlich* für die Fischerei in Deutschland eintreten
> Winfried



"Kompetenz" zeigt sich in der praktischen "Arbeit" dieses BV, der nicht mal in der Lage ist, satzungsgemäß zu arbeiten und dessen Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit ihrem Präsidium zu den Fragen um Angelveranstaltungen sich komplett widersprechende öffentliche Briefe schreibt, wenn nach wie vor die Gemeinnützigkeit (damit der Naturschutzstatus) genauso gefährdet ist wie die (Kon)Fusion selber (offenlegen ALLER Konten in den Übergabebilanzen), wenn die bis heute nicht mal ne Geschäftsordnung haben, die Arbeit der Geschäftsstellen nicht koordiniert wurde, wenn trotz Versprechen, das im Juni 2013 vorzulegen bis heute keine angelpolitischen Richtlinien vorgestellt wurden, wenn immer noch die Finanzierung komplett unklar ist, nur klar, dass die Kohle nicht reicht (man hat sich ja zu lange nicht drum gekümmert, Stichwort Rauswurf/Rücktritt Bauersfeld), wenn die Gräben zwischen den LV der "Altverbände" eher tiefer wurde als zugeschüttet ..

Das ist die Bilanz des VDSF/DAFV bis heute.................

Kompetenz ohne Ende


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@Hech....

Thema millitante Tierschützer...
Das Problem im DAFV ist, man hat kein Arsch in der Hose sich mit denen anzulegen.
Oder auch kein Geld und oder auch kein Fachwissen. Keine Ideen.
Einen anderen Grund gibt es für das ignorieren der PETA nicht.

Immer schön klein beigeben, Gewässer sperren lassen, Einschränkungen aufs Auge drücken lassen.
Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen.

Erzähl mir bitte mal was der VDSF seit bestehen für die Angler geleistet hat.

Dann erzähl mir bitte mal weshalb es nun im DAFV besser wird.
Ihr erwartet Vertrauen? Vertrauen muss man sich erarbeiten.
Der VDSF hat sich das Vertrauen verspielt.
Die Abwicklung der "Fusion" war auch nicht gerade förderlich für Vertrauensbildung.


----------



## Lommel (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Gottlob gibt es Menschen, die kompetent, fachlich und sachlich für die Fischerei in Deutschland eintreten und so unsere aller liebstes Hobby für die Zukunft sichern. Wettfischen kann man in Holland, Frankreich oder in England machen - aber bei uns??


 
Haben die in Holland, Frankreich und England keinen Anglerverband oder warum dürfen die das? |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wir haben ja auch keinen Anglerverband mehr, sondern einen Naturschutzverband - immer dran denken..


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Eig müsste es heissen, Wettfischen kann man Überall ausser in DE und AT machen....sind alles Barbaren,ne 


Hecht schreibt von Fischerei?! ich dachte ich bin Angler....egal... die Zukunft des Angeln sichert man mit einem Verband ... einer starken Lobby die sich nicht ständig von den Naturschutzvereinen etc. unterbuttern lässt.


----------



## mathei (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

windfried. wenn die so toll sind, wie du meinst, wo sind dann die erfolge mit denen man sich rühmen könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hecht schreibt von Fischerei?! ich dachte ich bin Angler....egal... *die Zukunft des Angeln sichert man mit einem Verband ... einer starken Lobby* die sich nicht ständig von den Naturschutzvereinen etc. unterbuttern lässt..



Guckst Du:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer als Hobby und Leidenschaft Bekämpfung der Wasserkraft und der Kormorane hat, ist im VDSF/DAFV sicher gut aufgehoben...
> 
> *Wer als Hobby und Leidenschaft das Angeln hat, der braucht genauso sicher einen anderen Verband... *


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Gottlob gibt es Menschen, die kompetent, fachlich und sachlich für die Fischerei in Deutschland eintreten und so unsere aller liebstes Hobby für die Zukunft sichern.


 
 Die mag es ja geben, aber leider sind die nicht im Bundesverband aktiv! Wäre das so, wäre die Frage in diesem Thread vermutlich nie gestellt worden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

So seh ich das auch (leider)....


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wenn es erlaubt ist
hebe ich mal eine Passage heraus:



hecht131244 schrieb:


> ......
> *Wettfischen sind passe, ob man das weiter will oder nicht ist nicht von Bedeutung.* Hier haben leider die Gerichte das Sagen und so wird die Fischereiausübung z.B. *durch unbelehrbare Zeitgenossen* immer weiter eingschränkt und reglementiert!
> Gruß
> Winfried



Von welchen Einschränkungen bzw. Gerichtsurteilen schreibst du, und wer sind die *unbelehrbaren Zeitgenossen*?

Sind es am Ende gar die, welche mit aller Macht *übernommen* wurden?

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Sind es am Ende gar die, welche mit aller Macht *übernommen* wurden?
> 
> Danke


Die sich widerstandslos und mit Freude übernehmen liessen, meinst Du?
Ansonsten, berechtigte Frage ;-)))


----------



## hecht131244 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@Fischerbandit1000
Leider merke ich, dass Ihr alle überhaupt nicht über die wichtigen Dinge  informiert seid! Wettfischen gehört wohl nicht zu den wichtigen Dingen.
Ich könnte Euch ja aufklären was so gerade auf der höchsten Ebene läuft.
Aller Anfang ist schwer, doch sind gerade richtige und wichtige Weichen für die Zukunft der Fischerei und der Gewässer gestellt worden.
Wer will denn von Euch Anglern und Wettfischfreunden die Fischerei in Deutschland kompetent vertreten? Ich bin ja sehr sehr (negativ) erstaunt über Euro Kommentare und Auslassungen. Damit kann man in der Fischerei keinen Blumentopf gewinnen und wir nach Hause oder zur Nachhilfe geschickt. Bisher habe ich keinerlei Kompetenz feststellen können und die Gedankengänge und Antworten sind einfach banal und nur entlarvend! 
Und wer im Bundesverband aktiv ist, dass sind nicht nur die Präsidiumsmitglieder, sondern es gibt derzeit schon eine ganze Reiher aus den Landesverbänden zusammenarbeitende Spezilaisten mit großer Erfahrung, die sich zu einer ARGE zusammengefunden haben.
Ihr werdet Euch noch wundern.
Daher rate ich Euch doch einen Verband der Angler und Wettfischer zu gründen z.B. (VAWD) und dann könnt Ihr ja zeigen, was Ihr wollt und vor allem könnt! Dann würdet Ihr dann an Euren Taten gemessen und nicht mehr an Euren nichtssagenden Worten!
Tut mit leid für die harte Kritik aber sie ist leider angebracht!
Gruß

Winfried


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich keinerlei Kompetenz feststellen können



Ich auch nicht - beim BV:
Dessen "Kompetenz" zeigt sich ja in der praktischen "Arbeit" dieses BV, der nicht mal in der Lage ist, satzungsgemäß zu arbeiten und dessen Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit ihrem Präsidium zu den Fragen um Angelveranstaltungen sich komplett widersprechende öffentliche Briefe schreibt, wenn nach wie vor die Gemeinnützigkeit (damit der Naturschutzstatus) genauso gefährdet ist wie die (Kon)Fusion selber (offenlegen ALLER Konten in den Übergabebilanzen), wenn die bis heute nicht mal ne Geschäftsordnung haben, die Arbeit der Geschäftsstellen nicht koordiniert wurde, wenn trotz Versprechen, das im Juni 2013 vorzulegen bis heute keine angelpolitischen Richtlinien vorgestellt wurden, wenn immer noch die Finanzierung komplett unklar ist, nur klar, dass die Kohle nicht reicht (man hat sich ja zu lange nicht drum gekümmert, Stichwort Rauswurf/Rücktritt Bauersfeld), wenn die Gräben zwischen den LV der "Altverbände" eher tiefer wurde als zugeschüttet ..

Das ist die Bilanz des VDSF/DAFV bis heute.................

Kompetenz ohne Ende


----------



## hecht131244 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@Blauzahn
Ich merke, dass keinerlei Information oder Hintergrund vorhanden ist!
Es ist jammerschade für die vertrödelte Zeit!
Wiinfried


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Tja Blauzahn, wenn nicht mal Öffentlichkeistreferenten von Bezirksverbänden wie Du da Hintergrund oder Information haben ;-)))

Ansonsten siehe Posting 71....


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> @Blauzahn
> Ich merke, dass keinerlei Information oder Hintergrund vorhanden ist!
> Es ist jammerschade für die vertrödelte Zeit!
> Wiinfried



Bei wem?

Ich denke doch schon ein wenig Einblick zu haben, jedoch scheinen die Sichtweisen und das Verstehen recht unterschiedlich zu sein..

Nix für ungut,
Weitermachen #h


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@ Winfried

Du schreibst so als ob du an der Quelle sitzt, alles weisst und die Zukunft kennst -aber rein gar nichts davon widergeben willst..... sorry das kann jeder!

 Ich gehöre ja noch zu den jüngeren hier im Forum und was Angelpolitische Themen angeht, aber ich interessiere mich für die Gegenwart und Zukunft des Angeln (ja Angler und kein Fischer! ich bestehe auf den Unterschied!). Zudem war ich bereits in meinem Verein im Vorstand aktiv und bin also kein Greenhorn!

Was sind denn deiner Meinung die wichtigen Dinge? Kormoran und Wasserkraftwerke? Okey... kann man mit als Themen auf die Agenda nehmen - aber was ist mit den Kernkompetenzen die der BV eigentlich vertreten sollte?

 Ich lese immer was von Naturschutz usw. aber der Angler kam und kommt immer zu kurz. Wettangeln, Vereinstraditionen usw. sind ebenfalls nur ein Thema auf der langen Liste des BV!

 Hier wurde die letzten Jahre rein gar nichts auf die Reihe gebracht. Jedes BL und die LV's haben verschiedene Gesetzte zum Thema Angeln.... 

 Ende 2013 Anfang 2014 setzt man sich als DAFV mal zusammen und schaut, welche Baustellen denn eigentlich da sind. Steffen Q. lässt uns auch noch warten, was das Protokoll der Referentensitzung angeht. Da sollten ja auch Ziele der LVs angesprochen werden....

Zudem wird der Otto-Normalangler ja nicht informiert. Dummes Vieh ist manipulativer und rebelliert nicht!  
I ch sehe mir im TV Veranstalltungen an, auf denen Pferde über Hindernisse, mit 60-70KG Gewicht im Form eines Menschen auf dem Rücken, springen.... (vorher natürlich Wochenlang trainiert usw.). Und ich als Angler soll ein Tierquäler sein, wenn ich den Fisch (der nachweislich nicht zu den höheren Wirbeltieren zählt) nach dem Fang zurück setze oder gar vorher hältere?


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@Winfried


Politik-Berufsfischerei-Fischzüchterei-LV-Vereinsarbeit- Jagdlich-Land/Forstwirtschaft-Lohnunternehmen.....usw usw.das sind meine täglichen aufgaben.

Und Du kommst daher und behauptest wir haben hier keine Ahnung.


Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf und bilde dir hier keine Urteile über Menschen die Du nicht kennst und die seit Jahren an der Basis der Angelei mit all ihren begleiterscheinungen arbeiten.


Da ich aber nicht deinen Nivea gewachsen bin,entziehe ich mich der direkten Disku.mit dir,und verzichte auch auf eine antwort.


Sorry das muste mal gesagt werden. 


|wavey:


----------



## spodsbjerg (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

95% Off topic!!!! Aber ranzt euch alle ruhig weiter an. Bringt uns sehr viel!! 
Ach so!!!! Ich meine wir brauchen einen starken Verband......in der jetzigen Form???? Nein!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich meine wir brauchen einen starken Verband*......in der jetzigen Form???? Nein!!! *


Das werden wohl die meisten der Vernünftigeren so sehen...........

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4056705#post4056705


----------



## hecht131244 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@Blauzahn
Einblick zu was - über was?
Da werden sich schon die Geister scheiden.
Es ist schade, dass man hier sich nicht aussprechen kann.
Das Verstehen kann nicht unterschiedlich sein - doch das Wissen um die Dinge in der (Angel)Fischerei oder besser in der Gesamtproblematik der Fischerei wird unterschiedlich sein, wenn die Basis fehlt.
Wo kann ich z.B. einen Bericht vom LV Referenten für Öffentlichkeit nachlesen?
@FR33
Das sind doch alles Banalitäten, die uns von Richtern und Gerichten übergestülpt werden, da Angler ein Problem verursacht haben und angezeigt wurden. So kommt das vor Gericht und das folgende Urteil ist Bindend! Was kann hieran ein Verband machen? Weder ein LV noch der BV!
Verursacher waren meistens unbelehrbare Zeitgenossen zum Schaden aller anderen. Wollt Ihr so was? Es ist leicht in solchen Fällen dem BV die Schuld zu geben.
Zum Tierschutz: Es werden nirgendo mehr Tiere gequält als in Wasserkraftanlagen! Wer tut was dagegen. PETA oder die Tierschutzverbände machen hier nichts, denn die tun so als wüssten sie nichts davon!  Klar wissen die bescheid, doch Strom aus Wasserkraft ist doch was Gutes! Hier haben wir ein riesiges Betätigungsfeld den Tierschutz durchzusetzen! Wir tun es, wenn Ihr aufmerksam wäret, hättet Ihr das längst mitbekommen. Dazu aber später!
Ich bin selbst seit eh und jeh passionierter Angler und kenne mich in de gesamten Materie gut aus. Darüber hinaus bin ich seit 36 Jahren in einem sehr großen Verein Gewässerwart mit 50 km Fließgewässer (BWStr.) und 30 km Mittelgebirgsbach Äschen-/Forellenregion und habe meine Arbeit nachweislich bis heute in jeder Beziehung mit Bravour erledigt. 
Lachse, Muscheln, Krebse etc. gehören zu meinem alltäglichen Metier und ich kämpfe für die Fischerei (beinhaltet für mich auch das Angeln mit Muse und Erholung oder sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung).
Ich bin erstaunt über diese hier im Forum verbreitete Einseitigkeit mit der die Themen angepackt und erörtert werden. Von Professionaltät oder gar nachhaltiger Interessenvertretung der Angelfischerei ist man hier weit entfernt. Leider. denn so erreicht man nicht und spaltet die Anglerschaft.

GRuß

Winfried 

Gruß
Winfried


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt über diese hier im Forum verbreitete Einseitigkeit mit der die Themen angepackt und erörtert werden.
> 
> Gruß
> Winfried


Es ist ein einseitiges Forum für Angler und das Angeln (Naturschutz, Bewirtschaftung etc. sind da logischerweise nur ein Randthema) und heisst deswegen auch Anglerboard (und nicht Angelfischerboard)..

Dann zähl bitte auf, was hat der VDSF früher ganz konkret  für Angler und das Angeln allgemein gemacht, welche einzelnen konkreten Maßnahmen?

Was hat der VDSF/DAFV seit  seiner Gründung 2013 hinbekommen oder ganz konkret für Angler oder das Angeln allgemein gemacht und geleistet - ausser der Reihe von Peinlichkeiten, vom nicht satzungsgemäßen Handeln bis hin zu widersprüchlichen, offiziellen Schreiben und dem Finanzdesaster..???

Gerne hier nochmal die Aufzählung von Leistung und Kompetenz des BV, da Du nie auf einen dieser nachgewiesenen Punkt eingehen willst:
Dessen "Kompetenz" zeigt sich ja in der praktischen "Arbeit" dieses BV, der nicht mal in der Lage ist, satzungsgemäß zu arbeiten und dessen Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit ihrem Präsidium zu den Fragen um Angelveranstaltungen sich komplett widersprechende öffentliche Briefe schreibt, wenn nach wie vor die Gemeinnützigkeit (damit der Naturschutzstatus) genauso gefährdet ist wie die (Kon)Fusion selber (offenlegen ALLER Konten in den Übergabebilanzen), wenn die bis heute nicht mal ne Geschäftsordnung haben, die Arbeit der Geschäftsstellen nicht koordiniert wurde, wenn trotz Versprechen, das im Juni 2013 vorzulegen bis heute keine angelpolitischen Richtlinien vorgestellt wurden, wenn immer noch die Finanzierung komplett unklar ist, nur klar, dass die Kohle nicht reicht (man hat sich ja zu lange nicht drum gekümmert, Stichwort Rauswurf/Rücktritt Bauersfeld), wenn die Gräben zwischen den LV der "Altverbände" eher tiefer wurde als zugeschüttet ..

Das ist die Bilanz des VDSF/DAFV bis heute.................


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> @Blauzahn
> Einblick zu was - über was?
> Da werden sich schon die Geister scheiden.
> Es ist schade, dass man hier sich nicht aussprechen kann.
> ...



Seit 2006 im Forum und 16 Beiträge, gefühlt die Hälfte davon heute. Hast du was geraucht?

 Was du da zusammenpinselst, ist größtenteils krudes Zeug .

 Was für Gerichte stülpen wem was drüber und was haben die Angler verursacht? 

 Und was du da zur Wasserkraft schreibst, ist auch zum Teil fachlich kompletter Unsinn. Wasserkraft und Ökologie lassen sich sehr wohl in Einklang bringen, kostet allerdings Geld. 

 Und erkläre doch mal, warum man nicht an die Politik herantreten sollte und hinterfragen, warum in einem einheitlichen Europa nahezu alle Länder außer Deutschland Wettangeln sowie C&R erlauben.

 Lass doch die "militanten Tierschützer" mal antreten. Wäre mir ein Vergnügen, sie mit Argumenten oder falls sie drauf stehen auch anders zusammenzufalten.

 Ich bin Kochtopfangler, aber ich vertrete auch die Interessen anderer Angler, wenn ich da kein Problem drin sehe.

 PS:
 Erkläre jetzt bitte nicht wieder, dass wir ja keine Ahnung hätten, wie Politik läuft. Ich habe ein halbes Jahrzehnt lang ein großes Ministerium bis hoch zum Chef in Technologiefragen beraten und glaube, ein wenig hinter die Kulissen geschaut zu haben |wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@hecht...

Viel Gerede ohne Fakten die den DAFV/VDSF betreffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Er hat immerhin schon seit Jahren eine Meinung, die er vertritt, auch bei uns schon länger:


hecht131244 schrieb:


> Leider zeigt sich hier, dass ihr lieben Angler von nichts Ahnung habt habt! Geht angeln und freut Euch - aber hört bitte auch auf hier zu posten, denn z.B. 1.492 post bedeuten nur, dass man zu allem etwas sagen will, aber leider keine Ahnung hat!
> Tut mir leid das zu sagen, doch für solche Menschen lohnt es sich nicht zu kämpfen.



Bleibt also bitte cool und werdet nicht persönlich - ich finde es gut, wenn sich Verbandler überhaupt stellen, unabhängig von deren Meinung oder Kompetenz..


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Nun muß ich doch noch mal einhaken...



hecht131244 schrieb:


> @Blauzahn
> Einblick zu was - über was?



Nunja, ich seh desöfteren mal die Sekretärin der Geschäftsstelle... oder meintest du was anderes?



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Da werden sich schon die Geister scheiden.



Manchmal wird man auch die Geister nicht mehr los...



hecht131244 schrieb:


> ...
> Das Verstehen kann nicht unterschiedlich sein - doch das Wissen um die Dinge in der (Angel)Fischerei oder besser in der Gesamtproblematik der Fischerei wird unterschiedlich sein, wenn die Basis fehlt.



Die Basis ist demnach "DEIN" Wissen und nicht das anderer?



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich z.B. einen Bericht vom LV Referenten für Öffentlichkeit nachlesen?



Was verstehst du unter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?

Jeden Monat ne Wandzeitung, nen Schaukasten gestalten oder einen Artikel im "Hurrablatt" ?

Habe genug gelesen.

Bis die Tage...
René


----------



## lipan (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Hallo, Winfried,

lass Dich hier nicht klein machen. Wasserkraft und Kormoran müssen die primären Ziele eines DAFV sein, das war auch Grundtenor ohne den es die Fusion wahrscheinlich nie gegeben hätte. Sei Dir sicher das die Basis, zumindest bei uns im Wasserkraft- geplagten Erzgebirge Deine vorbildliche und unermüdliche Arbeit überaus zu schätzen weiß. Weiter so! Und auch wenn das OT ist, das AB ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Ort um diese Dinge zu diskutieren, denn mancher Angler ist ja froh wenn in die schönen ruhigen - nun nahrungsreichen Wehrteiche endlich Karpfen eingesetzt werden... Wir brauchen- erste Anfänge sind ja beim BV gemacht- für diese Dinge endlich eine gemeinsame starke Plattform!

@ Blauzahn

Hast Du das alles richtig durchgelesen?

LG, hoffe das ich mit meinem ersten Beitrag nicht total quer gehauen habe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



lipan schrieb:


> . Wasserkraft und Kormoran müssen die primären Ziele eines DAFV sein, das war auch Grundtenor ohne den es die Fusion wahrscheinlich nie gegeben hätte. ...


Das ist nach wie vor das Grundproblem, das ich mit diesem Verband habe, Du hast es erkannt :
Dass nicht Angeln und Angler der Grundtenor sind, für den man als organisierter Angelfischer bezahlen soll...

Und, um damit zur Frage von Brotfisch zurückzukommen:
Nein, einen solchen Bundesverband braucht nun wirklich kein Angler............

Und auch keine Landesverbände, Funktionäre, Delegierten und Angestellten, die sowas unterstützen, dafür arbeiten, das fördern.

Oder die nicht dagegen kämpfen, dass Angeln und Angler NICHT an erster Stelle stehen...........


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Da du mich fragtest:



lipan schrieb:


> @ Blauzahn
> 
> Hast Du das alles richtig durchgelesen?
> 
> ...



Gelesen schon, aber nicht so recht verstanden was Winfried eigentlich will...

Geht es ihm darum, den anderen zu zeigen wie dämlich sie sind, oder aber darum einen/den Weg (der ggf. schon gegangen wird) aufzuzeigen?
Bei beiden Intensionen wäre für mich Ausdrucksweise wie auch Plattform verfehlt...

Gut Nacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Zur Tagesordnung des Verbandsausschusses vom BV - ein weiterer Beweis, warum es diesen BV nicht braucht für Angler:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4056892#post4056892


----------



## lipan (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist nach wie vor das Grundproblem, das ich mit diesem Verband habe, Du hast es erkannt :
> Dass nicht Angeln und Angler der Grundtenor sind, für den man als organisierter Angelfischer bezahlen soll...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazarus (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist nach wie vor das Grundproblem, das ich mit diesem Verband habe, Du hast es erkannt :
> Dass nicht Angeln und Angler der Grundtenor sind, für den man als organisierter Angelfischer bezahlen soll...


Sei doch mal konkret, was soll der Bundesverband denn nun tun?

Ich für meinen Teil bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit meiner Angelwelt. Was ich mir wünsche sind mehr natürlichere Gewässer mit artenreicherem Fischbestand.
Wettfischen, Streetfishing und Forellenpuffs reizen mich z.B. überhaupt nicht. Ich will auch keine 20 Karpfen im Jahr fangen, sondern lieber 20 verschiedene Fischarten.

Insofern, ja, ich möchte dass der Verband in erster Linie für Gewässerschutz eintritt. Angeln kann ich schließlich selbst, dazu brauche ich keinen Verband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



lipan schrieb:


> Wirst Du, lieber Thomas,
> 
> (ich setz mir jetzt mal wieder die rosarote Polbrille auf)- noch angeln können, wenn sich zwischen Kormoran und Fisch ein Räuber- Beute- Verhältnis eingestellt hat? ... Man keine Bachforelle, Äsche oder Barbe mehr fangen kann, weil es durch Nutzung der Kleinwasserkraft deren Lebensräume nicht mehr gibt?
> ..............
> ...



Kann ich noch angeln, wenn Verwertung und Hege der einzig anerkannte Grund fürs Angeln sind statt sinnvoller Freizeittätigkeit??

Kaufen kann man Fisch billiger, Hege können Profis besser, da brauchts keine Angler..
Und darauf steuert der VDSF/DAFV hin - dann haben wir vielleicht ein paar Fische mehr, aber können nicht mehr angeln..

Daher muss Angeln allgemein und die Angler an erster Stelle stehen - ALLES andere, auch Wasserkraft, Kormorane etc. kommt erst danach..




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zur Tagesordnung des Verbandsausschusses vom BV - ein weiterer Beweis, warum es diesen BV nicht braucht für Angler:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4056892#post4056892





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht - beim BV:
> Dessen "Kompetenz" zeigt sich ja in der praktischen "Arbeit" dieses BV, der nicht mal in der Lage ist, satzungsgemäß zu arbeiten und dessen Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit ihrem Präsidium zu den Fragen um Angelveranstaltungen sich komplett widersprechende öffentliche Briefe schreibt, wenn nach wie vor die Gemeinnützigkeit (damit der Naturschutzstatus) genauso gefährdet ist wie die (Kon)Fusion selber (offenlegen ALLER Konten in den Übergabebilanzen), wenn die bis heute nicht mal ne Geschäftsordnung haben, die Arbeit der Geschäftsstellen nicht koordiniert wurde, wenn trotz Versprechen, das im Juni 2013 vorzulegen bis heute keine angelpolitischen Richtlinien vorgestellt wurden, wenn immer noch die Finanzierung komplett unklar ist, nur klar, dass die Kohle nicht reicht (man hat sich ja zu lange nicht drum gekümmert, Stichwort Rauswurf/Rücktritt Bauersfeld), wenn die Gräben zwischen den LV der "Altverbände" eher tiefer wurde als zugeschüttet ..
> 
> Das ist die Bilanz des VDSF/DAFV bis heute.................
> ...


----------



## lipan (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Da du mich fragtest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Auszüge der Tagesordnung zum VA am 08. 02. - da kann man dann beurteilen, ob man als Angler wirklich einen solchen BV braucht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unter anderem folgende Punkte hält das Präsidium nach seiner Sitzung am letzten Samstag für diskussionswürdig (bedeutet, zu den Themen ist noch nix klar, fast 1 Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion - was immer die bisher gemacht haben) und verschickte eine vorläufige Tagesordnung:
> 
> 
> TOP 6.:
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Wer kümmert sich darum?
> Frage an die Wortgewaltigen hier im Forum: Wer von Euch hat sich hier schon einmal engagiert? Überhaupt schon mal etwas dagegen getan - ich meine ncht verbal! Wer hat sich mit Betreibern solcher Anlagen, mit Genehmigungsbehörden, politischen Gremien, Politikern schon mal über diese Problematik auseinandergesetzt?
> ...





hecht131244 schrieb:


> Ich sages es ja, hier wird diskutiert ohne Hintergrundwissen!
> Vielleicht ist ja einigen von Euch bekannt, dass der VDAF und die Landesverbände per Bundesgesetz (BNatSchG, § 63 und jeweiligen Landesgesetzen) anerkannte Naturschutzverbände sind und soit "Träbern öffentlicher Belange" gleichgestellt sind.
> Diese sind bei allen Eingriffen in den Naturhaushalt zu hören und haben das Recht zu allen diesen Verfahren - so auch bei Planungen, Planfeststellungsverfahren, Plangenehmigungsverfahren, Ausweisung von NSG u.a.m. fundierte Stellungnahmen abzugeben!
> 
> ...





hecht131244 schrieb:


> ......
> 
> 
> Hier stünmden gleich die Tierschützer - und zwar die militanten - auf der Matte und würden den Ruf der Fischerei und der Angler gänzlich ruinieren!
> ...



Ach Gottchen Winfried, alter VDSF(geprägter)?-Banause...|rolleyes

Ein wenig von dem was Du schreibst, mag zutreffend sein.

Aber, was ist "Ahnung von etwas haben"?

Reicht es aus, fast eine Dekade im Verbandswesen aktiv gewesen zu sein? Nein? 
Vielleicht dann seit über 30 Jahren im Naturschutz aktiv zu sein? 
Möglicherweise auch nicht, denn irgendwie will da so richtig keine Zusammenarbeit mit den ach so engagierten Verbänden, und insbesondere mit dem Bundesverband, zu Stande kommen. Mag sein, dass Du die löbliche Ausnahme bist. Sicher einfach nur zu weit weg von mir, um jemals in Kontakt gekommen zu sein. Bist vielleicht die einsame Schwalbe.

Ich will jetzt keinen ellenlangen, zur Enttäuschung zwindenden Rückblick über die "Zusammenarbeit" zwischen Naturschutz und Anglerverbänden schreiben. 

Es reicht das aktuellste Beispiel.

Eine Anfrage an den Bundesverband, wie sich dieser zu bestimmten Themen in Sachen Naturschutz positioniert. Ganz klar und eindeutig definiert. Könnte ja hilfreich sein bei der Arbeit im Naturschutz zu sagen: "Da, schaut her, die Angler haben sich (endlich) klar positioniert". Könnte erste zarte Bande knüpfen, könnte was bewirken.

Nach 6 Wochen die Antwort. Wo ich das denn zu diskutieren gedenke. Huch, wieso? Muss man wissen, wo man diskutiert, um sich zu positionieren?
Naja, hab schnell geantwortet. Danach das Schweigen der Wälder.
Aber da kommt ja vielleicht noch was. Man muss sich vielleicht erst sammeln, nachdenken...... oder so.

Es mag im alten VDSF, und somit auch im neuen DAFV, hier und da Gestalten geben, die sich in Sachen Naturschutz engagieren. Vielleicht bist Du so einer.
Dein Bundesverband hat sich - bisher - nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, gelinde ausgedrückt.

Wasserkraft ist ein wichtiges Thema, keine Frage. Es gibt aber auch noch andere, naturschutzrelevante. Nicht minder wichtig, insbesondere für das Ansehen der Angler. Besatz und Nährstoffeintrag in sensiblen Gewässern z.B. sind ebenso wichtige Punkte. Regionaler zwar, punktierter, aber wesentlich für die Anerkennung der Angler in Kreisen des Naturschutzes.

Gibt noch andere. Ein starker Bundesverband mit eindeutiger Positionierung wär wünschenswert. Haben wir nicht, haben nur ein paar Einzelkämpfer.

Nciht nötig hast Du, hat der Verband die Drohung mit dem schwarzen Mann "militanter Tierschützer". Lachnummer, allemal. Spielen im Naturschutz nur eine Rolle mit Unterhaltungswert. Nicht ernst zu nehmen, auch nicht von der Politik. Spinner eben.
Aber immer gut für ein Drohargument und die Ableistung des vorauseilenden Gehorsams. 

Ein starker Bundesverband lächelt über diese Probanden und geht Hand in Hand mit dem Naturschutz. Zu beiderseitigem Vorteil. allein, es fehlt an Kompetenz auf höchster Ebene.

Also sei etwas vorsichtiger mit Deiner Kritik an unserer Kritik.
Du magst ein netter Kerl sein und auf dem richtigen Weg. aber Du bist nicht der Verband.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ich will auch keine 20 Karpfen im Jahr fangen, sondern lieber 20 verschiedene Fischarten.



 Die du dann hoffentlich auch alle korrekt verwertest, wie es das Bayerische Fischereigesetz vorschreibt.

 Merkst du was?


----------



## Lazarus (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die du dann hoffentlich auch alle korrekt verwertest, wie es das Bayerische Fischereigesetz vorschreibt.
> 
> Merkst du was?


Ein Teil davon, vor allem kleinere Arten, sind geschützt. 
Ansonsten: Natürlich verwerte ich die zu einem gewissen Teil! Schließlich ist die Verwertung, neben dem Naturerlebnis, einer meiner wichtigsten Beweggründe, fischen zu gehen.
Welche Fischart kann man den nicht essen oder der Katze geben? Ehrlich, ich wüsste keine. Außerdem bin ich beim Angeln meistens alleine, keine Passanten oder Spaziergänger, die mir über die Schulter sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wenn ihr hier wieder eure bayrische C+R-Debatte aufmacht, statt das im dafür vorgesehenen Thread zu diskutieren, gibt's Punkte - genauso bei Diskussionen über diese klare Ansage..


----------



## lipan (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann ich noch angeln, wenn Verwertung und Hege der einzig anerkannte Grund fürs Angeln sind statt sinnvoller Freizeittätigkeit??
> 
> Genau das, lieber Thomas trifft den Punkt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



lipan schrieb:


> Ne Kiesgrube für Angler anpachten, bevor andere die Hand drauf haben? Haben da die "anderen" die Hand drauf weil es einen BV der Angler gibt? Dem von eurer Seite noch nicht einmal die Chance für einen Anfang gegeben wird? Fragen über Fragen...



Hat der BV was mit dem anpachten einer Kiesgrube zu tun ?
Oder ist das - allerhöchstens - im Bereich der LV ?

Nö, für das anpachten von Kiesgruben braucht es nun wahrlich keinen BV. 

Die Chance für einen Anfang gab es vor etwa 3 Jahren. Und danach auch noch mehrfach. Seitdem ist nur Hauen, Stechen und Konfusion. Selbstgemacht, nicht wegen dem AB.

Und selbst jetzt noch gäbe es eine theoretische Chance. Ich seh nur keinen Anfang.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



lipan schrieb:


> Dem von eurer Seite noch nicht einmal die Chance für einen Anfang gegeben wird? Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Sie hatten die Chance - sie haben sie vertan - seit einem Jahr Stillstand und Anglerfeindlichkeit...

Das vorher schon 30 Jahre im VDSF und seit 3 Jahren ein katastrophaler, inkompetenter (Kon)Fusionsprozess, der zum satzungswidrigen Arbeiten und der desaströsen Finanzlage führte und aus dem mit dieser Rollatortruppe auch nichts Zielfühendes für Angler oder das Angeln kommen kann.. 

Was die seit Jahren beweisen und mit Wahl der kompetenten Nichtanglerin und der überalterten VDSF-Truppe mit ein paar Alibi-DAVlern im Präsidium auch klar gemacht  haben, dass die das gar nicht anders wollen..


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ihr (der BV) hatte mehr als ein Jahr die Chance was auf die Beine zu stellen. Da finde ich persönlich die Bitte nach einem Anfang... einer Chance wie einen Faustschlag ins Gesicht jeden Beitragszahlers, der über seinen LV den BV füttert.....

 Wenn ich so arbeiten würde und soviel Zeit verstreichen lassen würde, säße ich längst auf der Strasse oder würde wenigstens zu Rechenschaft gezogen.....

 Wir hatten mal eine alternative zum VDSF bzw. jetzt DAFV.... nur leider hat der sich sauber schlucken lassen und hat so gut wie alles für das er gestanden hat aufgegeben....


----------



## muddyliz (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Hallo ihr Verbandsfuzzies, beantwortet mir doch mal eine einfache Frage:
Wozu braucht ein Verband, der so gut wie nichts Konkretes für die Angler produziert, 2 Geschäftsstellen und so einen aufgeblähten Vorstand und Verwaltungsapparat?


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wegen dem Kormoran und den kleinen Wasserkraftwerken!  Da soll uns Anglern doch zugute kommen....


----------



## lipan (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ihr (der BV) hatte mehr als ein Jahr die Chance was auf die Beine zu stellen. Da finde ich persönlich die Bitte nach einem Anfang... einer Chance wie einen Faustschlag ins Gesicht jeden Beitragszahlers, der über seinen LV den BV füttert.....
> 
> Wenn ich so arbeiten würde und soviel Zeit verstreichen lassen würde, säße ich längst auf der Strasse oder würde wenigstens zu Rechenschaft gezogen.....
> 
> Wir hatten mal eine alternative zum VDSF bzw. jetzt DAFV.... nur leider hat der sich sauber schlucken lassen und hat so gut wie alles für das er gestanden hat aufgegeben....


#6

Echt? Schick mir mal nen Link zu Deinem damaligen alternativen Beitrag. Echtes Dankeschön,

Lipan


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wie meinen?


----------



## lipan (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Na eben,

zur erwähnten Alternative, Deutschland einig Anglerland- Kompromisslos- oder was hattest Du gemeint? 

LG, Lipan


----------



## Trollhorn (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



lipan schrieb:


> Na eben,
> 
> zur erwähnten Alternative, Deutschland einig Anglerland- Kompromisslos- oder was hattest Du gemeint?
> 
> LG, Lipan



Ich denke er meinte den DAV - das war der Verband den wir als Alternative hatten. Dieser wurde nun jedoch verschluckt und von den guten Ansätzen und Idealen des DAV scheint im neuen Verband leider nicht mehr viel übrig zu sein.

Es war eben leider keine Fusion auf Augenhöhe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wie man sieht spaltet der VDSF/DAFV die Angler - von wegen einig Anglerland. Das ist der pure Hohn..

Und der VDSF/DAFV entstand durch den Verrat der DAV-LV an ihren Anglern mit dem Übertritt in den VDSF ohne das versprochene Festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte.

Damit entfiel die Alternative zum anglerfeindlichen VDSF - der DAV war zwar auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, für Angler aber weniger schädlich als der VDSF, zu dem sie übergetreten sind..

Und das meinte der Kollege mit Alternative:
Den ehemaligen zweiten, nicht anglerfreundlichen, aber anglerfreundlicheren Bundesverband DAV als Alternative zum anglerfeindlichen VDSF..

Besser 20 Bundesverbände als nur diesen einzelnen, anglerfeindlichen VDSF/DAFV..........


----------



## lipan (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hat der BV was mit dem anpachten einer Kiesgrube zu tun ?
> Oder ist das - allerhöchstens - im Bereich der LV ?
> 
> Nö, für das anpachten von Kiesgruben braucht es nun wahrlich keinen BV.
> ...



Moin, Naturschutzgesetzgebung? Bergbaubetriebe in Verhandlung mit Naturschutzverbänden, Verhandlung über Fischereiliche Nutzung und Ausschluss der Angelfischerei????

Nicht bekannt, das Thema?

Tut mir leid.

Herzlichst, Lipan


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Korrekt... ich meinte den DAV, der in den Ansätzen noch Angler vertreten hat... aber nach der Fusion (wobei eigentlich Übernahme am besten passt) war auch nicht mehr viel mit den DAV Allüren.


----------



## Lazarus (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr hier wieder eure bayrische C+R-Debatte aufmacht, statt das im dafür vorgesehenen Thread zu diskutieren, gibt's Punkte - genauso bei Diskussionen über diese klare Ansage..


Von mir bekommst du einen perönlichen Minuspunkt, wenn du, als Meinungsführer, nicht endlich sagst, was DU vom Bundesverband konkret erwartest. Bitte kein Politikergefasel. Gerne auch, wie du glaubst, dass die Ziele erreicht werden können. Das ist absolut On Topic!

Falls du der Meinung bist, wir bräuchten überhaupt keinen Bundesverband, egal was er tut, schreib auch das.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ah jetzt verstehe ich worauf Lipan anspielt... Angler ---> Naturschutz ---> Engagement auf dem Sektor --> Fazit: Angler darf im angedachten Naturschutzgebiet seine Angel auswerfen.....

Zumindest ist das die Theorie. Bin ich dicht drann?


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

hier noch 'ne anmerkung von 'nem "forumschwätzer"

klar brauchen wir einen BV, denn "allein machen die dich ein",

zum jetzigen gilt aber leider "getretener quark wird breit, nicht stark"

ansonsten fällt mir nur ein: 
ich muss nicht wissen, wie ein karren funktioniert, um anzumerken, dass der gegen die wand fährt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> So kommt das vor Gericht und das folgende Urteil ist Bindend!



Rechtsprechung ist nicht wirklich Dein Fachgebiet, oder? Erkläre mir doch mal bitte was wo und wie in Deutschland (mit Ausnahme des BFH bei Veröffentlichung) an Gerichtsurteilen bindend ist! Ich bin gespannt. Am besten an Hand von Beispielen bezüglich unserem gemeinsamen Hobby. Du scheinst da ja einige zu kennen. 

Machst Du eigentlich auch mit solchen Phrasen Deine - nach Deiner eigenen Aussage - nachweislich (kannst Du mir Nachweise erbringen?) immer gute Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit? Das klingt nämlich nach Stammtischparolen!

Aber ich möchte Dir auch in einem Punkt recht geben. Ja, ich habe wenig Ahnung von Verbandsarbeit! Ich wollte mich darüber informieren und habe meine Mitarbeit angeboten im Verein und LV. Dieses ist mir jedoch als Fusionskritiker verwehrt geblieben. Genauso wie meine Mails mit diversen Fragen zur Verbandsarbeit auf Landes- und Bundesebene unbeantwortet blieben. Wie soll ich dann an Informationen kommen? Die zuständige Person für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im DAFV scheint ja seit längerem verhindert zu sein. 

Und einmal mehr möchte ich die Eingangsfrage beantworten. Den jetzigen BV braucht kein Angler in D!


----------



## lipan (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Ich denke er meinte den DAV - das war der Verband den wir als Alternative hatten. Dieser wurde nun jedoch verschluckt und von den guten Ansätzen und Idealen des DAV scheint im neuen Verband leider nicht mehr viel übrig zu sein.
> 
> Es war eben leider keine Fusion auf Augenhöhe...



War es auch nicht.

Eben der DAV- Präsident, welcher nur eine Fusion auf Augenhöhe akzeptiert hätte, hat sich keinen Nachfolger aufgebaut. Was, bitte, wäre die Alternative gewesen? Auf Augenhöhe bei den Mitgliegerzahlen?

Liebe Grüße,

Lipan


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Lazarus schrieb:


> , was DU vom Bundesverband konkret erwartest.



 Das schreibt Thomas doch seit Jahren hier...


----------



## Trollhorn (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



lipan schrieb:


> War es auch nicht.
> 
> Eben der DAV- Präsident, welcher nur eine Fusion auf Augenhöhe akzeptiert hätte, hat sich keinen Nachfolger aufgebaut. Was, bitte, wäre die Alternative gewesen? Auf Augenhöhe bei den Mitgliegerzahlen?
> 
> ...



Eine Alternative wäre gewesen, vor der Fusion gemeinsam angelpolitische Ziele etc auszuarbeiten und Kompromisse in strittigen Themen zu finden welche gleichzeitig Grundlage und Bedingung zum Zustandekommen der Fusion gebildet hätten. Eine bessere Betrachtung der Finanzen vor der Fusion wäre sicherlich ebenso sinnvoll gewesen - ist aber ein anderes Thema.

Ich gebe zu, mir gefällt die Idee von einem einheitlichen Verband für uns Angler - und sowohl DAV als auch VDSF waren sicherlich nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Aber es scheint als hätte man den geplanten Neuanfang verpasst - denn der DAFV ist in all seinen Strukturen eine Kopie des VDSF (zumindest habe ich dieses Gefühl).

Gruß

Trollhorn


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann ich noch angeln, wenn Verwertung und Hege der einzig anerkannte Grund fürs Angeln sind statt sinnvoller Freizeittätigkeit??
> 
> Kaufen kann man Fisch billiger, Hege können Profis besser, da brauchts keine Angler..
> Und darauf steuert der VDSF/DAFV hin - dann haben wir vielleicht ein paar Fische mehr, aber können nicht mehr angeln..
> ...



Schon klar, ich denke ich verstehe was du damit meinst.
Aber genau das ist doch das Problem: Wenn wir Hege und Verwertung nicht mehr - zumindest "offiziell" als Hauptgründe für das Angeln in den Vordergrund stellen, dann wird die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Freizeitbeschäftigung möglicherweise grundsätzlich in Frage gestellt werden.
(--> Tierschutzgesetz!)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## lipan (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Hallo Tollhorn,

der Neuanfang wurde verpasst. Aber nun beschieden. Damit müssen die Angler leben. Für den Gewässefonds in den "neuen" Bundesländern hat das schon mal nen entscheidenden Vorteil gebracht. Mal sehen, was sich da noch entwickeltt, nur nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken.

LG, Lipan


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ich prophezeie mal auf Grund vieler Gespräche und Informationen aus vielen LV und vielen BV-Gremien:
Dieser BV in dieser Form mit diesem Personal wird so nicht lange überleben - die haben vor, während und seít der Fusion zu viele Fehler gemacht - auch handwerkliche, juristische, finanzielle etc. - die jetzt drohen, den BV zu zerschlagen, wenn der sich nicht grundlegend und vor allem sehr schnell reformiert.

Bis jetzt seh ich da niemand, der das kompetenzmäßig könnte - und ich gebe zu, in Zerfall dieses anglerfeindlichen, elenden BV wäre nicht das Schlechteste in meinen Augen für Angler und dass Angeln allgemein in Deutschland.

Erst wenn der personelle, finanzielle und auch angelpolitische Ballast der VDSF-Rollatorfahrer weg ist, hat man die Chance auf einen wirklichen Verband für Angler..


----------



## Lazarus (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Jose schrieb:


> hier noch 'ne anmerkung von 'nem "forumschwätzer"
> 
> klar brauchen wir einen BV, denn "allein machen die dich ein",


Mensch Meier ist schon lang in Rente und die paar Millionen glotzen RTL. Einig sind die sich noch immer nicht.

Ohne Bundesverband können die Alten sicher noch fischen, bis ihre Zeit um ist, aber wie sieht es in 40 Jahren aus? Egal, mag mancher denken, nach mir die Sintflut.


----------



## Trollhorn (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



lipan schrieb:


> Hallo Tollhorn,
> 
> der Neuanfang wurde verpasst. Aber nun beschieden. Damit müssen die Angler leben. Für den Gewässefonds in den "neuen" Bundesländern hat das schon mal nen entscheidenden Vorteil gebracht. Mal sehen, was sich da noch entwickeltt, nur nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken.
> 
> LG, Lipan



Den Kopf werde ich nicht in den Sand stecken - ich lasse mich auch gern positiv überraschen.

Einen einheitlichen Bundesverband der den Naturschutz und die Interessen der Angler auf einer Ebene vertritt und unterstützt - das wäre für mich das Optimum. Nur dafür wird es endlich Zeit sich zu einigen Themen klar zu positionieren, alte Strukturen aufzubrechen, die Lethargie abzulegen und endlich anzufangen...in vielen Vereinen und teilweise auf Landesebene klappt das ganz gut, nur beim DAFV sehe ich das noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## hecht131244 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Warum gründet Thomas, der "Wortführer" nicht einen eigenen Verband, der dann alles machen kann, was er hier kritisiert!
Mehr als 46.000 Beiträge bla-bla mit wenig Sinn und wenig Verstand - aber mit viel Hetze gegen andere, die sich wenigstens bemühen neu zu beginnen!
Hier könnte man mitmachen und sinnvolles tun - Basisarbeit zum Wohle der Fischerei leisten!
Aber was ich hier gelesen habe gibt dazu wenig Hoffnung und ist ernüchternd!
Winfried


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> - aber mit viel Hetze gegen andere, die sich wenigstens bemühen neu zu beginnen!
> Hier könnte man mitmachen und sinnvolles tun - Basisarbeit zum Wohle der Fischerei leisten!
> Aber was ich hier gelesen habe gibt dazu wenig Hoffnung und ist ernüchternd!
> Winfried




 Daraus lese ich 4 Botschaften. 

 1. Die jetzigen Verantwortlichen bemühen sich, können es aber in Deinen Augen nicht. Bemühen reicht ja bekanntlich nicht...

 2. Basisarbeit zum Wohle der Fischerei wird zur Zeit nicht geleistet.

 3. Ohne Thomas geht es nicht. Hat er Dich hier mit seinen 46000 Beiträgen überzeugt? Mich ja!

 4. Dem letzte Satz von Dir stimme ich zu. Mir geht es nämlich genauso. Alles was ich hier zur Arbeit des BV lese, gibt mir wenig Hoffnung für die Zukunft des Angelns in D und ist für mich ernüchternd....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Dazu aus einem Munde, den viele für berufener als meinen halten dürfen 





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar
> 
> *Brauchen die Angler in Deutschland einen Bundesverband? ​*
> 
> ...




Es lohnt sich gerade für Verbandler (Bund wie Land oder Bezirke), den ganzen Artikel von Dr. Günther nochmal zu lesen und nicht nur die hier nochmal dargestellte Quintessenz......


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Warum gründet Thomas, der "Wortführer" nicht einen eigenen Verband, der dann alles machen kann, was er hier kritisiert!
> Mehr als 46.000 Beiträge bla-bla mit wenig Sinn und wenig Verstand - aber mit viel Hetze gegen andere, die sich wenigstens bemühen neu zu beginnen!
> Hier könnte man mitmachen und sinnvolles tun - Basisarbeit zum Wohle der Fischerei leisten!
> Aber was ich hier gelesen habe gibt dazu wenig Hoffnung und ist ernüchternd!
> Winfried


 
WO? WO? WO?

|kopfkrat#q Zeig mir die Stelle, wo sich der BV bemüht, neu zu beginnen! Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit neues Logo, neuer Vorstand, neue Vorsitzende oder so nem Quatsch!!! Da lach ich nur!

Keinerlei Zielsetzung FÜR das Angeln, keine erkennbare Lobbyarbeit FÜR das Angeln, kein Programm FÜR das Angeln! Alles, was bisher kam, waren Aktionen/ Phrasen GEGEN irgendetwas. Ich bleibe dabei, unter solchen Verbandsbedingungen in keinen Angelverein mehr! Und es gibt immer mehr, die das genauso sehen, da könnt ihr noch und nöcher Leuten wie Thomas die Schuld geben, die Verantwortlichen waren und sind weiterhin in der Verbandsführung(en)! ( wie schon vorher gepostet leider oft auch in den LV )

Ach übrigens, es geht nicht um die Basisarbeit, es geht um die Führungsarbeit! An der Basis wurde schon immer gearbeitet! Aber angefangen von einigen Vereinsfunktionären bis über Kreis-, Landes- und Landesverbandsfunktionären wurde und wird sich gern über "Arbeit" hinweggesetzt! Angefangen bei Arbeitseinsätzen am Wasser, wo diese außer zur Eröffnungsrede und dem Aufheben eines extra hingeworfenen Stück Papieres oft nicht gesehen werden, weiter bei öffentlichen Amtsterminen, wo es um die Gewässer und um das Fischen geht, wo keinerlei Funktionäre vor Ort sind, bis zur Mitarbeit an Gesetzen/ Verordnungen, die GEGEN das Angeln gerichtet sind!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Warum gründet Thomas, der "Wortführer" nicht einen eigenen Verband, der dann alles machen kann, was er hier kritisiert!


 
Weil er es genau so wenig kann wie er es vom Bundesverband fordert.

Einen Anlauf gab es schon mit "I.D.A. _= Interessengemeinschaft Deutscher Angler_"...., ist sang und klanglos untergegangen. Nun soll da eine IG alles richten, aber auch da das Schweigen im Walde..., denen gebe ich aber noch etwas Zeit, das läuft ja erst seit November 2013, also noch recht jung.

Es ist so wie immer im Leben. Hier gibt es zu viele, die die Arbeit eine Bundesverbandes mit einem normalen Job in der freien Wirtschaft vergleichen, wo man mindetsens 40 Stunden die Woche Arbeitet und zusammenhockt an einem Arbeitsort und damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient.

Das es in einem Bundesverband Ehreamtler sind, die das in ihrer Freizeit nebenbei machen und in ganz Deutschland verstreut wohnen, das wird hier sehr schnell verdrängt.

Verwundert aber auch nicht, wenn man es selbst nicht kennt (Gründler, Brotfisch, Blauzahn und wenige andere mal ausgenommen) wie so etwas funktioniert. Hinter der Tatstatur sitzend und Forderungen stellen ist eben recht einfach, da muss man aktiv ja nichts für machen. Die Informationen bekommt man zugespielt und brauch sie nur noch veröffentlichen, alles sehr einfach. Das das bei einer Führung eines Bundesverbandes etwas umständlicher ist, dass versteht man dann eben nicht.

Also aus meiner Sicht ist ein BV wichtig und notwendig, das andere es anders sehen, ist legitim, kann ich gut mit leben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das es in einem Bundesverband Ehreamtler sind, die das in ihrer Freizeit nebenbei machen und in ganz Deutschland verstreut wohnen, das wird hier sehr schnell verdrängt.



2 Geschäftsstellen mit mindestens zwei Geschäftsführern und einer mir inzwischen nicht mehr bekannten Zahl an Mitarbeitern,  die Personalkosten von fast 600.000 Euro verursachten..
"Profis" halt......

Dazu zwei Rechtsanwälte (Profis) als Justitiare, die auch jedes Jahr teuer bezahlt werden müssen..........




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Also aus meiner Sicht ist ein BV wichtig und notwendig, das andere es anders sehen, ist legitim, kann ich gut mit leben.


Ich auch - einen BV für Angler!!

Nicht aber diesen aktuellen VDSF/DAFV, der im besten Falle Interessen der Bewirtschafter, nicht aber der Angler wahrnimmt, dem vernünftiges Personal fehlt oder verweigert wird, der mit der Beharrung auf Angeln nur zur Verwertung und zur Hege der Totengräber des Angelns insgesamt ist - und bei dem die diesen BV tragenden Landesverbände das alles mitmachen, dulden, finanzieren und unterstützen, statt etwas vorwärts zu bringen - aus, wie Brotfisch schön geschrieben hat, Angst vor Machtverlust in den LV..


Und ich gebe meinem Namensvetter, mit dem ich durchaus auch inhaltliche Differenzen habe, hier aber auch durchaus recht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar
> 
> *Brauchen die Angler in Deutschland einen Bundesverband? ​*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2 Geschäftsstellen mit mindestens zwei Geschäftsführern und einer mir inzwischen nicht mehr bekannten Zahl an Mitarbeitern, die Personalkosten von fast 600.000 Euro verursachten..
> "Profis" halt......
> 
> Dazu zwei Rechtsanwälte (Profis) als Justitiare, die auch jedes Jahr teuer bezahlt werden müssen..........


 
Reine Verwaltung.

Und wie sieht es mit den anderen Leuten aus? 

Richtig, alles Ehrenamtler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es ist so wie immer im Leben. Hier gibt es zu viele, die die Arbeit eine Bundesverbandes mit einem normalen Job in der freien Wirtschaft vergleichen, wo man mindetsens 40 Stunden die Woche Arbeitet und zusammenhockt an einem Arbeitsort und damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient.
> 
> Das es in einem Bundesverband Ehreamtler sind, die das in ihrer Freizeit nebenbei machen und in ganz Deutschland verstreut wohnen, das wird hier sehr schnell verdrängt.



Jeder verantwortungsvolle Mensch, der ein Ehrenamt übernimmt, sollte bzw. muss sich vorher selbst hinterfragen, ob er die notwendige Zeit aufbringen kann und will! Jeder verantwortungsvolle Mensch muss sich darüber im klaren sein, dass die Übernahme eines Ehrenamtes zu Einschränkungen im privaten Bereich führt. Übernehme ich allerdings ein Ehrenamt nur, weil ich dieses für meine Vita benötige oder gar es einfach nur geil finde in einem Vorstand zu sitzen, ja dann ist man in meinen Augen eine Fehlbesetzung. Auch sollte man sich im Vorfeld ehrlich hinterfragen, ob man die Voraussetzungen für dieses Ehrenamt besitzt und fachliche Fähigkeiten vorweisen kann. Ist das nicht der Fall, ist das doch zum Scheitern verurteilt. 

Im übrigen engagiere ich mich in meiner Freizeit sehr wohl und tippe nicht nur in die Tastatur! Allerdings ist mein Engagement nicht im Bereich des Angelns, sondern im Bereich eines Sportvereins in der (Jugend-) Fußballabteilung sowie in einer Selbsthilfegruppe für Menschen mit Behinderung. Ich habe mich im Vorfeld mit meiner Familie darüber abgestimmt, dass dieses Engagement viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird. Genau das erwarte ich auch von den Verantwortlichen in einem Bundesverband! Es ist ein *Bundesverband* und nicht der Angelverein aus Kleinkleckersdorf, der einen Löschteich bewirtschaftet!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Reine Verwaltung.
> 
> Und wie sieht es mit den anderen Leuten aus?
> 
> Richtig, alles Ehrenamtler.



Und dann 600.000 zum hauptberuflichen Verwalten von Gesamteinahmen von gerade noch knapp über 1 Million rauspulvern?
GEHTS NOCH???

Dann sollte man besser die an Hand des bis dato sowohl im (Kon)Fusionsprozess wie auch seit der vollzogenen (Kon)Fusion zutage getretenen juristischen, inhaltlichen und finanziellen Mängeln dieses "Ehrenamtpersonals" das aber schnellstens professionalisieren, wenn man irgendwo als BV ernst genommen werden will..

Ja, ich sag doch immer schon (und gebe Dir damit ausdrücklich recht):
Das vorhandene Personal taugt nichts, wie man an den Ergebnissen sieht..............


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Weil er es genau so wenig kann wie er es vom Bundesverband fordert.
> 
> Einen Anlauf gab es schon mit "I.D.A. _= Interessengemeinschaft Deutscher Angler_"...., ist sang und klanglos untergegangen. Nun soll da eine IG alles richten, aber auch da das Schweigen im Walde..., denen gebe ich aber noch etwas Zeit, das läuft ja erst seit November 2013, also noch recht jung.
> 
> ...


 
Du beleidigst hier viele, viele ehrenamtliche Mitglieder von Sportvereinen, Hilfsorganisationen... ja selbst Karnevalsvereinen, darunter auch deutschland- ja weltweit agierenden Vereinen/ Organisationen! Diese bemühen sich meist engagiert FÜR ihre Sache. Sie bemühen sich, Regularien, die sie sich gestellt haben oder die ihnen auferlegt wurden, einzuhalten. Sie bemühen sich weitgehend, diese Arbeit auch transparent und erkennbar zu halten. Vor allem aber FÜR und nicht GEGEN ihre Leute/ ihr Hobby!

Und JA!!!, ein Bundesverband ist notwendig! Aber ein Bundesverband, der FÜR das Angeln tätig ist, der die Arbeit der LV FÜR das Angeln unterstützt, der deren Arbeit vernetzt, der Lobbyarbeit betreibt, der ein Aushängeschild FÜR das Angeln in Deutschland ist. Und das ist DIESER BV derzeit nun mal nicht!


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Grundsätzlich mag ich ja Hechte sehr gerne.
 Aber die Kombination aus Aufforderung zum Mitmachen im Verband und gleichzeitiger Publikumsbeschimpfung ist vielleicht unterhaltsam, aber kein zielführender Ansatz, wenn auch ein Versuch, die verbreitete Funktionärsbeschimpfung zu quittieren.
 Aber wenn die hier diskutierenden Querulanten so ahnungslos sind, wie behauptet, dann liegt das ja dann wohl an einer mangelhaften Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände. Denn Lesefaulheit kann man den Forumsteilnehmern ja wohl nicht vorwerfen.
 Und es zeigt zugleich, dass es gut wäre, die eigene Arbeit mal selbst zu reflektieren. Eigentlich müsste es doch Aufgabe sein, engagierte Angler mit ins Boot zu holen. Stattdessen werden sie als Hetzer empfunden nach dem Motto: Klappe halten ihr da draußen, wir machen das schon, wie wir das wollen. Das, mein lieber Hecht, funktioniert immer weniger. 
 Ich selbst habe mehrfach die Aufgaben und Funktionen als Naturschutzverband beschrieben und auch, wie schwierig es ist, sie überwiegend ehrenamtlich zu stemmen. Nur: Was da ge- und erarbeitet wird, bleibt leider immer noch im Verborgenen, weil es dem Verband an Transparenz fehlt. Hier wäre Information geboten. Denn nur Information überzeugt. Daran fehlt es aber ganz erheblich. 
 Diese Haltung erinnert mich an die Schützengrabenmentalität des alten VDSF und zeigt, wie weit weg manch einer von der Basis ist. 
 Eigentlich schade. Da diskutiert einer mit, der aufklären und Informationen geben könnte. Aber dann wird jeder, der eine andere Meinung als die verbandsoffizielle hat, als Querulant empfunden. Schlimmer, als die Beschimpfung, ist die Denke, die dahinter steht. Und die gilt es zu überwinden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dann 600.000 zum hauptberuflichen Verwalten von Gesamteinahmen von gerade noch knapp über 1 Million rauspulvern?
> GEHTS NOCH???



Ich stelle mir gerade einen Handwerksbetrieb mit einem Jahresumsatz von 1.000.000.- Euro vor, der sich Personal für die Verwaltung im Büro für 600.000.- Euro leistet. Herzlich Willkommen Herr Insolvenzverwalter....


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



brotfisch schrieb:


> grundsätzlich mag ich ja hechte sehr gerne.
> Aber die kombination aus aufforderung zum mitmachen im verband und gleichzeitiger publikumsbeschimpfung ist vielleicht unterhaltsam, aber kein zielführender ansatz, wenn auch ein versuch, die verbreitete funktionärsbeschimpfung zu quittieren.
> Aber wenn die hier diskutierenden querulanten so ahnungslos sind, wie behauptet, dann liegt das ja dann wohl an einer mangelhaften öffentlichkeitsarbeit der verbände. Denn lesefaulheit kann man den forumsteilnehmern ja wohl nicht vorwerfen.
> Und es zeigt zugleich, dass es gut wäre, die eigene arbeit mal selbst zu reflektieren. Eigentlich müsste es doch aufgabe sein, engagierte angler mit ins boot zu holen. Stattdessen werden sie als hetzer empfunden nach dem motto: Klappe halten ihr da draußen, wir machen das schon, wie wir das wollen. Das, mein lieber hecht, funktioniert immer weniger.
> ...


 
#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Weil er es genau so wenig kann wie er es vom Bundesverband fordert.
> 
> Einen Anlauf gab es schon mit "I.D.A. _= Interessengemeinschaft Deutscher Angler_"...., ist sang und klanglos untergegangen. Nun soll da eine IG alles richten, aber auch da das Schweigen im Walde..., denen gebe ich aber noch etwas Zeit, das läuft ja erst seit November 2013, also noch recht jung.
> 
> ...



Der zweite Anlauf wurde auch eingestampft.  

In dieser Diskussion wird aber immer wieder von Thomas seinen Kritikern die Aufgaben der LV und BV vermischt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Du beleidigst hier viele, viele ehrenamtliche Mitglieder von Sportvereinen, Hilfsorganisationen... ja selbst Karnevalsvereinen, darunter auch deutschland- ja weltweit agierenden Vereinen/ Organisationen! Diese bemühen sich meist engagiert FÜR ihre Sache. Sie bemühen sich, Regularien, die sie sich gestellt haben oder die ihnen auferlegt wurden, einzuhalten. Sie bemühen sich weitgehend, diese Arbeit auch transparent und erkennbar zu halten. Vor allem aber FÜR und nicht GEGEN ihre Leute/ ihr Hobby!


 
Wen beleidige ich bitte wo?




Sharpo schrieb:


> Der zweite Anlauf wurde auch eingestampft.


 

Oh...|bigeyes

Das ging aber schnell.....|uhoh:


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

"Wen beleidige ich bitte wo?"

Indem du die Arbeit DIESES BV mit der Arbeit ander BV gleichsetzt, steht aber eigentlich auch beschrieben dahinter. ;-)

es ist zwar ein Ehrenamt, aber doch eben ein Amt und da habe ich auch gewisse Pflichten! Und wenn ich diese nicht kenne, dann sollte ich mich bemühen, diese kennenzulernen. Und wenn ich dazu Checklisten, Einweisungen, professionelle Hilfe oder ähnliches brauche, ICH ( der Funktionär) muß mich im Ehrenamt darum bemühen und nicht alles auf mich zukommen lassen, sonst hätte man das Ehrenamt nicht annehmen dürfen!


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wen beleidige ich bitte wo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wundert es Dich?
Mich nicht.
Von Null au Hundert zu starten ist nicht einfach, besonders wenn einem das Geld und/oder die nötige Lobby dazu fehlt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wundert es Dich?
> Mich nicht.
> Von Null au Hundert zu starten ist nicht einfach, besonders *wenn einem das Geld und/oder die nötige Lobby dazu fehlt*.



Und vor allem die Kompetenz fehlt............

Die schaffen es ja nicht mal, satzungsgemäß Protokolle zu verschicken oder satzungsgemäß einzuladen zu Sitzungen - die können (kennen??) also nicht mal das Grundhandwerkszeug für Funktionäre...


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Also, ich mache da mal einen Vorschlag:

 Der DAFV heisst grundsätzlich jede Kritik von wo auch immer für willkommen und setzt sich aktiv und sichtbar damit auseinander. Anfragen werden beantwortet, Informationen der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung gestellt. Und zwar nicht nur Sonntagsreden, sondern auch die strittigen Fragen. Personenkult hatten wir genug. Funktionäre respektieren Nichtfunktionäre (es gibt zumeist gute Gründe, wenn jemand keiner ist). Und Funktionäre nehmen an Diskussionen mit Nichtfunktionären teil, stellen ihre Sichtweise dar und setzen sich mit denjenigen der anderen auseinander.

 Das schöne am Austausch von Argumenten ist ja, dass die eigenen dadurch besser werden können. Ein Verband, der solche Diskussionen (und Andersdenkende) wegzudrücken versucht, geht offenbar davon aus, den richtigen Weg selbst schon gefunden zu haben. Er verzichtet auf Verbesserung seiner Positionen und kann sich deswegen auch nicht weiterentwickeln. Das ist der einfachere Weg, weil Gegenargumente schmerzhaft sein können und erst recht, Veränderungen herbeizuführen. Um zur Ausgangsfrage zurückzukehren: Wir brauchen einen Bundesverband, der in der Lage ist, in einer sich verändernden Welt selbst zu verändern. Und das erwarten nicht nur "die Basis" und die Außenstehenden. Das erwarten auch sehr viele höhere Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden vom Bundesverband. Nicht selten aber sind sie, wenn sie diese Erwartungen äußern, unglaublichen Anfeindungen ausgesetzt. So lange das so ist - und wer wollte das bestreiten? - steht der Verband seiner notwendigen Weiterentwicklung selbst entgegen.

 Es braucht einen Wandel im Denken. Wer möglichst viel VDSF im DAFV will, um die alten Grabenkämpfe gegen die DAV-Denke zu gewinnen, der sollte mal den Windknoten in seinem Vorfach lösen, sonst fängt er nichts. 

 Gemeinsam sind wir stark, sagt Hecht. Da hat er recht. Aber Gemeinsamkeit ist keine Einbahnstraße, in der einer allein die Richtung vorgibt. Gemeinsamkeit muss gestiftet werden. Und das ist Aufgabe des DAFV und all seiner Funktionäre. 

 Wie? Stellt euch den Fragen und der Kritik! Überprüft eigene Positionen! Nehmt den Wettstreit der Argumente an! 

 Einfach mal ausprobieren! Ihr werdet überrascht sein.

 Und seid nicht immer gleich beleidigt oder frustriert, wenn mal einer fragt oder etwas anderes denkt. Dann wären wir schon einen gehörigen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und vor allem die Kompetenz fehlt............
> 
> Die schaffen es ja nicht mal, satzungsgemäß Protokolle zu verschicken oder satzungsgemäß einzuladen zu Sitzungen - die können (kennen??) also nicht mal das Grundhandwerkszeug für Funktionäre...




Es ging um die Interessengemeinschaft.   Nicht um den DAFV.
Entspann Dich.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> "Wen beleidige ich bitte wo?"
> 
> Indem du die Arbeit DIESES BV mit der Arbeit ander BV gleichsetzt, steht aber eigentlich auch beschrieben dahinter. ;-)


 
Oha, da hast Du aber eine ganze Menge Phantasie reingesteckt....

Wobei, wenn man will kann man bestimmt an jeder Organisation etwas finden, was einem nicht passt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wobei, wenn man will kann man bestimmt an jeder Organisation etwas finden, was einem nicht passt...



Sicher aber bei wenigen so schnell, so viel, so leicht wie beim VDSF/DAFV.............


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sicher aber bei wenigen so schnell, so viel, so leicht wie beim VDSF/DAFV.............


 

Naja, werden wir aber nie rausbekommen, weil bei denen keiner so rumbohrt....

Beim ADAC hatten auch alle das Gefühl, das da alles toll ist....:q


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Naja, werden wir aber nie rausbekommen, weil bei denen keiner so rumbohrt....
> 
> Beim ADAC hatten auch alle das Gefühl, das da alles toll ist....:q




Naja, die sind aber in der Lage ihre Satzung einzuhalten und deren Präsident schickt nicht solch verwirrenden Briefe ala Frau Dr. raus.


:q

Und ganz wichtig, die waren sich von Anfang an im Klaren über Ihre Ziele und Aufgaben.
Und eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft gibt es auch nicht. Auch ohne ADAC darf ich auf Bundesstrassen fahren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und ganz wichtig, die waren sich von Anfang an im Klaren über Ihre Ziele und Aufgaben.


 
 Die hatten/ haben jedenfalls Ziele!


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wenn die hier diskutierenden Querulanten so ahnungslos sind, wie behauptet, dann liegt das ja dann wohl an einer mangelhaften Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände. Denn Lesefaulheit kann man den Forumsteilnehmern ja wohl nicht vorwerfen.
> ...
> Ich selbst habe mehrfach die Aufgaben und Funktionen als Naturschutzverband beschrieben und auch, wie schwierig es ist, sie überwiegend ehrenamtlich zu stemmen. Nur: Was da ge- und erarbeitet wird, bleibt leider immer noch im Verborgenen, weil es dem Verband an Transparenz fehlt. Hier wäre Information geboten. Denn nur Information überzeugt. Daran fehlt es aber ganz erheblich.
> ...



Aus meiner Sicht hast Du damit eines der nach wie vor bestehenden grundlegenden Probleme des BV und darüber hinaus auch vieler LV beschrieben. Sie haben es nicht vor und während der Fusion geschafft die Basis angemessen zu informieren und auf den schwierigen Weg mitzunehmen und sie schaffen es heute immer noch nicht für Akzeptanz zu sorgen. 
Es mag ja durchaus sein, dass sie da im BV eine gute Arbeit machen. Nur kann das niemand beurteilen, da sie diese Arbeit nicht nach außen darstellen. Und solange sie keine vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf die Reihe bekommen und es nicht einmal hinbekommen die eigene Basis angemessen zu informieren und an wichtigen Entscheidungsprozessen angemessen zu beteiligen, wird es wohl weiterhin schwer fallen, diesem BV etwas Gutes abzugewinnen.
Um auf die Eingangsfrage zurück zu kommen... Ja wir brauchen einen BV, der sich für die Interessen der Angler einsetzt und sich dabei intensiv um den Kontakt zu seiner Basis bemüht. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, die sind aber in der Lage ihre Satzung einzuhalten und deren Präsident schickt nicht solch verwirrenden Briefe ala Frau Dr. raus.
> 
> 
> :q


 
Ganz sicher? Und bekommen die auch solche Briefe ala Thomas?





> Und ganz wichtig, die waren sich von Anfang an im Klaren über Ihre Ziele und Aufgaben.
> Und eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft gibt es auch nicht. Auch ohne ADAC darf ich auf Bundesstrassen fahren


 
Die haben sich ja auch nicht aus 2 unterschiedlichen Verbänden zusammenraufen müssen, oder?

Und wirklich von Anfang an klar mit den Zielen? Ursprünglich war das 1903 mal eine Motorradfahrervereinigung, 8 Jahre später erst ein Automobilcub.. Dann weg, 1946 wiedergegründet und gab es da in der Geschichte nicht aus Austrittsaktionen nach dem Motto "ADAC Ade" ? 

Also so sauber ist da auch nicht alles gewesen....|uhoh:


Ist ja aber nicht das Thema hier.

Ich glaube trotzdem an den BV.

Und auch, dass die noch eine Menge tun müssen.


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Also, ich mache da mal einen Vorschlag:
> 
> Der DAFV heisst grundsätzlich jede Kritik von wo auch immer für willkommen und setzt sich aktiv und sichtbar damit auseinander. Anfragen werden beantwortet, Informationen der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung gestellt. Und zwar nicht nur Sonntagsreden, sondern auch die strittigen Fragen. Personenkult hatten wir genug. Funktionäre respektieren Nichtfunktionäre (es gibt zumeist gute Gründe, wenn jemand keiner ist). Und Funktionäre nehmen an Diskussionen mit Nichtfunktionären teil, stellen ihre Sichtweise dar und setzen sich mit denjenigen der anderen auseinander.
> 
> ...



oder so#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das es in einem Bundesverband Ehreamtler sind, die das in ihrer Freizeit nebenbei machen und in ganz Deutschland verstreut wohnen, das wird hier sehr schnell verdrängt.


 
Das Problem sitzt tiefer.

Ich wäre z.B. prinzipiell bereit, Aufgaben in solchen Gremien zu übernehmen. Als Führungskraft in einem Großkonzern behaupte ich mal von mir, auch etwas Plan von Organisation und Projektmanagement zu haben.

Man will aber Leute wie mich in diesen Gremien schlichtweg nicht. Meine Positionen und Ziele sind den DAFV-Altvorderen zuwider. Sich mit PETA anzulegen um C&R auch in Deutschland zu legalisieren, den Belangen von Anglern entgegenzukommen (z.B. Unterstützung beim Kampf gegen Nachangelverbote) etc. 

Die Thematisierung von Wasserkraft und Kormoranen ist ok, aber nicht als Fokusthema eines Anglerverbandes. 

Ich sehe keine Basis für eine Mitarbeit in einem Gremium, das gegen und nicht für die Interessen von Anglern arbeitet.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir deutschen Angler Dinge fordern, die nirgendwo anders Gang und Gäbe sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Es mag ja durchaus sein, dass sie da im BV eine gute Arbeit machen.


Das kann man getrost verneinen!

Da die nachweisbar nicht mal in der Lage sind, schlichte von der Satzung vorgegebene Verfahrensweisen einzuhalten, geschweige denn kompliziertere juristische oder finanzielle Inhalte zu klären, geschweige denn inhaltlich etwas zu bewegen..

Wer nicht mal das Grundhandwerk von Funktionären für die interne Arbeit beherrscht, der kann sich nach aussen nur blamieren und lächerlich machen.

Schade nur, dass darunter dann nicht nur die organisierten Angelfischer leiden, die das alles mehrheitlich so wollten, wählten, wiederwählten (Misstrauensantrag), finanzieren (inkl. kommender Beitragserhöhung) und diesen Haufen genauso weitermachen lassen bis jetzt - sondern dass auch Angler drunter leiden müssen, mit dem Versagen dieses Bundesverbandes und der diesen BV tragenden LV...

*Nach wie vor ist das größte Grundproblem die Fixierung der Verbände auf Verwertung und Hege als EINZGEM sinnvollen Grund zum Angeln - und dass sie vergessen, Angeln als Jahrtausende alte Kultur und Tradition sinnvoller Freizeitgestaltung dem gleichberechtigt zur Seite zu stellen bzw. das zumindest zu postulieren und das zu versuchen..*

Fisch ist einfacher und billiger zu kaufen als zu angeln - *Verwertung als alleiniger Grund (bzw. auch mit Hege) ist also ein Grund, um Angeln abzuschaffen, nicht um das zu fördern!*

Hege ist einfacher und besser von Profis zu machen (Netze etc. bei Verbuttung)  - *Hege als alleiniger Grund (bzw. auch mit Verwertung) ist also ein Grund, um Angeln abzuschaffen, nicht um das zu fördern!*



Ebenso das Beharren der Landesverbände auf ihrer regionalen Macht - möglichst mit wenig Einmischen des BV..

Das führt zu anglerfeindlichen Gesetzgebungen, weil ein schwacher Bundesverband natürlich nicht rechtzeitig einschreiten und verhindern kann, was teilweise die Landesverbände sogar an anglerfeindliches Gesetzgebung unterstützen (Nachtangelverbote, Abknüppelgebote, Schleppangelverbote etc.).

Hier müsste der BV klar darauf dringen, mit den LV ALLE Landesgesetze zu durchforsten und MIT den LV zusammen zu VERSUCHEN; in allen Ländern eine möglichst anglerfreundliche Gesetzgebung hinzubekommen - als Mindeststandard so anglerfreundlich, wie die jeweils bereits in einem Land geltende und existierende  anglerfreundlichste Regelung.

*Einen solchen Bundesverband würde ich mit Freude unterstützen, halte ihn sogar dringend für notwendig.*

Das Trauerspiel VDSF/DAFV und die diese Trümmertruppe tragenden LV entlocken mir dagegen nur [edit by Admin............]


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Problem sitzt tiefer.
> 
> Ich wäre z.B. prinzipiell bereit, Aufgaben in solchen Gremien zu übernehmen. Als Führungskraft in einem Großkonzern behaupte ich mal von mir, auch etwas Plan von Organisation und Projektmanagement zu haben.
> 
> ...



Im Grunde vor Jahrzehnten in Deutschland auch nicht gab und erst mit oder auch ohne Einwirkung  des VDSF eingeführt wurde.

Ohne Einwirkung weil man sich offensichtlich nicht ausreichend gewehrt hat und mit Einwirkung weil manche Sache vom VDSF fossiert wurde (min. dem Anschein nach).


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Merkt denn hier keiner, wie absolut lächerlich der Vergleich zwischen DAFV und ADAC ist?

Nur weil in beiden Vereinen massiver Murks gebaut wird/wurde, kann man doch überhaupt keine Parallelen in den jeweiligen jüngsten Vorkommnissen ziehen.
Das massive Eintreten des DAFV für die reine Verwertungsabsicht (kein Zurücksetzen) und das Wettangelverbot wäre, um es auf den ADAC zu beziehen, vergleichbar, wenn dieser für ein Verbot jeglicher Autofahrten zum Privatvergnügen (also ohne berufliche Veranlassung oder existenzielle Notwendigkeit) und der Absage aller Auto-, Motorrad- und Fahrradrennen auf den deutschen Rennstrecken und öffentlichen Straßen eintreten würde.
Und spätestens da offenbart sich der Unterschied, denn in diesem Fall würde wahrscheinlich ein Medien- und Öffentlichkeitsrummel ohne Gleichen über unser Land hereinbrechen, es würde zu Massenaustritten kommen und der ADAC wäre innerhalb weniger Monate nichts als unrühmliche Geschichte.
Wenn aber ein "Anglerverband" sich aktiv und massiv gegen das Angeln zum reinen Privatvergnügen und gegen jegliche Wettangelveranstaltungen positioniert, dann interessiert das erstens die Öffentlichkeit kaum und zweitens gibt es noch genug Kurzsichtige, die das auch noch gutheißen und mit den abstrusesten und fadenscheinigsten Begründungen argumentativ zu verteidigen versuchen. #q#q#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Zur Zeit diskutieren wir hier ja überwiegend über Dinge die uns durch das AB bekannt geworden sind. Leider gibt es nur wenige bis keine offiziellen Informationen vom DAFV selbst.

Es gibt allerdings für mich immer noch viele Fragen, die leider auch auf Nachfrage nicht beantwortet wurden.

U.a. interessiert mich natürlich, was die LV wirklich über den BV unter Vorsitz von Frau Dr. HK denken.

Mich interessiert wie die internen Ziele und Zeitpläne aussehen. Ist man selbst mit der bisher geleisteten Arbeit zufrieden? Entspricht der Status Quo der Außendarstellung den persönlichen Vorstellungen und wird dieser von den LV so mitgetragen? Möchte man wirklich Veränderungen herbeiführen? Fehlt eventuell der Mut zu richtigen Veränderungen? Gibt es für die nahe Zukunft klar formulierte Ziele und glaubt man diese im Sinne der Angler realisieren zu können? Hat man persönlich wirklich alles für die Angler in D gegeben?

Angesichts einer sich stetig wandelnden Gesellschaft und Umwelt sollte man über die Strukturen im DAFV sicherlich einmal intensiv nachdenken. Wenn man über Jahrzehnte sich seiner Linie treu bleibt, hat man es leider verpasst sich den geänderten Herausforderungen zu stellen. Das Ergebnis sehen wir ja heute.

Ich kann nirgends erkennen, dass man sich wirklich gegen negative Berichtserstattungen gegen das Angeln und oder gegen immer stärker werdende Umwelt-/ Naturschutzverbände wehrt! Leider verpasst man es auch, mit anderen Gruppen/ Verbänden gemeinsame Ziele zu definieren und gemeinschaftlich für eine Sache zu kämpfen. Insbesondere bei knapper Kasse kann man durch Synergien häufig viel mehr erreichen und durch gezielte Koordination Gelder effizienter einsetzen.

Auch vermisse ich eine moderne betriebswirtschaftliche Ausrichtung des DAFV. Bei der finanziellen Größenordnung wäre es sicherlich zeitgemäß sich an einem modernen Management zu orientieren und zumindest ein Controlling und Marketing einzuführen und hierfür Verantwortliche zu bestimmen. Damit meine ich nicht die für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständige Präsidentin oder einen der die Bücher führt...Damit wäre jedes mittelständische Unternehmen- ja vermutlich jeder Handwerksbetrieb - innerhalb kürzester Zeit von der Bildfläche verschwunden. 

Interne Konflikte und persönliche Eitelkeiten müssen hinten anstehen. Es geht nur um die deutschen Angler und die Darstellung in der Öffentlichkeit. Hierfür erhält der DAFV die Gelder aus den vereinen.

Denn bei all diesen Dingen darf man eines nicht vergessen. Bei meinem regionalen Sportverband/ Angelverein kann ich austreten und meine Gelder auf meinem Konto lassen. Beim DAFV geht das nicht. Hier muss ich zahlen, auch wenn ich mit der Arbeit nicht zufrieden bin- oder ich muss aus meinem Verein austreten. Für viele leider die einzige Möglichkeit in der Heimatnähe zu angeln. Alleine aus diesem Grund der "Zwangsabgabe" dürfen die organisierten Angler ja wohl eine vorzeigbare Arbeit auf Ebene des Bundesverbandes erwarten, oder? Alle dort tätigen Damen und Herren sind in der Pflicht, kommen dieser aber in meinen Augen seit Jahren nicht nach. Welcher Verein in D ist denn aktuell über die Arbeit des DAFV informiert? Welcher Verein kennt die Ziele für 2014?

Sollte man bereit sein den BV den Herausforderungen des Jahres 2014 und entsprechend dem Wandel der Gesellschaft anzupassen und zukünftig für die Angler einzutreten, wäre ein BV sicherlich hilfreich für das Angeln in D.


----------



## pro-release (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Was mir immer wieder auffällt, ist wie wenig hier wissen was Lobbyarbeit ist. Das zeigt mir auch das Beispiel mit dem Handwerksbetrieb. 

Nehmen wir einfach mal die zwei Beispiele Kormoran und Wasserkraft. 
Unter Schröder extrem subventioniert und als heilsbringende Energiegewinnung verkauft. Und heute? Extrem hohe Auflagen, die Zuschüsse sind an die Umwelt/Tierverträglichkeit geknöpft. Und das ist auch zum großen Teil dem VDSF zu verdanken. Er hat immer wieder über Jahre die Politik auf diese Misstände hingewiesen. Und ja, dafür war auch die Grüne Woche gut. Kontakte sind für Lobbyarbeit das A und O, deshalb auch die Wahl von Frau Dr. Dem VDSF ist zu verdanken das jedem Politiker die Problematik der Wasserkraft und die Flurschäden des Kormorans zumindest nicht mehr unbekannt sind. Das ist der erste Schritt. Hier eine Sensibilisierung und anschließend Änderungen zu bewirken ziehen sich über Jahre wenn nicht sogar Jahrzehnte hin. Mit Geld gar nicht aufzuwiegen, schon gar nicht  zu vergleichen mit einem Handwerksbetrieb.

Die Aufgaben sind doch klar verteilt weil von den Landesverbänden so gewollt. Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, demnach die Landesverbände zuständig, da lassen sie sich auch nicht ins Handwerk pfuschen. Sprachrohr für die nächste Instanz ist der Bundesverband und dieser wird nicht beauftragt sich mit Dingen zu beschäftigen die in den Aufgabenbereich eines Landesverbandes fallen.

Größtes Problem derzeit ist die innere Zerrissenheit des Dachverbandes, das ist weit entfernt vom "Mit einer Stimme sprechen". Das bleibt natürlich auch Anderen, uns nicht wohlgesonnenen Verbänden nicht verborgen.

@Ralle:

Vielleicht weiß man um deine Intention und hat sich geschworen auf jegliche Kommunikation mit dem Anglerboard zu verzichten. Der Bundesverband kann nur verlieren. Antwortet er, wird das Schreiben hier zerrissen, antwortet er nicht ist es die Kommunikationsverweigerung auf die man schimpfen kann.

@ Thomas:

Alle VDSF Mitglieder als Rollatorfahrer zu bezeichnen, zeigt wessen Geistes Kind du bist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



pro-release schrieb:


> Nehmen wir einfach mal die zwei Beispiele Kormoran und Wasserkraft.
> Unter Schröder extrem subventioniert und als heilsbringende Energiegewinnung verkauft. Und heute? Extrem hohe Auflagen, die Zuschüsse sind an die Umwelt/Tierverträglichkeit geknöpft. Und das ist auch zum großen Teil dem VDSF zu verdanken.


 
Das sind Geschichten aus dem Bereich Mythen und Legenden.

Nenne mir ein einziges Wasserkraftwerk, welches zurückgebaut wurde. Gibt es nicht. Lese mal im Koalitionsvertrag nach. Keine Änderungen geplant. Wird sonst nämlich nix mit einem geplanten EE-Anteil von 45% in den kommenden Jahren.
Es kommen keine neuen Kraftwerke mehr dazu, weil niemand die Umweltauflagen erfüllen will. So what. Die Flüsse sind bereits verbaut. |wavey:

Und bzgl. Kormoran: Da kam/kommt der Druck von den Berufs- und Nebenserwerbsfischern, nicht von irgendwelchen Anglerverbänden. Und die werden von der Politik sehr aufmerksam gehört. Ich war auf einigen Versammlungen mit Lokalpolitikern zu diesem Thema. Die Angler sind bei diesem Thema Trittbrettfahrer, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das sind Geschichten aus dem Bereich Mythen und Legenden.
> 
> Nenne mir ein einziges Wasserkraftwerk, welches zurückgebaut wurde. Gibt es nicht. Lese mal im Koalitionsvertrag nach. Keine Änderungen geplant. Wird sonst nämlich nix mit einem geplanten EE-Anteil von 45% in den kommenden Jahren.
> Es kommen keine neuen Kraftwerke mehr dazu, weil niemand die Umweltauflagen erfüllen will. So what. Die Flüsse sind bereits verbaut. |wavey:
> ...



Da ist viel Wahres dran. Bei uns in Brandenburg arbeiten die Fischer außerordentlich laut und erfolgreich für ein Kormoranmanagement. Vom LAVB ist da nur wenig zu hören. Warum auch? Der Fischer ist unmittelbar und wirtschaftlich davon betroffen. Wir Angler werden nicht verhungern, wenn es ein paar Aale weniger gibt.
Der LAVB kümmert sich da eher zu Recht um das Gewässerpaket des Bundes und das Hand in Hand mit den Fischern und Gemeinden.
Zudem handelt es sich beim Kormoranmanagement um Landesrecht. Was kann da der BV tun, was der LV nicht direkt im Land umsetzen könnte, wenn er denn den Willen dazu hätte?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Naturschutz ist auch Landesrecht.

Lobbyarbeit ist natürlich schwer zu bewerten.

Viele andere Verbände sind aber min. in dem Bereich transparenter.

Und als Anglerverband gehört es sicherlich nicht zum guten Ton die PETA zu ignorieren.
Ein bisschen mehr verbale Unterstützung oder auch Rechtsbeistand für die Angler würde sicherlich auch die Anerkennung/Akzeptanz an der Basis fördern.


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das sind Geschichten aus dem Bereich Mythen und Legenden.
> 
> Nenne mir ein einziges Wasserkraftwerk, welches zurückgebaut wurde. Gibt es nicht. Lese mal im Koalitionsvertrag nach. Keine Änderungen geplant. Wird sonst nämlich nix mit einem geplanten EE-Anteil von 45% in den kommenden Jahren.
> Es kommen keine neuen Kraftwerke mehr dazu, weil niemand die Umweltauflagen erfüllen will. So what. Die Flüsse sind bereits verbaut. |wavey:
> ...


 
Na, na, ganz so ist das nicht, nicht zurückgebaut, aber eine ganze Reihe von wasserwirtschaftlichen Anlagen wurden gar nicht erst gebaut oder durften zumindest vorläufig nicht in Betrieb gehen, weil sie die Planfeststellung nicht bestanden oder die Auflagen daraus nicht erfüllt wurden. DAS war aber kein Verdienst des BV, des DAV oder des VDSF, das war ab und an mal Sache eines LV, etwas häufiger Verdienst ansässiger Vereine und IG`s, in der Mehrzahl aber Verdienst einer der ach so gescholtenen Naturschutzverbände!
Von daher sollte es auch nicht Ziel eines BV sein, den Tierschutz- und Naturschutzverbänden ein absolutes Kontra zu bieten, sondern eher von beiden Seiten Aufklärung zu betreiben, eben zu zeigen, daß Angeln *auch* Hege und Pflege der Natur, teilweise sogar Renaturierung bedeutet, dieses aber eine Nutzung weder ausschließt noch diese Nutzung einen Raubbau an der Natur bedeutet. Dazu müssen auch Kompromisse geschlossen werden, auch klar. Aber nicht rigorose Verbote! Da sind ganz andere Dinge naheliegender und erforderlicher: Erlauben C&R, bessere Ausbildung von Junganglern, besseres und einheitliches Management von Besatzmaßnahmen, Mindestmaße bei der Entnahme z.B. (genauso wie Höchstmaße!!!, siehe: http://www.maz-online.de/Nachrichte...n-kapitaler-Fische-vorteilhaft-fuer-Bestaende ) 
Und das das geht, zeigt ja die jüngst erfolgte Stellungnahme von Greenpeace zum Angeln ( KEIN VERDIENST DES BV!!! ;-) )


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> U.a. interessiert mich natürlich, was die LV wirklich über den BV unter Vorsitz von Frau Dr. HK denken.



Vielleicht das: ...(klick)


----------



## hecht131244 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

So manch einer hat scheinbar doch was bei der Diskussion gestern und heute gelernt. Die Beiträge werden nüchterner und nachdenklicher.
@Naturliebhaber und zulatzt @Leopard-Afrika haben doch ganz vernünftige Ansätze.
Nur bei mit den meisten posts fällt mir auf, dass er ein absoluter Hardliner ist, nichts dazu gelernt hat und nicht dazu lernen will und lediglich die alten DAV-Phrasen oder die der Wettfischer drischt - wobei ich nichts gegen Wettbewerbe habe.
Wenn man soviel postet und dabei NICHTS erreicht hat als lediglich ein paar unwissende, an alten, ausgefranzten Zöpfen drehende "Angler" um sich scharen kann, dann sollte man es lieber lassen als dauernd seine dümmlichen Hasstiraden hier zu verschleudern!
Es ist doch mehr als lachhaft zwischen Anglern und Fischern zu unterscheiden. Allein daran sieht man wie er denkt und Argumentiert.
Völlig falsch und daher für die gesamte Sache sinnlos!
WInfried


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Welcome back und mea culpa...

Ja, ich unterscheide zwischen Anglern und Fischern...

Weiterhin..

Und denke weiterhin, dass der VDSF/DAFV mit der kompetenten Nichtanglerin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihrem Präsidium aus überalterten VDFSlern und ein paar Alibi-DAVlern, bewiesen hat, weder eine (Kon)Fusion rechtssicher hinzukriegen, noch der Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit entgegenwirken, noch die Finanzen in Ordnung zu haben, noch eine angelpolitische Zielrichtung zu haben, noch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu können (weder finanziell noch kompetenzmäßig), noch eine Ahnung von den grundlegenden Problemen für Angler und das Angeln zu haben, noch wenigstens nur intern satzungsgemäß arbeiten zu können, etc., etc....

Und ich prophezeie nochmal, dass dieser Verband so weder finanziell, juristisch noch inhaltlich lange überleben wird, wenn nicht umgehend eine komplette Neuaufstellung erfolgt..


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@ Winfried


Dann hau dochmal raus, was ihr erreicht habt (ka in welchem LV du tätig bist, oder gar direkt im BV).... ich lese von dir immer nur. Die Masse ist unwissend ... 


Ist euer einziges Ziel Wasserkraftwerke und ein Kormoranmanagement? 
Versteht ihr nicht, dass der gemeine deutsche Angler die Befürchtung hat, dass sobald der Naturschutz etc. manifestiert und Erfolge auf dem Gebiet enstanden sind. Später ein Grund sucht und gefunden wird um die Angler, die dabei finanziell (Beiträge) geholfen haben wie Bauern zu opfern?


Fängt doch schon jetzt bei diversen Gewässern an. Angler haben Artenschonzeiten etc. und der ansässige Berufsfischer legt seine Netze aus - welche nicht zw. einem geschonten Hecht oder einer ungeschonten Brasse unterscheiden....


Und ja ich unterscheide auch klar zwischen Fischern und Anglern. Genau so zw. Autofahrern wie du und ich und Berufsrennfahrern alla Vettel und co.


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> ...
> ...und lediglich die alten DAV-Phrasen ...drischt...



Könntest Du das bitte genauer erklären. Wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn man als Ex-DAV-Mitglied von Dir da genauere Informationen bekommt, was sich für uns als Ex-DAV ändern soll, bzw. was an alten "DAV-Phrasen" wir besser begraben sollten. 
Was Thomas9904 dazu beitragen würde kenne ich zur Genüge und würden ihn daher bitten einfach mal die Finger still zu halten. Mich interessiert da eher die Meinung von @hecht zu diesem Thema und wie er gedenkt, den alten DAV und seine dort gewachsenen Philosophien im neuen Verband zu integrieren. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> und wie er gedenkt, den alten DAV und seine gewachsenen Philosophien im neuen Verband zu integrieren.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


Da fiel mir grade zwar fast das Gebiss raus vor Lachen (bzw. Zähne, sind noch echte) - aber ich werd mal die Füße stillhalten wie gewünscht..

Und welcome in der Realität....
:q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Interessant ist doch aber auch, dass der DAV lange mit den DAV Phrasen leben konnte.
Ich behaupte mal sogar ein Hoffnungsschimmer für viele Angler im VDSF war.

Und offensichtlich den VDSF ein wenig ärgern konnte.
Hinweis: BFM


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Jetzt gebt ihm doch bitte mal die Zeit zu antworten. Er stellt sich hier der Diskussion, dann sollte man ihm auch die Möglichkeit geben hier seine Sichtweise darzustellen. 
Ich denke das wäre für viele Angler aus den alten DAV-Ländern von größerem Interesse.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

oh, oh, wenn der hecht meine ansätze für "vernünftig" hält, dann läuft irgendwas in meiner schreibweise falsch oder ich begreife da was nicht: wenn doch ansätze wie meine so "vernünftig" sind, warum werden diese denn von deinem geliebten bv nicht mal im ansatz verfolgt? oder wird das nur nicht bekannt gegeben? streng geheim? (übrigens kenne ich mind. 5 organisierte angler aus 4 versch. bundesländern, denen wurde ca. 2- 3 wochen danach noch nicht mal mitgeteilt, daß es doch zu einer fusion gekommen war! ;-) )
warum hält es der bv nicht für notwendig, sich mit den natur- und tierschutzverbänden auseinanderzusetzen, aufklärung zu betreiben? warum schafft es der bv nicht, klar in der öffentlichkeit stellung FÜR das angeln zu beziehen? warum schafft es der bv nicht, ein programm zu erarbeiten, daß den angeschlossenen lv klar die richtung FÜR das angeln und GEGEN sanktionen und verbote vorgibt? warum schafft es der bv nicht mal, das know how seiner lv zusammenzufassen, zu sortieren, zu werten, zu verteilen? warum schafft es der bv, bzw. seine führung nicht, grundsätzliche, satzungsgemäße arbeiten ordentlich und termingerecht auszuführen? 
insofern verbitte ich es mir *NOCH* , meine ( und nicht nur meine) ansätze im zusammenhang mit DIESEM bv ( bzw. dessen führung ) als "vernünftig" zu bezeichnen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

you made my day ...
:q:q:q

Wer in den VDSF eintritt, wird eben mit VDSF/DAFV bestraft....

Folgerichtig...


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> J
> Ich denke das wäre für viele Angler aus den alten DAV-Ländern von größerem Interesse.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Da bin ich auch gespannt was im Wortes Sinne "DAV-Phrasen" sind.


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> oh, oh, wenn der hecht meine ansätze für "vernünftig" hält, dann läuft irgendwas in meiner schreibweise falsch oder ich begreife da was nicht: wenn doch ansätze wie meine so "vernünftig" sind, warum werden diese denn von deinem geliebten bv nicht mal im ansatz verfolgt? oder wird das nur nicht bekannt gegeben? streng geheim? (übrigens kenne ich mind. 5 organisierte angler aus 4 versch. bundesländern, denen wurde ca. 2- 3 wochen danach noch nicht mal mitgeteilt, daß es doch zu einer fusion gekommen war! ;-) )
> warum hält es der bv nicht für notwendig, sich mit den natur- und tierschutzverbänden auseinanderzusetzen, aufklärung zu betreiben? warum schafft es der bv nicht, klar in der öffentlichkeit stellung FÜR das angeln zu beziehen? warum schafft es der bv nicht, ein programm zu erarbeiten, daß den angeschlossenen lv klar die richtung FÜR das angeln und GEGEN sanktionen und verbote vorgibt? warum schafft es der bv nicht mal, das know how seiner lv zusammenzufassen, zu sortieren, zu werten, zu verteilen? warum schafft es der bv, bzw. seine führung nicht, grundsätzliche, satzungsgemäße arbeiten ordentlich und termingerecht auszuführen?
> insofern verbitte ich es mir *NOCH* , meine ( und nicht nur meine) ansätze im zusammenhang mit DIESEM bv ( bzw. dessen führung ) als "vernünftig" zu bezeichnen!


 

Moin

Erinnerst Du dich an deine Zugfahrt am tag wo die Sitzung zur ""Fusion"" abgehalten wurde,wo so ein netter Herr neben dir telefonierte???

Die Geister die ich rief!


|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

genau daran hab ich thomas vor 5 min in einer pn erinnert! ;-)


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> genau daran hab ich thomas vor 5 min in einer pn erinnert! ;-)


 

Mir viel das schon gestern ein,aber will ja hier net mehr so dolle usw.aber so wird es wohl kommen,leider.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Immer diese Insidergespräche, raus mit der Sprache.  
Wer wird gehängt?  
Wird der Angler jetzt in Naturschützer oder evtl. sogar in Tierschützer umbenannt?

Muss ich mir jetzt ein Aquarium anschaffen um zu angeln?


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

nix insider, alles öffentlich im ab gewesen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3762976&postcount=7 ;-)


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch gespannt was im Wortes Sinne "DAV-Phrasen" sind.


 
dann warten hier schon mal mindestens 3#h

will mal nicht hoffen, dass der Herr Hecht auf dem Trockenen sitzt:m

Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> ...und lediglich die alten DAV-Phrasen ...drischt...



Da es ein gewisses Interesse an einer Antwort von @hecht131244 gibt und er gerade online ist, hole ich die Frage an ihn einfach noch mal hoch:



Tomasz schrieb:


> Könntest Du das bitte genauer erklären. Wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn man als Ex-DAV-Mitglied von Dir da genauere Informationen bekommt, was sich für uns als Ex-DAV ändern soll, bzw. was an alten "DAV-Phrasen" wir besser begraben sollten.
> Was Thomas9904 dazu beitragen würde kenne ich zur Genüge und würden ihn daher bitten einfach mal die Finger still zu halten. Mich interessiert da eher die Meinung von @hecht zu diesem Thema und wie er gedenkt, den alten DAV und seine dort gewachsenen Philosophien im neuen Verband zu integrieren...



Kann ja sein, dass man das sonst überliest.

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: schade, da ist er wieder offline. Na warten wir es mal ab. Ich bin jedenfalls in diesem Punkt an einer sachlichen Diskussion durchaus interessiert.


----------



## hecht131244 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Bevor wir hier weiter machen sollten wir mal definieren, was denn der Unterschied zwischen "Angler" und "Fischer" ist?

Ich verstehe mich sowohl als Angler als auch als Fischer.
Für mich beinhaltet die Fischerei deshalb auch alles, was a) mit unserem Hobby und b) mit dem gesamten Umfeld Fische, Invertebratenfauna, Mollusken, Ampibien, der wichtigen emersen und submersen Wasserflora, des Wassers und seiner Chemie, der Morphologie, der Ufer und Auen - also dem gesamten Naturraum im und am Wasser zusammenhängt!
Einige hier im Forum disqualifizieren sich leider selbst, da sie sich strikt als "Angler" bezeichnen - und was so bisher da aus dem Geschreibsel herrausgelesen habe - und sich damit unter der Bezeichnung Angler nur auf die Stufe "Fische fangen aus Spass" oder so ähnlich stellen!
Man kann das zwar so machen oder sehen, denn es ist ja auch jedem frei gestellt!
Aber: Unser gemeinsames Hobby wird von bestimmten Gruppierungen in unserer Gesellschaft - allesamt Gegner unseres Hobbies - ständig aus allen möglich Gründen angegriffen. Ich denke nur an PETA, die Hardliner des Tierschutzes, den grünen Zeitgenossen, Veganern, Tierschützern aus der Kuscheltierfraktion und Gutmenschen, aber auch Ideologen aus den Vogelschutzvereinen aus BUND etc.! Was wollen die "Angler" (siehe Def. oben) dieses geschult auftretenden Gegnern argumentativ entgegenhalten außer hohlen Phrasen? Ich trete diesen z.B. seit 32 Jahren im Naturschutzbeirat als Kreisnaturschutzbeauftragter entgegen - nicht militant und habe denen in monatlichen Sitzungen gezeigt, dass unsere Arbeit (Angler/Fischer) an den Gewässern nicht nur kompetent sondern insgesamt für die Natur segensreich war und ist! Ich könnte ein Buch darüber schreiben! Hier im Kreis und weit darüber hinaus weiß man die Arbeit der Angler zu schätzen und wir /Fischereivereine/Interessengemeinschaft haben alle Auszeichnungen erhalten, die man nur für diese anerkannte Arbeit erhalten konnte!
Ich verstehe diese aufopferungsvolle Arbeit als Basisarbeit zur nachhaltigen Sicherung unseres gemeinsamen Hobbies in der ZUkunft!
Zum DAV: Ich habe leider zu wenig Erfahrung mit dem DAV! Ich weiß nur, dass er völlig anders strukturiert war und in der von kommunistisch-stalinistischen Hardlinern gepägten Dikdatur ohne jegliche Meinungsfreiheit man nach allen Regeln der Kunst angeln konnte und sogar in fast jedem Gewässer der ehemaligen DDR (gottlob sind wie die los!).
Im Westen war das schon immer so, wie es die Neuzugänge aus Ostdeutschland heute hier erleben. Ich will damit sagen, dass es in den 2 Staaten grundlegend anders war. Und nun haben wir den Gesamtstaat Bundesrepublik Deutschland und was die spezielle Gesetzgebung für die Fischerei betrifft, gelten halt die Gesetze des Westens hier weiter.
Und viele DAV Privilegien aus DDR-Zeit sind damit verloren gegangen. 
Hier gbit es Gerichtsurteile zum Setzkescher, zum lebenden Köderfisch, den "vernünftigen Grund", das richtige Töten von Fischen (Abstechen durch Herzstich nach Betäubung, Wettfischen (Angeln aus Spass am Fische fangen; fehlen des vernünftigen Grundes... u.v.a.m.). UNd warum gibt es die: Weil irgendwelche Zeitgenossen "Angler" oder auch "Fischer" wenn diesen Unterschied machen will, angezeigt wurden von sog. Tierschützern o.ä.) und Gerichts halt solche Urteile gefällt hatten. Was kann hier ein Verband dagegen tun? Er ist einfach machtlos! Wenn vernünftige Menschen allerdings über die Situation nachdenken, so kommt man doch auch als gebildeter Mensch dahinter, dass man halt entsprechend der vorh. Gesetzeslage nicht machen kann was einem  beliebt oder habe ich Unrecht? Auch Hardliner müssten das Einsehen!
Wir leben nun mal in einer modernen Gesellschaft und haben mit unserem Hobby eine Nische, die es uns im Rahmen der geltenden Gesetze erlaubt, in dieser Nische unserem Hobby nach den gesetzlichen und oft nach durch Vereine oder Verpächter eingeengten Regel der Fischerei nachzugehen. 
Also Fazit: Wir sind "streng" reglementiert!
Was machen die Verbände:
Der Bundesverband ist der Ansprechpartner der Fischerei auf Bundesebene und die LV auf Landesebene. Wenn es die nicht gibt, so machen die Gesetzgeber und nachfolgenden Behörden was sie wollen. Ist ein Verband da, so wird dieser gefragt. Ob Kompetenz im Verband da ist, ist eine andere Frage - In der Regel ist sie da aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen.
Alles gesagte gilt auch für die europäische Gesetzgebung.
Ich selbst arbeite völlig frei (bin zwar in einem Landesverband für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständig), die sehr unbefriedigend ist, da die Medien nicht gerne über die Fischerei/Angeln berichten. Ein äußerst mühsames Geschäft. Allerdings erreiche ich seit 32 als Vorsitzender einer großen IG viel mehr, da hier nicht das Angeln im Vordergrund steht, sondern die allgemeinen Interessen an einem Fließgewässer! Das ist viel einfacher, da die Fischerei nur ein teilaspekt im Gesamtkanon des Gewässers und dessen Umfeld ist!
Also erst einmal genug - und ich bin nicht der Feind der Angler und Fischer sondern Einer derer die Tag und Nacht sich für die Erhaltung der aquatischen Lebensräume, der Gesamtbiozönosen mit vollem Elan und aller Kraft einsetzen!
Das wir auch honoriert: Ich habe *alle Auszeichnungen*, die man in Bund oder Land oder Kreis in Deutschland bekommen kann!   
Deshalb will ich weder Besserwisser noch ein Angeber oder Hardliner sein, sondern einer von Euch, der sich sein Leben lang müht, dass es unseren Gewässern in jeder möglichen Hinsicht wieder gut geht! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Danke an Euch  für die Mühe, dieses alles zu lesen!
Gruß
Winfried


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Als Verband machtlos? Wenn man natürlich schon so da ran geht, dann sollte man es sein lassen! Oftmals fehlte nicht nur das Bemühen, eine wirkliche Diskussion/ Untersuchung in Gang zu bringen, nein, es gab offene Unterstützung ( oder auch bewußtes Nichtstun ) durch LV und BV bei Anti- Angel- Sanktionen!
Und deine Nichtkenntnis des DAV bzw. des gesamten Angelsystems in der DDR disqualifiziert dich regelrecht vom Gebrauch solcher Phrasenbegriffe!!! Fachlich wie auch menschlich unterste Schublade! #q#d

Und noch eines: Viele, viele Angler sprechen DIESEM BV ( bzw. dessen Führung) den Anspruch als angeblicher  Ansprechpartner ab!!!


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ist ja schön wenn Du Hecht... Dich als Fischer betrachtest.
Ich wette, 99% der Angler tun dies nicht.
Als Fischer habe ich gänzlich andere Rechte als der Angler.
Aber jutt, jedem selbst überlassen. 
Andere meinen auch sie wären Gott.

Wenn ein BV aber keinen Einfluss auf die Gesetzgebung hat, wofür wird dieser dann (als anerkannter Naturschutzverband) benötigt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Angler und Fischer sind ja bekannte Begriffe und jeder steht für sich- aber Angelfischer???? Man mag für diese Wortschöpfung nur mal die Sucherergebnisse bei Google vergleichen. Angler = knapp 7.000.000  Angelfischer = 21.000 ! Da ist man wohl an der Masse vorbei geschlittert.... Jetzt kann man die VDSF Treffer abziehen und kommt auf keine 1000 mehr. Ich bleibe Angler und wünsche mir einen BV für Angler.

 Lieber Hecht, 

 Auszeichnungen aus der Vergangenheit mögen für Dich einen Wert X haben- für uns Angler in der Gegenwart und für unsere Zukunft sind diese nichts wert! Nur weil ich früher Ehrenurkunden bei den Bundesjugendspielen gewonnen habe, werde ich morgen keinen Marathon schaffen. Verstehste wa?


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> Und viele DAV Privilegien aus DDR-Zeit sind damit verloren gegangen.
> Hier gbit es Gerichtsurteile zum Setzkescher, zum lebenden Köderfisch, den "vernünftigen Grund", das richtige Töten von Fischen (Abstechen durch Herzstich nach Betäubung, Wettfischen (Angeln aus Spass am Fische fangen; fehlen des vernünftigen Grundes... u.v.a.m.). UNd warum gibt es die: Weil irgendwelche Zeitgenossen "Angler" oder auch "Fischer" wenn diesen Unterschied machen will, angezeigt wurden von sog. Tierschützern o.ä.) und Gerichts halt solche Urteile gefällt hatten. Was kann hier ein Verband dagegen tun? Er ist einfach machtlos!
> ...



Hallo Winfried,
da gratuliere ich Dir zu all Deinen Auszeichnungen. 
Du hast viel und umfassend geschrieben. Ich habe den Einfachhalthalber nur ein Teil zitiert. Dies bitte ohne Wertung betrachten und ja ich habe alles gelesen.

Im Sinne der Diskussion möchte ich aber gerne zum Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und DAV folgendes anmerken.

Mag sein, dass die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Deinem LV durch die Medien nicht genug gewürdigt wird. Die Außendarstellung des Angelns und der Erfolge eines Verbandes im Speziellen sind aber nur eine Seite der Medaille. Sicher ist diese nicht unwichtig, aber mindestens genauso wichtig ist doch die von @Brotfisch u.a. geforderte innerverbandliche Weitergabe an Informationen oder sehe ich das falsch. Da gibt es doch im Zeitalter des Internets genug Wege und Möglichkeiten über anstehende Aufgaben und Erfolge aber auch über verbandsinterne Probleme die Mitglieder an der Basis zu informieren. Wie läuft denn das in Deinem Landesverband? Wie habt ihr z.B. Eure Mitglieder über den Fusionsprozess informiert? Wurde da offen und ehrlich auf die Probleme der 12-Kommision hingwiesen? So eine gewaltige Fusion geht doch nicht reibungslos über die Bühne. Wurde da offen und ehrlich diskutiert und habt ihr dazu die Basis mit auf den Weg genommen? Wurden auch Probleme wie die Finanzlage angesprochen? Oder war die Fusion aus Eurer Sicht reibungslos abgelaufen, so dass es nur der Erfolgsmeldungen bedarf?

Zum Thema DAV möchte ich folgendes anmerken. Es ist an dieser Stelle mehr als 20 Jahre nach der Wende müßig über das Angeln in der DDR zu sprechen. Aber wenn Du Dich ein wenig mit der Philosophie des DAV nach der Wende beschäftigst hast, wirst Du sicher feststellen, dass der DAV offen für die Interessen der Angler eingetreten ist. Das auch angesichts Deiner Frage, was ein Verband bei Themen wie dem Setzkescher, C & R, Wettfischen usw. für seine Mitglieder denn tun könne. Er kann offen für seine Mitglieder streiten, so wie es der DAV-BV getan hat und es die LV heute oftmals immer noch tun. Es gibt bei uns in Brandenburg sowohl den Setzkescher, als auch die Möglichkeit Fische zurück zu setzen. Es gibt Wettkämpfe ja sogar Weltmeisterschaften mit Schirmherrenschaft von Politikern. Es gibt uneingeschränktes Nachtangeln usw. Und ja es gab und gibt immer wieder Bestrebungen diese Möglichkeiten einzuschränken u.a. durch die von Dir angesprochenen Gerichtsurteile. Was tat der DAV in solchen Fällen. Er hat den betroffenen Anglern einen kostenlosen aber fachlich fundierten Rechtsbeistand an die Seite gestellt und die Verfahren zu Gunsten der Angler gewonnen. Er hat Wissenschaftler wie Prof. Arlinghaus gefördert und an seinen Forschungsergebnissen zu Gunsten der Angler profitiert. In Brandenburg gibt es seit Jahren den prüfungslosen Friedfischschein. Darüber hinaus können Kinder hier ohne großen bürokratischen Aufwand angeln und so an unser Hobby herangeführt werden. Es gäbe noch vieles weiteres zu berichten, was der DAV erfolgreich praktiziert und für seine Mitglieder getan hat. Trotz oder wegen der bestehenden Gesetzeslage. Und daran sollte ich auch zukünftig nichts ändern. Also warum den Kopf in den Sand stecken und sich mit den Verhältnissen in den BL abfinden, wo es diese Möglicheiten nicht gibt. Warum nicht offen dafür Kämpfen und von den Erfahrungen des DAV lernen, statt sich abzufinden.
Nichts von der Freizügigkeiten in den ehemaligen DAV-Lndern ist gesetzteswiedrig. Und ich verlange von den LV und auch vom BV ein klares Bekenntnis dazu, dass sie weiterhin für ein freizügiges Angeln streiten und einstehen. Bei Dir klingt es ein wenig danach, dass den Verbänden da wegen der Natur- Tierschutzverbände und irgendwelchen Gerichtsurteilen die Hände gebunden seien. Dem ist nicht so, denn wie beschrieben hat sich der DAV bis zum letzten Jahr nicht in einem rechtsfreien Raum bewegt. 
Würdets Du denn an den Dir vielleicht nicht bekannten Erfolgen des DAV anknüpfen wollen und auch Dein LV und den BV in diese Richtung lenken wollen oder hältst Du sie für nicht vereinbar mit den Regelungen des DAFV.
Dass es in beiden Bundesverbänden sowohl unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen für uns Angler oder Fischer gab ist bekannt, sollte aber nicht so das große Problem sein. Dass es auch unterschiedliche Philosophien gab sollte auch bekannt sein. Aber da ist es wohl an der Zeit diese zu Gunsten der Angler zusammen zu führen. Also wie sollte das geschehen? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mathei (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



lipan schrieb:


> Hallo Tollhorn,
> 
> der Neuanfang wurde verpasst. Aber nun beschieden. Damit müssen die Angler leben. *Für den Gewässefonds in den "neuen" Bundesländern hat das schon mal nen entscheidenden Vorteil gebracht*. Mal sehen, was sich da noch entwickeltt, nur nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken.
> 
> LG, Lipan



klär mich mal bitte auf.


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



mathei schrieb:


> klär mich mal bitte auf.



Stimmt, dass würde mich auch interessieren. Was hat die Fusion und der neue BV hier konkret für den Gewässerfond, der zwischen LV ausgehandelt und Ende letzten Jahres von einigen dieser Verbände schriftlich untermauert wurde, gebracht? Bedeutet das konkret, dass man auf Bundesebene die Freizügigkeit in den neuen Bundeländern ausdrücklich begrüßt.
Gibt es denn gar Bestrebungen des DAFV diesen bundesweit auszuweiten oder doch zumindest aktiv zu unterstützen? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ich soll mich ja laut Tomasz erst mal raushalten - aber das würde mich auch interessieren, welche Verbesserung da der BV gebracht haben soll?

Vielleicht weil die Pool-LV aus Angst vor dem BV jetzt schnell nochmal Kooperationen vereinbart hatten??


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich soll mich ja laut Tomasz erst mal raushalten...



Danke für Dein Verständnis#6. 
Mir geht es hier um konkrete Fragen und Antworten abseits jeder Polemik. Vielleicht kommen ja sogar konkrete Ergebnisse dabei raus. Und ja ich weis, was Du jetzt darauf schreiben würdest. 
Sollte die Diskussion ermüden, kannst Du ja gerne wieder loswettern.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## snofla (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Bevor wir hier weiter machen sollten wir mal definieren, was denn der Unterschied zwischen "Angler" und "Fischer" ist?
> 
> Ich verstehe mich sowohl als Angler als auch als Fischer.
> Für mich beinhaltet die Fischerei deshalb auch alles, was a) mit unserem Hobby und b) mit dem gesamten Umfeld Fische, Invertebratenfauna, Mollusken, Ampibien, der wichtigen emersen und submersen Wasserflora, des Wassers und seiner Chemie, der Morphologie, der Ufer und Auen - also dem gesamten Naturraum im und am Wasser zusammenhängt!
> ...



Habs mal ne bissel gekürzt

und jetzt sag mir nicht das du "alle" massigen Fische so behandelt hast................|evil:

Die anderen Angler hatten vielleicht die Eier in der Hose um ihr TUN so nach aussen darstellen zu können oder auch zu wollen...........die Eier fehlen in der jetzigen BV Ebene komplett, ich denke mal das sind schon Schlepphoden geworden, weil sonst würde man sich vor die Angler stellen und nicht dahinter und die Angler in den Arsch treten...das ist das was nicht hätte passieren dürfen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Deutlich wird aus der Diskussion so oder so, dass der Traum vom einigen Anglerland weit, weit weg ist.....

Ob wegen Angler und Fischer, wegen VDSF oder DAV, ob wegen Übernahme oder Übertritt.....

Und das, weil von Anfang an bei der (Kon)Fusion - von den ersten Verhandlungen an - die organisierten Angelfischer, die das alles ja bezahlen, in keiner Weise eingebunden, mitgenommen oder auch nur richtig und vollumfänglich informiert wurden.

Und auch seit der vollzogenen Fusion wurden ja nur Nebelkerzen geworfen - bis heute weiss doch kein Angler und auch kein organisierter Angelfischer wirklich, was "die da oben" wollen, in welche Richtung das gehen soll, wie das finanziert werden soll..

Dass man zudem mitkriegen muss, dass das Präsidium nicht mal in der Lage ist, satzungsgemäß zu arbeiten, macht das sicher alles nicht besser..

Da bekannterweise der Fisch vom Kopf stinkt, wäre es erste und dringendste Pflicht des Präsidiums und  der Präsidentin, da für Klarheit in allen Bereichen zu sorgen - fast 1 Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion damit vielleicht nun erst anzufangen, das würde woanders sicher nicht ganz zu Unrecht vielleicht auch mal als Arbeitsverweigerung tituliert werden....

Das sehe ich aber nach der Tagesordnung für den VA immer noch nicht, dass das Präsidium oder die Präsidentin da wirklich anfangen wollen, richtig aufzuräumen und auszumisten..

Und wie schon mal geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich prophezeie mal auf Grund vieler Gespräche und Informationen aus vielen LV und vielen BV-Gremien:
> Dieser BV in dieser Form mit diesem Personal wird so nicht lange überleben - die haben vor, während und seít der Fusion zu viele Fehler gemacht - auch handwerkliche, juristische, finanzielle etc. - die jetzt drohen, den BV zu zerschlagen, wenn der sich nicht grundlegend und vor allem sehr schnell reformiert.
> 
> Bis jetzt seh ich da niemand, der das kompetenzmäßig könnte - und ich gebe zu, ein Zerfall dieses anglerfeindlichen, elenden BV wäre nicht das Schlechteste in meinen Augen für Angler und dass Angeln allgemein in Deutschland.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Aber: Unser gemeinsames Hobby wird von bestimmten Gruppierungen in unserer Gesellschaft - allesamt Gegner unseres Hobbies - ständig aus allen möglich Gründen angegriffen. Ich denke nur an PETA, die Hardliner des Tierschutzes, den grünen Zeitgenossen, Veganern, Tierschützern aus der Kuscheltierfraktion und Gutmenschen, aber auch Ideologen aus den Vogelschutzvereinen aus BUND etc.! Was wollen die "Angler" (siehe Def. oben) dieses geschult auftretenden Gegnern argumentativ entgegenhalten außer hohlen Phrasen? Ich trete diesen z.B. seit 32 Jahren im Naturschutzbeirat als Kreisnaturschutzbeauftragter entgegen - nicht militant und habe denen in monatlichen Sitzungen gezeigt, dass unsere Arbeit (Angler/Fischer) an den Gewässern nicht nur kompetent sondern insgesamt für die Natur segensreich war und ist! Ich könnte ein Buch darüber schreiben!



Genau für diesen Bereich sollte man sich Verbündete suchen und daraus resultierende Synergieeffekte nutzen! Denn gerade die von Dir genannten Gruppierungen sind stark und haben ein hervorragendes globales Netzwerk. Dem ist der BV einfach nicht gewachsen. Jedoch kann man Deinem von mir zitierten Beitrag sofort entnehmen, warum das vermutlich keine Chance haben wird und nicht auf der "To Do" Liste des BV stehen wird (wenn es denn eine gibt!). Du formulierst immer nur mit "Ich, ich, ich"! Nicht einmal "wir haben". Und da stehen wir vor dem nächsten Problem. Lauter Egoisten die in Vereinen und Verbänden sitzen und nach dem Vorbild der autokratischen Herrschaft über die Anglerschaft entscheiden! Ich dachte in einem Verband organisieren sich Vereine, um gemeinsame Ziele zu verfolgen! Nicht im DAFV...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Genau für diesen Bereich sollte man sich Verbündete suchen und daraus resultierende Synergieeffekte nutzen! Denn gerade die von Dir genannten Gruppierungen sind stark und haben ein hervorragendes globales Netzwerk. Dem ist der BV einfach nicht gewachsen.  .



Da Du das ansprichst mit PETA und Konsorten - da hat sich ja die Präsidentin offiziell für den VDSF/DAFV schon eindeutig positioniert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Genauso eindeutig, dass Naturschutz für den VDSF/DAFV IMMER vor Anglern und Angeln kommt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272783

Und wer dann noch die Tagesordnung der jetzt anstehenden VA-Sitzung vergleicht mit dem, was in Protokoll der VA-Sitzung vom September 2013 steht, der sieht, dass sich in den ganzen da angesprochenen Bereichen und Themen bis heute nichts oder nur rudimentär etwas getan hat..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272425

Und da glaubt tatsächlich noch irgendjemand ernsthaft, dass man einen SOLCHEN Bundesverband braucht?????


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



lipan schrieb:


> Moin, Naturschutzgesetzgebung? Bergbaubetriebe in Verhandlung mit Naturschutzverbänden, Verhandlung über Fischereiliche Nutzung und Ausschluss der Angelfischerei????
> 
> Nicht bekannt, das Thema?
> 
> ...



Muss Dir nicht leid tun. Fast alles ist, mindestens im Bereich der Ausführungsverordnungen, Ländersache. 



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Funktionäre respektieren Nichtfunktionäre (es gibt zumeist gute Gründe, wenn jemand keiner ist). Und Funktionäre nehmen an Diskussionen mit Nichtfunktionären teil, stellen ihre Sichtweise dar und setzen sich mit denjenigen der anderen auseinander.



Fangen wir doch damit an, dass die Präsidentin sich dafür entschuldigt, Nicht-Verbandsanglern den Status als Angler zu entziehen. 



pro-release schrieb:


> Dem VDSF ist zu verdanken das jedem Politiker die Problematik der Wasserkraft und die Flurschäden des Kormorans zumindest nicht mehr unbekannt sind.
> 
> Ui, das muss ein regionales Phänomen sein, ergo LV-Verdienst. Bei uns findet man zu diesen Themen nur Naturschützer und Berufsfischer. LV, gar BV, Fehlanzeige.
> 
> ...



Ging vornehmlich gar nicht um eine Diskussion im AB, sondern innerhalb des Naturschutzes. Und eine vernünftige Positionierung zum Naturschutz, würde ich hier mit Zähnen und Klauen verteidigen. Ich hatte Hoffnung...



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Bevor wir hier weiter machen sollten wir mal definieren, was denn der Unterschied zwischen "Angler" und "Fischer" ist?
> 
> Ganz klar. Angler = Hobby, Fischer = (Neben)Beruf.
> 
> ...



Winfried, ich lese aus Deinen Zeilen etwas ganz anderes, als Du uns glauben machen willst.

Was Dich treibt ist die pauschale Kritik an Funktionären. Da ordnest Du Dich ein und fühlst Dich über einen Kamm geschert. Das verletzt Dich und macht Dich wütend.
Nimm zur Kenntnis, dass man in so einem übergreifenden Thema nicht differenzieren kann ohne in jedem zweiten Satz bestimmte Charakteren oder Leistungen auszuklammern.

Dennoch, ein Funktionär mit Stimmrecht im Verbandswesen, der in der Vergangenheit den VDSF und heute des DAFV unterstützt, oder zumindest nicht aktiv auf Änderungen drängt, der diese Fusion gutheißt und geholfen hat, dass sie zustande kam, der passt genau in den Sack, auf den hier draufgehauen wird. Ganz unabhängig, was derjenige auf regionaler Ebene geleistet hat.


----------



## lipan (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



mathei schrieb:


> klär mich mal bitte auf.



Moin,

klare Frage, klare Antwort, die ostdeutschen Landesverbände haben sich - nicht zuletzt zwecks längst nötger Fusion auf Bundesebene- schon vor einigen Jahren zusammen gefunden und nun endlich auch mit den ehemaligen VDSF- Verbänden (Ost) nen Gewässerfonds vereinbart. Verbandsübergreifend, jetzt eben Verbandsintern, auf LV- Ebene. Ist aber für einige auch schon ein Fehler, weil Verbandsgewässer an "Besatzmangel" leiden.
Guggst Du: http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/gewaesserfond 

hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Liebe Gruße


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Das war aber keine "Leistung" des Bundesverbandes, sondern vorausschauender Schutz der LV vor einem BV, bei dem man nie weiss, auf welche "Ideen" "die da oben" so kommen, um Angeln noch schwieriger zu machen.....
:q:q:q

Also Glückwunsch an die LV, die sich da zusammentun - und Schande über den BV, der nix für Angeln und Angler macht..


----------



## lipan (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Nee, lieber Thomas,

wer etwas hat kann es auch teilen (lassen).

Gutnächtliche Grüße, natürlich im Namen des Gewässerfonds und dessen Nutzern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Eben - und der BV hat ja nix..
Keine Kohle, kein kompetentes Personal, keinen Plan, keine Lobby, kein Ansehen, Gewässer oder Pools schon gar nicht, etc. pp....

Ich sag ja, die LV mit den Pools haben das schon richtig gemacht - das hat aber rein gar nix mit dem BV zu tun - und das ist das Thema hier im Thread


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Stimmt, dass würde mich auch interessieren. Was hat die Fusion und der neue BV hier konkret für den Gewässerfond, der zwischen LV ausgehandelt und Ende letzten Jahres von einigen dieser Verbände schriftlich untermauert wurde, gebracht? Bedeutet das konkret, dass man auf Bundesebene die Freizügigkeit in den neuen Bundeländern ausdrücklich begrüßt.
> Gibt es denn gar Bestrebungen des DAFV diesen bundesweit auszuweiten oder doch zumindest aktiv zu unterstützen?
> 
> Gruß
> ...





lipan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> klare Frage, klare Antwort, die ostdeutschen Landesverbände haben sich - nicht zuletzt zwecks längst nötger Fusion auf Bundesebene- schon vor einigen Jahren zusammen gefunden und nun endlich auch mit den ehemaligen VDSF- Verbänden (Ost) nen Gewässerfonds vereinbart. Verbandsübergreifend, jetzt eben Verbandsintern, auf LV- Ebene. Ist aber für einige auch schon ein Fehler, weil Verbandsgewässer an "Besatzmangel" leiden.
> Guggst Du: http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/gewaesserfond
> ...



Ich hänge mich und meine Frage da nochmal an, da mir dabei die Rolle des BV immer noch nicht klar wird.
Den verbandsübergreifenden Gewässerfond gab es schon über viele Jahre hinweg auch vor der Fusion mit dem VDSF-LV Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Das ist keine Errungenschaft des Fusion auf Bundesebene. Und das jetzt auch Niedersachsen dem Fond beigetreten ist, kann man nach den kritischen Rolle Niedersachsens bei der Fusion ja unmöglich dem Bundeverband zu Gute schreiben. Der Fond ist bislang einzig und alleine eine Vereinbarung auf Landesebene und bestand wie oben beschrieben auch schon vorher verbandsübergreifend. Wenn der BV sich da etwas auf seine Fahnen schreiben will, dann bitte wie oben von mir beschrieben mit einem klaren Bekenntnis zur Freizügigkeit des Angeln in den neuen Bundeländern und den damit verbundenen Möglichkeiten den Gewässerfond zu bilden.
Und daran anschließend die Frage, ob es denn gar Bestrebungen des DAFV gibt den Fond aktiv zu unterstützen? Da habe ich bilsang nichts dazu gehört. Es ist auch nicht weiter wild, da es ja eben eine Vereinbarung auf Länderebene ist, aber diese Vereinbarung der Fusion auf Bundesebene zuzuschreiben ist schon sehr weit hergeholt. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> aber diese Vereinbarung der Fusion auf Bundesebene zuzuschreiben ist schon sehr weit hergeholt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Um wenigstens irgendwas Positives diesem BV zuschreiben zu können, vielleicht?

Mit NDS ist der dortige kleine DAV-Verband gemeint, nicht der LSFV-NDS oder Weser-Ems (wieso gibt's da drei Verbände, müsste da nicht langsam (kon)fusioniert werden in NDS??)


----------



## mathei (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



lipan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> klare Frage, klare Antwort, die ostdeutschen Landesverbände haben sich - nicht zuletzt zwecks längst nötger Fusion auf Bundesebene- schon vor einigen Jahren zusammen gefunden und nun endlich auch mit den ehemaligen VDSF- Verbänden (Ost) nen Gewässerfonds vereinbart. Verbandsübergreifend, jetzt eben Verbandsintern, auf LV- Ebene. Ist aber für einige auch schon ein Fehler, weil Verbandsgewässer an "Besatzmangel" leiden.
> Guggst Du: http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/gewaesserfond
> ...


die vereinbahrungen exestieren doch seit jahren. was hat der bv damit zu tun,
richtig : nix


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Niedersachsen hat ja da mächtig was zum Gewässerfond beigetragen:
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/gewaesserfond/gewaesserfonds-niedersachsen
Na egal es gilt das Solidarprinzip und da sollen die Niedersachsen in den neuen BL ruhig von profitieren. 
Ich werde mir jedenfalls keinen "Teich an der Hochspannungsleitung in der Wingst" oder einen "Bewässerungsgraben in der Elbmarsch in Rönne" antun. Aber ich stehe zum Fond und dem Solidarprinzip#6.

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um wenigstens irgendwas Positives diesem BV zuschreiben zu können, vielleicht?
> 
> Mit NDS ist der dortige kleine DAV-Verband gemeint, nicht der LSFV-NDS oder Weser-Ems (wieso gibt's da drei Verbände, müsste da nicht langsam (kon)fusioniert werden in NDS??)



Na dann wird mir einiges klarer und die Rolle des BV und das verbandsübergreifende Moment beim Fond rückt ja in noch weitere Ferne.

Danke für die Aufklärung.

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Immer gerne - aufklären ist eine meiner Leidenschaften.........
:q:q:q


----------



## Tomasz (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Da ja nun die Rolle des BV bei dem Gewässerfond geklärt scheint würde ich gerne nochmal die Diskussion um die Rolle des fusionierten BV und den unterschiedlichen Philosophien des VDSF und des DAV zurück kommen.

Ich hole es für Winfrid einfach nochmal hoch. 



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Winfried,
> da gratuliere ich Dir zu all Deinen Auszeichnungen.
> Du hast viel und umfassend geschrieben. Ich habe den Einfachhalthalber  nur ein Teil zitiert. Dies bitte ohne Wertung betrachten und ja ich habe  alles gelesen.
> 
> ...



Zur vermeintlichen "Machtlosigkeit" der Verbände, und das bezieht sich wohl auf die ehemaligen VDSF-Verbände, sei noch gesagt, dass wie überall in der Gesellschaft nach der Wende auch beim Angeln in den neuen Bundesländern oftmals erstmal westdeutsches Recht übernommen wurde. Das führte dann z.B. in Brandenburg zu solchen Stilblüten, wie einem Setzkescherverbot oder dass bei Wettkämpfen die Fische nach dem Wiegen wieder zurück gesetzt werden mussten (beide Regelungen galten natürlich nicht gleichzeitig sondern zeitlich versetzt) und viele andere Einschränkungen mehr.  Nachdem sich der LAVB aber nach der Wende wieder neu aufgstellt hat, hat er gegen vieler dieser unsinnigen Regelungen angekämpft und dabei erreichen können, dass diese wieder zurück genommen wurden. Man ist also nie machtlos, man muss es nur wollen und versuchen. Ja selbst den prüfungslosen Friedfischschein in Brandenburg gibt es noch nicht so lange. Da geht also auch in heutiger Zeit noch vieles, was man für das Angeln erreichen kann, wenn man sich denn dazu bekennt. Und dieses Bekenntnis sollte doch Grundlage der Arbeit im BV sein. 
Und um auf die Arbeit als Naturschutzverband zurück zu kommen. Der LAVB ist kein Naturschutzverband. Aber er macht in seinem Aufgabengebiet eine gute Lobbyarbeit und ist deshalb trotzdem Partner bei vielen Anhörungsfragen und Gesetzgebungen. Und ja er bekennt sich auch zum Naturschutz, ohne jedoch zwangsläufig ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband zu sein.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Warum nur wollte der LAVB dann unbedingt in den VDSF eintreten, wohl wissend, wie die ticken?

Es war ja der LAVB unter Weichenhahn, der damals den DAV "erpresste", indem gesagt wurde, entweder ihr fusioniert oder der LAVB tritt aus dem DAV aus..

Das war dann ja der Grund mit, warum man heute noch solche Diskussionen um die angelpolitische Richtung führen muss, weil dadurch verhindert wurde, dass die Leitlinien *vor* der (Kon)Fusion festgeschrieben wurden - ab dem Zeitpunkt konnte der DAV dann eh nix mehr durchsetzen, weil die im VDSF ja wussten, dass bei Scheitern der (Kon)Fusion durch den angedrohten Austritt des LAVB der DAV eh kaputt gewesen wäre. ..

Die Richtlinien übrigens, die bis heute weder vorliegen noch diskutiert werden.

Das soll auch beim VA am 08. 02. wieder mal Thema sein.

Ob dann endlich was vorgelegt wird, das auch diskutiert wird zu diesem Thema etc. dürfte fraglich sein angesichts der vielen Punkte auf der Tagesordnung - es sind ja wieder mal nur wenige Stunden vorgesehen.

Zumal ja auch die Finanzen wieder auf der Tagesordnung stehen, auch und gerade wegen der Beitragserhöhung.. 

Wobei da alles unter einer Verdoppelung der Beiträge wieder nur Zeit schinden ist bei den augenblicklichen Strukturen..

Und damit schliesst sich wieder der Kreis zur Ursprungsfrage:

Was hat der VDSF bisher geleistet (der DAV steht ja wegen Erlöschen nicht mehr zur Diskussion)?

Für was will man dem VDSF/DAFV noch mehr Geld in den Rachen schmeissen, wenn die noch nicht mal ne klare Richtung haben, fast 1 Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion (Stichwoprt Beitragserhöhung) ??

Braucht man als Angler (oder als zahlender organisierter Angelfischer) einen SOLCHEN  Bundesverband?

Ich denke nach wie vor:
NEIN!


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Da ja nun die Rolle des BV bei dem Gewässerfond geklärt scheint würde ich gerne nochmal die Diskussion um die Rolle des fusionierten BV und den unterschiedlichen Philosophien des VDSF und des DAV zurück kommen.
> 
> Ich hole es für Winfrid einfach nochmal hoch.
> 
> ...



Das Land SH hat sogar gegen den Willen des LSFV SH einen Touristenschein eingeführt.  

Hier ist klar ein Anglerverband gegen Freizügigkeit.
Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Tomasz (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Land SH hat sogar gegen den Willen des LSFV SH einen Touristenschein eingeführt.
> 
> Hier ist klar ein Anglerverband gegen Freizügigkeit.



Das ist mir sehr wohl bekannt. Dafür mag es länderspezifische Besonderheiten geben, die ich zwar in SH nicht sehe, aber von einem BV erwarte ich ein klares Bekenntnis, dass er für eine solche Freizügigkeit eintritt, statt von "Machtlosigkeit" zu sprechen. Da schient es jedoch DAV- und VDSF-geprägt völlig unterschiedliche Philosophien zu geben, die in einem gemeinsamen Verband zum Vorteil aller Angler unter einen Hut zu bringen sind. Daher bleiben meine Fragen an Winfried hier bestehen, wie er das als Mitglied und Funktionär eines ehemaligen VDSF LV sieht. Von "alten DAV-Phrasen" zu schreiben, ist da sicher nicht hilfreich. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> . Da schient es jedoch DAV- und VDSF-geprägt völlig unterschiedliche Philosophien zu geben,



Das ist doch nix Neues, Tomasz - aber der DAV wollte doch einstimmig trotz aller Warnungen und Bedenken unbedingt in den VDSF ohne Festschreiben der wichtigen Punkte eintreten - insofern hat Winfried recht, dass nichts mehr vom DAV  - ob Einstellung oder "Phrasen" - bei den augenblicklichen Mehrheitsverhältnissen zählt.

Und genau auch deswegen, um zum Thema zu kommen:
Nein, einen SOLCHEN BV braucht kein Angler...


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das ist mir sehr wohl bekannt. Dafür mag es länderspezifische Besonderheiten geben, die ich zwar in SH nicht sehe, aber von einem BV erwarte ich ein klares Bekenntnis, dass er für eine solche Freizügigkeit eintritt, statt von "Machtlosigkeit" zu sprechen. Da schient es jedoch DAV- und VDSF-geprägt völlig unterschiedliche Philosophien zu geben, die in einem gemeinsamen Verband zum Vorteil aller Angler unter einen Hut zu bringen sind. Daher bleiben meine Fragen an Winfried hier bestehen, wie er das als Mitglied und Funktionär eines ehemaligen VDSF LV sieht. Von "alten DAV-Phrasen" zu schreiben, ist da sicher nicht hilfreich.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



War auch keine Kritik an Deinem Beitrag.
Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck gebracht haben, dass Winfrieds Ausführung bezüglich immer weiterer Einschränkungen für Angler so pauschal mal gar nicht stimmen.
Trotz PETA, Tier- und Naturschützer und diverse Grünen.

Oder auch in BW bezüglich Nachtangelverbot.

Oftmals stellen sich die Verbände nämlich quer.


----------



## Tomasz (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wir können uns jetzt gerne zum tausendsten Mal gegenseitig erklären was im Fusionsprozes alles schief gelaufen und wer welchen Anteil daran hatte, oder wir blicken in die Zukunft, was wir von einem jetzt fusionierten Verband erwarten. Meine Meinung zum Fusionsgeschehen solltest Du kennen, wenn Du sie auch gerne in einer Deiner Schubladen steckst. Das ist mit Wurscht.
Ich finde es gut und hilfreich, wenn sich hier Funktionäre zur Diskussion stellen und würde gerne daran anknüpfen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wir können uns jetzt gerne zum tausendsten Mal gegenseitig erklären was im Fusionsprozes alles schief gelaufen und wer welchen Anteil daran hatte, oder wir blicken in die Zukunft, was wir von einem jetzt fusionierten Verband erwarten. Meine Meinung zum Fusionsgeschehen solltest Du kennen, wenn Du sie auch gerne in einer Deiner Schubladen steckst. Das ist mit Wurscht.
> Ich finde es gut und hilfreich, wenn sich hier Funktionäre zur Diskussion stellen und würde gerne daran anknüpfen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Richtig!! 
Auf jeden Fall würde es zu eventuellen *neuen* Erkenntnissen verhelfen
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> oder wir blicken in die Zukunft, was wir von einem jetzt fusionierten Verband erwarten.
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


Mein persönliche "Erwartung":
Entweder Auflösung oder Zerschlagung des jetzigen BV. 
Um Platz zu machen für einen wirklichen Neuanfang, personell, angelpolitisch, finanziell, strukturell...........

Oder das Gleiche ohne Auflösung/Zerschlagung, durch ein Machtwort von oben und entsprechende grundlegende Reform bzw. internen Neuanfang, personell, angelpolitisch, finanziell, strukturell........... (der Fisch stinkt bekanntlich vom Kopp)...

Ein "weiter so", selbst in abgeschwächter Form, schadet den Anglern und dem Angeln allgemein in Deutschland insgesamt nur..


----------



## hecht131244 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Hallo,

es gibt ja tatsächlich einige vernünftige Ansätze in der vorliegenden Diskussion. Aber - warum sind denn fast alle so verbohrt?
Enttäuscht bin ich über den "Themenstarter"Thomas - hast Du nichts anderes beizutragen als Hetze gegen den DAFV?
Komm auf den Boden der Realität zurück - die Zeiten des DAV sind vorbei!
Wir haben nur noch einen Verband - und das ist der DAFV!
Ob gut oder schlecht - dass muss sich erst herausstellen!
Nach solch einer schwierigen Geburt zweier solch verschiedener "Interessenvertretungen" und dem ständigen Gehetze ehemaliger (wohl aus beiden ehemaligen Verbänden), ist es doch normal, dass es Starschwierigkeiten gibt! Diese beseitigt man nicht mit sich ständig wiederholenden Hasstiraden - die auch noch m.E. völlig ungerectfertigt sind oder weit ab der Realität liegen.
Im Gegensatz dazu sollten wir alle gemeinsam dazu beutragen, dass möglichst schnell wieder ordentliche Arbeit geleistet wird, die unsere Zielsetzungen - der Angler und Fischer - in Deutschland und Europa vertritt! Ich mache das so! Ich war 2 Tage in Fulda und dort haben wir West/und Ost gemeinsam eine ARGE gegründet, die sich ab sofort mit der bisher mangelhaft umgesetzten Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, der tierquälerischen und Aal mordenden Wasserkraft und weiteren uns Angler betreffenden Problemen befasst! Die Arbeit ist schon gut angelaufen und wir werden Politikern und den von diesen (ahnungslosen) gesteuerten/drangsalierten Fachbehörden zeigen wo der Hammer hängt!
Ich lade Euch alle ein hier mit zu machen und konstruktiv mit zu arbeiten!

Das ist auf jeden Fall besser als belanglose und destruktive Hetze!
(Letzter Satz geht besonders an Thomas, der scheinbar nichts Anderes kann, als sich ständig zu Wiederholen, um alles mies zu machen! Lieblingswort: (Kon)Fusion besagt wohl alles!

Gruß Winfried


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Dann erzähl doch mal von den 2 Tagen Fulda.
Oder wiedermal TopSecret? Liefer doch mal was und keil nicht dauernd gegen andere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Sei nicht unfair, hat er doch:
Gegen Wasserkraft und Aalehäckseln ..

Ihr müsst das auch richtig lesen..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Ich war 2 Tage in Fulda und dort haben wir West/und Ost gemeinsam eine ARGE gegründet, die sich ab sofort mit der bisher mangelhaft umgesetzten Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, der tierquälerischen und Aal mordenden Wasserkraft und weiteren uns Angler betreffenden Problemen befasst!



Ist das wirklich der von euch dort festgelegte Terminus:"tierquälerische und aalmordende Wasserkraft"?|bigeyes

Und was sind eigentlich die weiteren, uns Angler betreffenden Probleme, mit denen ihr euch da befasst habt? Geht das vielleicht etwas konkreter?


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sei nicht unfair, hat er doch:
> Gegen Wasserkraft und Aalehäckseln ..
> 
> Ihr müsst das auch richtig lesen..



Achso, bin ich auch. 
Für diese Erkenntnis musste ich aber nicht nach Fulda fahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Witzig finde ich nur, dass er von "unseren Zielsetzungen" spricht...

Wessen eigentlich?

Und welche denn?????

Der VDSF/DAFV hat ja schlicht noch keine (nach über 3 Jahren Verhandlung und weit über nem halben Jahr Rechtskraft), die angelpolitischen Richtlinien stehen ja erst für den Verbandsausschuss am 08. 02. 2014 überhaupt mal auf der Tagesordnung (wenn sie diesmal vorgelegt werden - versprochen war das (Protokoll, nachlesbar) ja schon für den Juni 2013!!!..)


----------



## Tomasz (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> ...Komm auf den Boden der Realität zurück - die Zeiten des DAV sind vorbei!
> Wir haben nur noch einen Verband - und das ist der DAFV!
> ...
> Ich lade Euch alle ein hier mit zu machen und konstruktiv mit zu arbeiten!
> ...



Hallo Winfried,
wie oft genug geschrieben, bin auch ich der Meinung, dass man jetzt nach vorne blicken muss. Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass es bei der Fusion hätte besser laufen können, aber das ist Geschichte, lass uns also in die Zukunft blicken. Dass der DAV oder besser die dort gelebte Philosophie Geschichte sein sollte, werden ich und viele andere aber vehemment abstreiten. Und da bin ich auch davon überzeugt, dass die ehemaligen Landesverbände des DAV und deren Funktionäre im DAVF das anders sehen. Da ist es jetzt die Aufgabe des DAFV das zum Vortiel aller Angler unter einen Hut zu bringe. Da Du mir bislang nicht auf meine Fragen antworten konntest, fasse ich sie hier nochmal kurz zusammen, würde Dich aber bitten zum Verständnis den gesamten Text zu lesen. Diese Mühe habe ich mir bei Dir auch gemacht.




Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Sicher ist diese nicht unwichtig, aber mindestens genauso  wichtig ist doch die von @Brotfisch u.a. geforderte innerverbandliche  Weitergabe an Informationen oder sehe ich das falsch. Da gibt es doch im  Zeitalter des Internets genug Wege und Möglichkeiten über anstehende  Aufgaben und Erfolge aber auch über verbandsinterne Probleme die  Mitglieder an der Basis zu informieren. Wie läuft denn das in Deinem  Landesverband? Wie habt ihr z.B. Eure Mitglieder über den Fusionsprozess  informiert? Wurde da offen und ehrlich auf die Probleme der  12-Kommision hingwiesen? So eine gewaltige Fusion geht doch nicht  reibungslos über die Bühne. Wurde da offen und ehrlich diskutiert und  habt ihr dazu die Basis mit auf den Weg genommen? Wurden auch Probleme  wie die Finanzlage angesprochen? Oder war die Fusion aus Eurer Sicht  reibungslos abgelaufen, so dass es nur der Erfolgsmeldungen bedarf?
> ....
> Zum Thema DAV möchte ich folgendes anmerken.
> ...
> ...



Deine Einladung zur Mitarbeit ist löblich. An dieser Stellle wäre es sicher hilfreich mehr Informationen dazu zu erhalten. Bislang habe ich zu dieser Arbeit und zu anderen Themen auf Bundesebene nicht finden können. Eine Einladung zur Mitarbeit setzt doch aber voraus, dass man sich über diese Arbeit im Vorfeld informieren kann. Wo kann ich das tun und bei dieser Gelegenheit, wo kann ich Rechenschaftsberichte und Protokolle des Bundesverbandes einsehen. Das würde sicher helfen um einschätzen zu können, was der Verband für seine Angler tut und wo sich jeder persönlich einbringen kann.

Viele Grüße

Tomasz


----------



## Elbangler_70 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Wir haben nur noch einen Verband - und das ist der DAFV!


 
Leider!



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Ob gut oder schlecht - dass muss sich erst herausstellen!


 
Hat sich schon. Schlecht!



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Nach solch einer schwierigen Geburt zweier solch verschiedener "Interessenvertretungen" und dem ständigen Gehetze ehemaliger (wohl aus beiden ehemaligen Verbänden), ist es doch normal, dass es Starschwierigkeiten gibt!


Schwierige Geburt??? Naja der DAV hat sich doch ergeben! Die Herren Weichenhan/Richter und der Präsi aus SAH hatten es auf der Hand. Sie haben doch schlussendlich zu allem ja und Ahmen gesagt!



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz dazu sollten wir alle gemeinsam dazu beutragen, dass möglichst schnell wieder ordentliche Arbeit geleistet wird, die unsere Zielsetzungen - der Angler und Fischer - in Deutschland und Europa vertritt! Ich mache das so!


Ah und was macht das Präsidium? Was machen die 3 Geschäftsführer + 2 Geschäftsstellen? Beamtenmikado???



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Ich war 2 Tage in Fulda und dort haben wir West/und Ost gemeinsam eine ARGE gegründet, die sich ab sofort mit der bisher mangelhaft umgesetzten Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, der tierquälerischen und Aal mordenden Wasserkraft und weiteren uns Angler betreffenden Problemen befasst! Die Arbeit ist schon gut angelaufen und wir werden Politikern und den von diesen (ahnungslosen) gesteuerten/drangsalierten Fachbehörden zeigen wo der Hammer hängt!


 
Wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiß bild ich einen Arbeitskreis.



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Ich lade Euch alle ein hier mit zu machen und konstruktiv mit zu arbeiten!


 
Wehe dem der Kritik am Verband oder gar seinen Vertretern äußert.




Edit: Ich möchte mit den Äußerungen keinen Staatsbediensteten herabsetzen und bitte die Redewendung zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Sorry wenn ich direkt bin... aber bei dem Post von Winfried und mit dem Hintergrundwissen, welche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vom Verband bisher und damals seitens des VDSF geleistet würde fühle ich mich verarscht hoch drei!


Man bekommt Jahrelang...ach Jahrzehnte lang KEINE Infos. Keinen Support usw und nun wird von GEMEINSAMEN Zielen gesprochen? Steckt der Verband so in der Krise, dass er auf einmal Solidarität seiner zahlenden Schäfchen fordert? Dabei aber vorher immer sich im Versteckspielen, Geheimniskrämerei und quasi monarchistisches Verbandsbild geübt....


Hier werden Wasserkraftwerke + Kormoranmanagement als "gemeinsame" Ziele vorgeschoben... und was ist mit dem Rest?


* Kopfschüttel * .... ne wirklich....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Er stellt sich immerhin!!!

Und das finde ich (unabhängig vom Inhaltlichen) absolut positiv und bemerkenswert!

Das muss auch mal lobend gesagt werden..

Auch wenn inhaltlich zwischen ihm und mir keine Welten, sondern Universen liegen...


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@ Thomas


jop das stimmt und muss gesagt werden! Immerhin einer der sich hier beteiligt - auch wenn ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen kann und das auch kund tue...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Nimms mir bitte nicht übel. Aber bei so vielen Haupt- + Ehrenamtlichen Mitabeitern jetzt noch um Mitarbeit zu bitten ist ein schlechter Scherz.

Dazu kommt, wie die Erfahrungen zeigen, passen die Hinweise/Einwürfe/Meinungen etc nicht schlagen solche Aufforderungen schnell ins Gegenteil um.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ich sag mal so, das müsste die Präsidentin ja auch noch kennen als Ex-Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP:
Wer nicht liefert, wird auch mal abgewählt (den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, oder so...)...............

uuups, Fehler, SORRY!!

Es gab ja einen Misstrauensantrag, der wurde niedergestimmt, weil Funktionäre und Delegierte im Namen ihrer zahlenden, organisierten  Angelfischer ja mit der "Arbeit" dieses VDSF/DAFV genau so höchst zu zufrieden sind...

Auch mit den Zielen und der angelpolitischen Zielrichtung...

uuups, schon wieder Fehler, SORRY!! 
Mit dem Fehlen angelpolitischer Ziele und Richtlinien meinte ich natürlich:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Witzig finde ich nur, dass er von "unseren Zielsetzungen" spricht...
> 
> Wessen eigentlich?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wo ich gerade sehe, wer alles online ist, wass sagen denn die Mitglieder und vor allem die Funktionäre des ehemaligen DAV dazu: 



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Dass der DAV oder besser die dort gelebte Philosophie Geschichte sein sollte, werden ich und viele andere aber vehemment abstreiten. Und da bin ich auch davon überzeugt, dass die ehemaligen Landesverbände des DAV und deren Funktionäre im DAVF das anders sehen. Da ist es jetzt die Aufgabe des DAFV das zum Vortiel aller Angler unter einen Hut zu bringe.



Hier wird fleißig mitgelesen auch von Funktionären. Haben sie eine Meinung dazu? Liege ich hier falsch oder hat Winfried sich nur ungünstig ausgedrückt? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Bisher kam nicht konkretes... das Protokoll von Steffen Q. von der Referententagung ist auch noch nicht online und ich denke da kommt auch nix mehr....


Das ist ja das was ich bemägel. Im Verband wird immer alles unter dem Deckmantel des Schweigens gehalten und von jetzt auf gleich melden sich 1-2 Personen und fordern Solidarität....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Wir haben nur noch einen Verband - und das ist der DAFV!
> Ob gut oder schlecht - dass muss sich erst herausstellen!
> Nach solch einer schwierigen Geburt zweier solch verschiedener "Interessenvertretungen" ....



Vertreten fühlte ich ich mich weder vom alten VDSF,noch vom neuen DAFV.Eher *getreten*,gegängelt,hingehalten und verarxxxt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

ooch, was seid ihr aber für Hetzer, Defätisten und Ahnungslose .......

Ihr werdet doch irgendwie schon vertreten vom VDSF/DAFV und seinen Funktionären und Angestellten...

Wie von einem Staubsaugervertreter - der vertritt ja nicht die Staubsauger im eigentlichen Sinne, der versucht halt, sie zu verkaufen ..
;-))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

*Irgendwie* vetreten zu werden ?

Sorry Thomas..aber von einer kompetenten(!|rolleyes) Interessenvertretung erwarte ich *bestmögliche* Vertretung und kein im Sack verkauft werden.

Wobei Staubsaugervetreter ja noch von den Vorteilen ihres angepriesenen Produkts schwärmen könnten.

Wovon träumt und schwärmt der DAFV ?


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Wovon träumt und schwärmt der DAFV ?



Der Verband hat Angst dass die Schäfchen abwandern und nach und nach die Gelder fehlen um die "Hauptziele": Kormoran & Wasserkraftwerke in Angriff zu nehmen...

Mehr habe ich bisher leider nicht aus dem Post von hecht rauslesen können.... er dreht und windet sich ja bei gezielten Fragen nach den weiteren Inhalten ....


----------



## Elbangler_70 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wovon träumt und schwärmt der DAFV ?


 
Kleine Wasserkraft und Aalhexeln.:q


----------



## Vanner (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> und weiteren uns Angler betreffenden Problemen befasst!
> Gruß Winfried



Da wären nähere Aussagen natürlich sehr interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mehr habe ich bisher leider nicht aus dem Post von hecht rauslesen können.... er dreht und windet sich ja bei gezielten Fragen nach den weiteren Inhalten ....



Weil er vermutlich genauso wenig weiß wie wir und die meisten Vorstände in LV und anderen Vereinen! Das ist mein Bauchgefühl....

Was soll er auch wissen? Passiert ja nix. Könnten die etwas (in deren Augen) positives vorweisen, würden die das sicherlich kommunizieren. Wenn ich mir den Müll unter "Aktuelles" auf der Seite des DAFV durchlese, muss ich ja den Eindruck gewinnen, dass ALLES eine Meldung wert ist!


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Warum muss eigentlich schon wieder nur GEGEN Wasserkraftwerke gearbeitet werden? Warum nicht FÜR ein Miteinander? Es gibt die queraufgehängten Rechen, die besseren Fischschutz bieten. Es gibt immer wieder neue Fischwanderhilfen. Es gibt Forschungen zu vollkommen andersgearteten Wasserkraftanlagen. ... ... ... Warum unterstützt man nicht solche Forschungen? Warum lobt der BV z.B. nicht mal nen Tüftlerpreis unter Studenten dafür aus? Studenten freuen sich selbst über ne Finanzspritze von vlt. 5000 € und der wissenschaftlichen Anerkennung. Warum werden nicht in Zusammenarbeit mit den Unis und der Wasserwirtschaft Diplomthemen gestrickt? GEGEN, GEGEN, GEGEN, durch immer mehr Feinde schaffen schafft man keine Lobbyarbeit für das Angeln und hilft den Fischen auch nur in geringem Maß!!!

Verbieten, abschaffen, bekämpfen... wie man in den Wald hineinruft...!


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Warum muss eigentlich schon wieder nur GEGEN Wasserkraftwerke gearbeitet werden? Warum nicht FÜR ein Miteinander? Es gibt die queraufgehängten Rechen, die besseren Fischschutz bieten. Es gibt immer wieder neue Fischwanderhilfen. Es gibt Forschungen zu vollkommen andersgearteten Wasserkraftanlagen. ... ... ... Warum unterstützt man nicht solche Forschungen? Warum lobt der BV z.B. nicht mal nen Tüftlerpreis unter Studenten dafür aus? Studenten freuen sich selbst über ne Finanzspritze von vlt. 5000 € und der wissenschaftlichen Anerkennung. Warum werden nicht in Zusammenarbeit mit den Unis und der Wasserwirtschaft Diplomthemen gestrickt? GEGEN, GEGEN, GEGEN, durch immer mehr Feinde schaffen schafft man keine Lobbyarbeit für das Angeln und hilft den Fischen auch nur in geringem Maß!!!
> 
> Verbieten, abschaffen, bekämpfen... wie man in den Wald hineinruft...!



Richtig. Lobbyarbeit wirkt eher, wenn sie mit positiven Zielen besetzt ist. Aber beim Thema KWKW passiert da vieles in die richtige Richtung. Ich halte auch die Bearbeitung dieses Themas für wichtig.


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Das ist genau das, was diesem BV fehlt, eine Zielrichtung *FÜR* das Angeln und die Angler und nicht *GEGEN* irgendwas. Der BV und der Angelverband an sich sind keine Protestbewegung oder eine Vereinigung von Revoluzzern, es ist die Vereinigung von Leuten, die ein friedliches Hobby in und mit der Natur vereint!


----------



## Lazarus (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Es gibt die queraufgehängten Rechen, die besseren Fischschutz bieten. Es gibt immer wieder neue Fischwanderhilfen. Es gibt Forschungen zu vollkommen andersgearteten Wasserkraftanlagen.


Solche Techniken sind bestenfalls weniger schlecht. Es geht nicht nur um das Häckselb von Fisch, genauso schlimm ist die Unterbrechung des Geschiebetransports und Schwellbetrieb.
Außerdem sollten ja wohl die Verursacher von Schäden für Schadensminimierung zahlen und nicht die Leidtragenden.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> WStudenten freuen sich selbst über ne Finanzspritze von vlt. 5000 € und der wissenschaftlichen Anerkennung.


 
Wo nix is kann man nix vergeben. Die ham nich mal 1€ über! 
Siehe Haushalt, kleine Unterdeckung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Der BV und der Angelverband an sich sind keine Protestbewegung oder eine Vereinigung von Revoluzzern, es ist die Vereinigung von Leuten, die ein friedliches Hobby in und mit der Natur vereint!



Sollte so sein - der VDSF/DAFV ist aber schlicht ein weiterer Naturschutzverband, bei dem Angeln und Angler laut Präsidentin IMMER und grundsätzlich nachrangig zu sein hat..


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Wo nix is kann man nix vergeben. Die ham nich mal 1€ über!
> Siehe Haushalt, kleine Unterdeckung...



Klar ist die Kohle da.
Die Gelder für das Angeln canceln.



So lange man keine bundesweiten Qualifikationsangeln aller LV bestreitet, muss ich nicht eine kleine interne Gruppe um Steffen das Geld in den A.... schieben.
Sorry.

Ebenso Meeresangeln...und...evtl. Casting mal überdenken.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

1.) Es herrscht soweit ich sehe unter Kritikern, als auch unter Funktionären nahezu Konsens darüber, dass der DAFV unter erheblichen Kinderkrankheiten leidet, die durch die Umstände der Fusion bedingt sind. (Das klang, glaube ich, auch bei Hecht an.) Es war aber nicht Sinn meines Blogbeitrages, diese oft kritisierten Umstände der Fusion erneut zu thematisieren. Denn sie können nicht beseitigt, sondern nur ihre Folgen abgemildert werden. Das stellt für den BV sicher eine enorme Herausforderung da - und ich würde einschätzen, dass man sich dessen auch weitgehend bewusst ist. Ich denke insoweit insbesondere an die Spaltung durch die LV-Austritte.

 2.) Hinzu kommen jede Menge Altlasten in Form von jahrelang aufgeschobenen, nicht bearbeiteten (Struktur-) Problemen, die die Altverbände dem DAFV vererbt haben. Beispielhaft seien die desolaten Finanzen genannt. Aber dazu gehören auch die unbeantworteten Fragen der Grundausrichtung, der Aufstellung der Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die Herstellung der Kampagnenfähigkeit und die Neujustierung des Dienstleistungsangebotes, etwa auch im Bereich Rechtsbeistandes für Mitglieder. In diesem Bereich würde ich auch und gerade die Grundhaltung zum Rechtsrahmen der Angelfischerei erwähnen. Es ist nicht Aufgabe des BV und seiner Lobbyarbeit, bestehende rechtliche Regelungen, die für die Angler unnötige (!) Restriktionen darstellen als quasi gottgegeben zu akzeptieren, sondern vielmehr, stets auf Verbesserung der Rahmenbedingungen auch durch Gesetzgebungsvorschläge und Änderungsentwürfe hinzuwirken. Das ist sogar Kernaufgabe jedweder Lobbyarbeit. Hierbei muss der BV auch viel stärker aktiv unterstützen, wenn es um landesrechtliche Regelungen handelt, jedenfalls wenn die betroffenen LV das wünschen. Es ist zu empfehlen, dass sich der BV dazu selbst "Spielregeln" gibt.

 3.) Ich begrüße es, dass so jemand wie Hecht hier mitdiskutiert, auch wenn ich längst nicht alle Formulierungen von ihm unterschreiben würde und ich auch vieles von seiner Denke her massiv kritisiere. Ich verstehe sehr gut, dass er versucht, sich energisch gegen Pauschalverurteilungen zu wehren und das zeigt ja schließlich auch, dass er ein Engagierter ist. Und natürlich ist es auch wichtig, wenn er und andere positive Informationen aus dem DAFV gibt. Andererseits sollten Funktionäre ermuntert werden, die Strukturen und Realitäten des DAFV auch kritisch zu hinterfragen. Positivdarstellungen sind Bestandteil der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, aber eben auch die konstruktive Auseinandersetzung mit Kritik von innen und außen.
 Aus dem alten VDSF habe ich die zunehmende Stimmung in unguter Erinnerung, dass immer weniger Menschen kritische Fragen stellten, weil sie immer mehr den Eindruck gewannen, dass das "eh nichts bringt" und vielleicht sogar noch erhebliche Anfeindungen des "Establishments" nach sich ziehen konnte. Auch diese Altlast musste der DAFV erben und es ist zu hoffen, dass solche Leute wie Hecht, denen das mit Sicherheit nicht entgangen ist, so sie sich auf Bundesebene aktiv eingebracht haben, sich aktiv dafür einsetzen, dass eine neue Diskussions- und auch StreitKULTUR entsteht, die von einem echten und offenen Ringen um die besten Lösungen geprägt sind. Und die innere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit braucht derartige Diskussionen auch nicht zu verstecken, sondern kann sie vor dem breiten Publikum sachlich mit den Pro und Contras darstellen. Dass es dabei zu manch unsachlichen Reaktionen kommt, die einem Funktionär manchmal auch schmerzen können, gehört zur Realität, ist aber unter dem Spruch zu verbuchen: "Wer in die Küche geht, muss es aushalten, dass es heiß ist."


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> 1.)  Dass es dabei zu manch unsachlichen Reaktionen kommt, die einem Funktionär manchmal auch schmerzen können, gehört zur Realität, ist aber unter dem Spruch zu verbuchen: "Wer in die Küche geht, muss es aushalten, dass es heiß ist."


Keine Seitenhiebe hier gegen Köche.....
:g:g
:q:q


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Das ist genau das, was diesem BV fehlt, eine Zielrichtung *FÜR* das Angeln und die Angler und nicht *GEGEN* irgendwas. Der BV und der Angelverband an sich sind keine Protestbewegung oder eine Vereinigung von Revoluzzern, es ist die Vereinigung von Leuten, die ein friedliches Hobby in und mit der Natur vereint!


 
 Ja, eine Zielrichtung für das Angeln.
 Ich meinte allerdings eine positive Besetzung der Kampagnen im Sinne von "für fischverträgliche Kleinwasserkraftanlagen" statt "gegen Kleinwasserkraft". Man stelle sich nur einmal vor, welche gegnerischen Interessengruppen bei den beiden Varianten auf den Plan gerufen werden. Bei letzterem der gesamte "Grüne Bereich", bei ersterem müssten Tier- und Naturschutzverbände an der Seite des DAFV sein.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Seitenhiebe hier gegen Köche.....
> :g:g
> :q:q



Würde ich mir nie erlauben  auch wenn Du es abkönntest.
 Der Spruch bezieht sich im Original auf Politiker, in meiner Analogie jedoch auf DAFV-Funktionäre.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Klar ist die Kohle da.
> Die Gelder für das Angeln canceln.
> 
> 
> ...



Überdenken ist DAS Schlüsselwort.
Nach der Fusion ist man natürlich (als Funktionär) geneigt, konfliktträchtige Themen erst einmal zu vermeiden. Das ist ein verständlicher Ermüdungseffekt nach jahrelanger Auseinandersetzung. Trotzdem muss genau das passieren. Es muss sowieso überall passieren, wo neue Leitungen in einen Apparat kommen. Leider wird das viel zu oft wegen des Problemdrucks des Tagesgeschäfts vernachlässigt und so die Probleme mangelnder Qualität der Arbeit weitergeschleppt. Ein ebenso klassischer wie tödlicher Fehler. Der neue Verband muss sich den Raum geben, alle wichtigen Fragen auf den Tisch zu legen, selbstkritische Analyse zu betreiben und sich so aufzustellen, dass er den Mut zu offener Kontroverse aufbringt. Davon darf er sich auch nicht durch Pflichtveranstaltungen abbringen lassen. Das braucht allerdings auch Zeit, in einer ehrenamtlichen Organisation sogar noch etwas mehr als im professionellen Bereich. Und deswegen gehöre ich nicht zur Fraktion derjenigen, die nach ein paar Monaten gleich das Verdikt der Untätigkeit fällen. Allerdings: der Zeitdruck ist immens. 
Ein klein wenig "Luft" in zeitlicher Hinsicht kann sich der DAFV allerdings an manchen Stellen verschaffen, in dem er Diskussionsprozesse in relevanten Fragen mitgliederöffentlich initiiert. Das müssen keineswegs immer gleich Mitgliederbefragungen sein. Was wäre davon zu halten, wenn man raus aus dem Hinterzimmer käme und sagte: Wir als Präsidium haben dieses und jenes Problem festgestellt, wir könnten uns vorstellen, dass so oder so zu lösen, liebe Mitglieder, wir geben Euch ein halbes Jahr Zeit, Vorschläge und Lösungsansätze zu machen und zu diskutieren und dann beginnt der Gremienprozess?!


----------



## hecht131244 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@Brotfisch
Ich danke für Deinen sehr sachlichen und den Kern unserer Probleme trefffenden Kommeantr Nr. 241!
Ich hab überhaupt keine Lust mit meiner wertvollen Zeit, von der ich nicht viel habe, hier irgendwelchen Unsinn einbringen.
Glaubt mir, es geht mir nur - und wirklich nur - darum, das die Fischerei (zu der das Angeln natürlich dazugehört) in Deutschland eine Zukunft hat!
Jeder kann sich einbringen mit meit am Seil ziehen - aber bitte alle am gleichen Ende! Da es nur einen Verband gibt sollten wir ihn mit aufbauen, jeder nach seinen Neigungen und Interessen. Ich arbeite seit 30 Jahren an der verfluchten Wasserkraft. Ich babe einen interessanten Vortrag hierzu gemacht als PowerPointPräsentation. Solltet Ihr Euch ansehen, dann habt Ihr eine mehr als negative Einstellung zur Wasserkraft. Es gibt keine Fischverträglichen Wasserkraftanlagen! Ich weiß von was ich rede. Habe das alles selbst erlebt, gesehen, bin angzeigt worden wegen Beleidigung,  übeler Nachrede, Geschäftsschädigung (ging bis OLG Karlsruhe), Weitere Anzeigen wegen Hausfriedensbruch, Landfriedensbruch ... und man steht immer allein da, keiner hilft, denn es kostet einen Haufen Geld!
Ihr könnt Euch ja mal ansehen: Planetopia 
[FONT=&quot]http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2011/windenergie157.html[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] (Panorama vom 17.11.11, Lahn)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.ndr.de/regional/wasserkraft105.html[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](NDR: Wie sauber ist Ökostrom, vom 25.10.11) [/FONT]

Ich hoffe es funktioniert!

So kann sich jeder einbringen und für die Angler/Fischer etwas positives erreichen. Will jemand von Euch, dass der Aal ausgerottet wird?
Will jemand von Euch, dass die Lachs-Wiederansiedlungsprogramme erfolglos bleiben?
Es gibt weltweit keinerlei funktionierende Fischabstiegsanlage! Für aale sind Wasserkraftanlagen tödlich (Kaplan-Turbinen: Mortalität bis 86% pro Anlage: Wer´s nicht glaubt bitte folgenden Link betätigen und herunterladen: www.BAFU.admin.ch/publikationen/00721/index.html?lang 
oder einfach googeln: BAFU Der Aal im Hochrhein Nr. 67.
Wer dieses 100 Seiten umfassende schweizer wiss. Untersuchung kennt, hat eine andere Meinung zu Wasserkraft! Das ist blutroter Strom! Uns eht mal was in der Stauhaltung passiert! Seht hier ein Vortrag von mir, den ich so oder ähnlich in fast ganz Deutschland vor allen möglich Fachgremien 7 Symposien etc. gehalten habe - so auch beim BUND Bundesarbeitskreis Wasser:
www.bund.net/fileadmin/bundnet/pdfs/Wasser/20131009_Vortrag_Klein_WRRL_Forum.pdf

So jetzt wisst Ihr bescheid. Später noch mehr zu anderen Dingen, meine Zeit ist knapp - muss jetzt noch unsere Lachse füttern und nach den Krebsen schauen.

Wie Ihr seht braucht man keinen Verband, man kann auch alles selber organisieren - mit geringem Aufwand das Optimum erreichen. Und da streitet Ihr ob "Angeln" Fischerei ist oder so einen Quatsch!
Es gibt viele, viele Dinge zu tun und die kann man gemeinsamt tun. Wenn das alles dann zusammenläuft, dann haben wir gewonnen und vielleicht sogar unter einem Dach, gemeinsam und Zusmmaen. Dann sic wir stark und streiten nur noch ein bißchen. Leider ist meine Zeit zu knapp und ich kann nur ab und zu hier mitmachen.
Dazu später mehr!
Viele Grüße
Winfried


----------



## hecht131244 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Habe gearde gesehen, dass der Link zu Planetoia nicht funktioniert:
nehmt diesen hier:
http://www.planetopia.de/nc/magazin...enkraft-wasserkraftwerke-als-fischkiller.html

Gruß

Winfried


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Warum beantwortest Du nicht mal die Fragen welche Dir gestelllt wurden?

Desweiteren warum fragst/ bittest Du den VDSF/ DAFV nicht mal um Unterstützung in Deinem Kampf vor den Gerichten?  

Oder kommt von dort bereits was?


----------



## antonio (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

das ist doch alles schön und gut, was du da schreibst zur wasserkraft.
du sagst selbst du arbeitest seit 30 jahren daran.
was hat es gebracht bisher?(nicht negativ gegen dich persönlich gemeint).
die wasserkraft kann nicht die hauptaufgabe des bv sein.
da stehen erst mal andere baustellen an.
und was will denn dieser bv gegen die milliardenschweren energiekonzerne ausrichten wenn er weder geld hat noch seine eigenen probleme im griff hat?
der bv wird doch von denen gar nicht ernst genommen und ich behaupte sogar ausgelacht.
also erst mal muß ein verband her, der nicht von allen gar nicht mehr für voll genommen wird.

antonio


----------



## hecht131244 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@antonio
Von wegen ausgelacht!
Ich mache das fast ganz alleine - und da lacht keiner (mehr)!
Ist zu umfangreich über alles in Detail zu gehen.
Aber - ich sagte wir waren in Fulda und haben einer ARGE gegründet - ja mit dem neuen Verband - und jetzt haben wir wohl einen schlagkräftigen, gemeinsamen Zusammenschluss in dem (fast) alle LV im DAFV mitarbeiten und gemeinsam finanzieren! Das ist doch ein guter Anfang und wir machen gemeinsam weiter! Ich habe das Eingangsreferat mit pps gehalten.

Da wird nicht nur Wasserkraft behandelt sondern auch der Aalmanagementplan, die Flussverbauungen, Methangasbildung in Stauhaltungen, Tierschutz im aquatischen Lebensraum (gilt Tierschutz auch im Wasser oder nicht - er steht in Art. 20a im GG!), funktionierende Fischaufsteigsanlagen, funktionierende Fischabstiegsanlagen, Monitoring u.v.a. mehr. Wer will kann hier bis zum Umfallen mitarbeiten, sich einbringen und sinnvolles zugunsten aller Angler leisten. Hier gilt kein Geschwätz sondern harte und kompetente Arbeit gegenüber Politik, Rgierungen, Behörden etc....
Winfried


----------



## hecht131244 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@sharpo
Seit Fulda kann von dort was kommen!
Das muss noch auf die richtigen Füße gestellt werden, denn die LV müssen hier mitziehen. Wir machen ja nichts Eigenbrödleriches sondern etwas für alle Fischer!
Ich werde Euch berichten.
Winfried


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wir diskutieren hier über den Aalbestand und die Zusammenhänge mit den Wasserkraftwerken in Deutschland...und anderswo werden Millionen von Glasaalen gefangen, in Dosen gepackt und als Delikatesse vermarktet! 

 Ziele sind gut.... von mir aus auch Zusammenhalt... aber den MUSS sich der BV und auch seine LV erst verdienen...


----------



## Tomasz (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Hallo Winfried,
da Deine Zeit knapp ist und Du sicher nicht alles gelesen hast, hole ich meine Fragen gerne ein weiteres mal hoch. Möchtest Du diese beantworten oder ist für Dich alles was aus dem alten DAV kommt einfach nicht Wert zu diskutieren? Ich würde Dir die Fragen gerne nochmal vorholen, aber die Arbeit mache ich mir nur, wenn ich auch eine Antwort erwarten kann. Denn auch meine Zeit ist knapp und ich habe die Fragen jetzt schon mehrfach wiederholt gehabt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> @antonio
> Von wegen ausgelacht!
> Ich mache das fast ganz alleine - und da lacht keiner (mehr)!
> Ist zu umfangreich über alles in Detail zu gehen.
> ...




antonio


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> *Wie Ihr seht braucht man keinen Verband, man kann auch alles selber organisieren - mit geringem Aufwand das Optimum erreichen*.
> Viele Grüße
> Winfried



upps #6


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade sehe, wer alles online ist, wass sagen denn die Mitglieder und vor allem die Funktionäre des ehemaligen DAV dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus Tomasz,

ich fühle mich mal (in)direkt angesprochen da mich das Thema interessiert und ich über den Tag ab und an einmal reingeschaut habe.
Was soll ich sagen, ich bin zwar "Funktionär" in einem Regionalverband, aber davon leben kann ich trotzdem nicht, muss also nebenher doch noch arbeiten #h
Und
mal so eins, zwei Zeilen mit Wiederholungen sind ja schnell geschrieben, aber das ohne Inhalt... gibt da ja so ein paar Kandidaten hier |rolleyes
Dafür ist mir persönlich aber das Thema zu wichtig, deshalb nun etwas länger.
.....

Den Ausführungen von Winfried stimme ich zu großen Teilen zu und ich schätze auch seine Arbeit, welche er über Jahrzehnte in Hessen und darüber hinaus geleistet hat.

Der Grund, warum es so "Holpert" liegt jedoch wo anders:

Es ist einfach, durch Jahrzehnte lange "Trennung" der Verbände / Angler, das Denken ein Anderes geworden



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Wir leben nun mal in einer modernen Gesellschaft und haben mit unserem  Hobby eine Nische, die es uns im Rahmen der geltenden Gesetze erlaubt,  in dieser Nische unserem Hobby nach den gesetzlichen und oft nach durch  Vereine oder Verpächter eingeengten Regel der Fischerei nachzugehen.
> Also Fazit: Wir sind "streng" reglementiert!



Diese Reglementierung hat garnichts mit dem System, noch mit der "modernen Gesellschaft" zu tun, sondern mit dem Versäumen der Formulierung wie Umsetzung von Standpunkten.



hecht131244 schrieb:


> @Blauzahn
> Ich merke, dass keinerlei Information oder Hintergrund vorhanden ist!
> Es ist jammerschade für die vertrödelte Zeit!
> Wiinfried



Getrödelt hat sicher niemand, nur auseinandergelebt.



hecht131244 schrieb:


> ....Ich könnte Euch ja aufklären was so gerade auf der höchsten Ebene läuft.
> ....



Versuchst du ja und das schätze ich, aber eben nicht überzeugend.



hecht131244 schrieb:


> ...
> Komm auf den Boden der Realität zurück - die Zeiten des DAV sind vorbei!
> ....





hecht131244 schrieb:


> .... nichts dazu gelernt hat und nicht dazu lernen will und lediglich die alten DAV-Phrasen
> ...





hecht131244 schrieb:


> ...
> Zum DAV: Ich habe leider zu wenig Erfahrung mit dem DAV! Ich weiß nur, dass er völlig anders strukturiert war....



Das ist eigentlich der Kern des Problems.
Alles was man übder den Anderen zu wissen glaubt, ist wenig bis garnicht fundiert, wird aber zur Grundlage des eigenen Denkens und der eigenen Entscheidungen. 
Was folgende Passage m.M.n deutlich macht



hecht131244 schrieb:


> und in der von kommunistisch-stalinistischen Hardlinern gepägten  Dikdatur ohne jegliche Meinungsfreiheit man nach allen Regeln der Kunst  angeln konnte und sogar in fast jedem Gewässer der ehemaligen DDR  (gottlob sind wie die los!).
> ...





hecht131244 schrieb:


> ...Und viele DAV Privilegien aus DDR-Zeit sind damit verloren gegangen.
> Hier gbit es Gerichtsurteile zum Setzkescher, zum lebenden Köderfisch,  den "vernünftigen Grund", das richtige Töten von Fischen (Abstechen  durch Herzstich nach Betäubung, Wettfischen (Angeln aus Spass am Fische  fangen; fehlen des vernünftigen Grundes... u.v.a.m.).



Es ist nicht Kommunismus, Kapitalismus oder anderes für die Gräben verantwortlich, sondern einzig das Denken, geprägt durch das Umfeld.
Sicher gibt es vor allem beim Eigentum der Gewässer große Unterschiede und damit verbunden auch andere Strukturen wie auch Verständnisse.
Aber
1990 kamen die Gesetze der "modernen Welt" und es gab hier und da die "Übernahme", aber eben nicht überall und so entwicklete sich eine Angelkultur im "DAV-Land" welche liberaler, freizügiger und sozialer war und bis heute noch ist, als im Altbundesgebiet.
Dies zu bewahren ist unser, mein größtes Ziel, weil das unsere/meine Mitglieder von mir erwarten und nach über 20 Jahren Bestand in der "modernen Gesellschaft" so falsch nicht gewesen sein kann.
Dazu gehören, wie bei dir, der Kampf gegen KWK, die Umsetzung der WRRL, die Kormoranvergrämung und der Kampf gegen Behörden - um nur einzelne Beispiele zu nennen.
Und glaube mir, das war von Anfang an nicht einfach, da die "importierten Buschzulagen-Beamten" aus Bayern und Hessen hier in Sachsen schon verdammt ehrgeizig und rigoros vorgegangen sind.
Die Gesetze glichen sich an (bzw. wurden kopiert), alte Wasserrechte wurden "ausgegraben" und der letzte Tropfen aus den Flüssen und Bächen gequetscht.
Dabei blieben etliche Fische auf der Strecke und auch so mancher Kämpfer für die Angler...
aber nie die Liberlität und Offenheit, das Eintreten dür den Angler - fürs Angeln.

Winfried und andere Mitlesende.
Es ist an der Zeit alte Zöpfe abzuschneiden und gemeinsam einen neuen Weg zu gehen.
Dieser aber muss von allen getragen und verstanden werden, muss kommuniziert werden.
Und das mit Offenheit, mit Erfahrungsaustausch, Nachdenken - einem Aufeinander zu gehen
und nicht mit alten Denkmustern zerschlagen werden.

Und auch nicht mit dem Abtun des Anderen, er habe keine Ahnung von dem was "gerade abgeht"

Abendgruß
René


----------



## Hezaru (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Um zur Tröödfrage zurückzukommen,
ja, wir bräuchten schon einen der sich für Angler einsetzt,
gegen Verbote kämpft und sich für Angler und Fischereirechte einsetzt.
Ich würde dafür gerne 20 statt zwei Euro geben.
Leider ist der akt. BV die zwei nicht wert.
Da wird sich was ändern, aber nicht in ein paar Monaten.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Und das für einen DAFV der auf rechtlich fragwürdige weiße aus der Taufe gehoben wurde.


 
Entschuldige , ich bin nun wahrlich kein glühender Verfechter dieser "unglücklichen" Fusion. Es hilft aber keinem weiter ständig nur in der Vergangenheit zu bohren.

Liefern müssen nicht die zahlenden Angler allein , aber etwas Druck kann nicht schaden, liefern muss auch und eigentlich zu aller erst dieser BV.

Trotzdem finde ich die Diskussionsansätze mit Hecht.. für gut und richtig und sie verdienen weiter verfolgt zu werden.
Ganz einfach deshalb, weil sie ein Stück der ungelösten Probleme dieser Fusion verdeutlichen und die werden nicht per Verordnung vón Oben gelöst.
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Und das für einen DAFV der auf rechtlich fragwürdige weiße aus der Taufe gehoben wurde.



Nein,
auch für Dich, und für mich
Und nicht für nen Bundesverband.

Wie ich diese Zweizeiler liebe #6


----------



## Tomasz (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...ich fühle mich mal (in)direkt angesprochen da mich das Thema interessiert und ich über den Tag ab und an einmal reingeschaut habe.
> ...
> 1990 kamen die Gesetze der "modernen Welt" und es gab hier und da die "Übernahme", aber eben nicht überall und so entwicklete sich eine Angelkultur im "DAV-Land" welche liberaler, freizügiger und sozialer war und bis heute noch ist, als im Altbundesgebiet.
> Dies zu bewahren ist unser, mein größtes Ziel, weil das unsere/meine Mitglieder von mir erwarten und nach über 20 Jahren Bestand in der "modernen Gesellschaft" so falsch nicht gewesen sein kann.
> ...



Nee Rene, Du warst nicht gemeint. Deine Einstellung und Arbeit glaube ich nach Deinen Beiträgen hier im Board und auch außerhalb dieses ein wenig zu kennen. Damit meinte ich andere.
Vieles von dem was Du hier geschrieben hast kann ich gut verstehen. Aber wie willst Du, sollen wir die Angelkultur im "DAV-Land" erhalten, weiter entwickeln oder gar auf andere Länder ausweiten? Was soll der Weg sein, wenn sie von sicher nicht ganz unwichtigen Funktionären als alte DAV-Phrasen abgetan werden, die überholt sind. Das Gegenteil ist doch der Fall. Aber ich sehe in vielen Bemerkungen von Funktionären auf beiden Seiten, dass sich die unterschiedlichen Philosophien nach wie vor unvereinbar gegenüber stehen. Was hat uns die Fusion speziell an dieser Stelle gebracht und wo soll der Weg angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse hinführen? Warum wird das nicht offen thematisiert und nach Lösungen gesucht? Ich versteh es nicht. Da wird der Deckel auf einem Pulverfass gehalten in der Hoffnung der geht nicht irgendwann einmal hoch.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...aber nie die Liberlität und Offenheit, das Eintreten dür den Angler - fürs Angeln...


 
 Also alles das was der DAFV vermissen lässt!


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Nee Rene, Du warst nicht gemeint. Deine Einstellung und Arbeit glaube ich nach Deinen Beiträgen hier im Board und auch außerhalb dieses ein wenig zu kennen. Damit meinte ich andere.
> Vieles von dem was Du hier geschrieben hast kann ich gut verstehen. Aber wie willst Du, sollen wir die Angelkultur im "DAV-Land" erhalten, weiter entwickeln oder gar auf andere Länder ausweiten? Was soll der Weg sein, wenn sie von sicher nicht ganz unwichtigen Funktionären als alte DAV-Phrasen abgetan werden, die überholt sind. Das Gegenteil ist doch der Fall. Aber ich sehe in vielen Bemerkungen von Funktionären auf beiden Seiten, dass sich die unterschiedlichen Philosophien nach wie vor unvereinbar gegenüber stehen. Was hat uns die Fusion speziell an dieser Stelle gebracht und wo soll der Weg angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse hinführen? Warum wird das nicht offen thematisiert und nach Lösungen gesucht? Ich versteh es nicht. Da wird der Deckel auf einem Pulverfass gehalten in der Hoffnung der geht nicht irgendwann einmal hoch.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Das Problem ist und hier muss ich Thomas einfach mal zustimmen (obwohl das so neu nicht ist, was die schlecht gemachte Fusion angeht), dass man die eigentlichen Probleme vor und während der Fusion nie angesprochen, geschweige denn angepackt hat.
Es ist aber, auch unter dem neuen BV möglich unsere liberalen Strutkuren auf LV-Ebene zu erhalten.
Worauf es ja u.a. beim Gewässerfond ankommt.
Dazu bedarf es aber dem Mitwirken jedes Einzelnen und  
der Offenheit und Mitnahme der LV.
Und, eines Dialoges mit allen Beteiligten auf Bundes- und Landesebene.
Blubbern is nich, machen #h

@Fischebandit
Lösungen sind angezeigt, nicht das Resümieren und Resonieren.
Da könnt ihr noch 100 mal drüber schimpfen, es ändert sich dadurch nichts.
Auch dein Austritt es deinem Verein ändert daran nichts


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@hecht und alle wasserkraftgegner: womit läuft denn euer Computer? mit dampf? nee, mit Strom und der kommt nicht einfach gottgewollt und gotterzeugt aus der Steckdose! und eines ist fakt: nur eine reaktorkatastrophe in unserem land und die c&r- debatte hat sich erübrigt! das angeln an sich ist oftmals unsinnig außer mit der wii! d.h., die energiewende muß her. klar kann ich mich hinstellen, aber ohne Wasserkraft. äußerst egoistisch!
 klar werden die aale gefährdet, klar funktionieren fischwanderhilfen schlecht. aber dann muß man eben versuchen, eine lösung zu finden und nicht einfach Wasserkraft verbieten! Gegenthese: Strom brauchen über 80 Millionen deutsche! Wenn angeln und fischen für die paar leute verboten wird, brauchen wir keine fische mehr und können nur mit Wasserkraft sämtlichen Strom erzeugen! merkt ihr was? genau so klare Zielsetzungen wie eure.
 und jede bessere lösung als die bisherigen sind bessere lösungen als gar keine, viele kleine lösungen bringen hoffentlich einen großen erfolg!


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

OT an
@Leopard
Lese dich mal ein in die "Strompraxis" Deutschlands.
Wir zahlen in Spitzenzeiten (wir produzieren viel Strom durch Wind und Sonne) an die Abnehmer im Ausland Gebühren, weil wir ihn nicht selbst verbrauchen können und kaufen in Spitzenlastzeiten dann (wenn wir Strom brauchen) diesen Strom teuer wieder zurück.
Zweimal bezahlt aber ein ökologisch reines Gewissen...
Cool ne?

Da ist die WK noch garnicht dabei, das ist nur das lukrative Hobby von Wasserrechtsinhabern.

OT aus


----------



## Lazarus (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @hecht und alle wasserkraftgegner: womit läuft denn euer Computer? mit dampf? nee, mit Strom und der kommt nicht einfach gottgewollt und gotterzeugt aus der Steckdose!


Die Menge an Strom, die von KWK bereitgestellt wird, ist vernachlässigbar. Bei der kleinen Wasserkraft geht es doch ausschließlich darum, Subvebtionen abzugreifen.
Als Angler bin ich also doppelt angeschi$$en: Die Gewässer werden mir kaputt subventioniert und ich zahle auch noch selbst dafür.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Was für liberale Strukturen meinst du genau?



Die Frage hast du für dich doch schon beantwortet,
also spare ich mir meine.

Weitere Kritik richtest du bitte direkt an den AVE und nicht an mich #h


----------



## Tomasz (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das Problem ist und hier muss ich Thomas einfach mal zustimmen (obwohl das so neu nicht ist, was die schlecht gemachte Fusion angeht), dass man die eigentlichen Probleme vor und während der Fusion nie angesprochen, geschweige denn angepackt hat.
> Es ist aber, auch unter dem neuen BV möglich unsere liberalen Strutkuren auf LV-Ebene zu erhalten.
> Worauf es ja u.a. beim Gewässerfond ankommt.
> Dazu bedarf es aber dem Mitwirken jedes Einzelnen und
> ...



Ich denke wir stimmen überein, was die Probleme der Fusion angehen. Die Probleme sind bekannt, aber wo sind die Lösungsansätze? Sich jetzt auf die LV-Ebene zurück zu ziehen und dort zu versuchen die freizügigen Möglichkeiten zu erhalte,n kann doch nicht der Schlusspunkt sein. Dazu hätte es doch keiner Fusion gebraucht. Das hätte man auch Landesebene doch auch ohne die Fusion weiter betreiben können. Wenn ich die Ausführungen in der Zeitschrift des LAVB genau verfolge und  dabei ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen lese, würde es mich nicht mal  sonderlich wundern, wenn der LAVB demnächst seinen Austritt aus dem DAFV  erklärt. Aber lassen wir diese Spekulationen und warum sollte man zwischen den Zeilen lesen müssen und dabei vielleicht falsch interpretieren. 
Zu Recht sprichst Du von Offenheit und Mitnahme sprichst. Mag sein dass da bei Euch im Regionalverband oder auch anderenorts ein zartes Pflänzchen gedeiht. Aber den Sonnenaufgang auf Landes- oder gar Bundesebene sehe ich nicht. Und das ist bitter und sollte nach den Erfahrungen um den Fusionsprozess eigentlich als erstes Problem angegangen werde. Wenn man so die Akzeptanz und Leidenschaft der Mitglieder erreicht, dann können wir auch gerne über Wasserkraft und den Kormoran diskutieren.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@blauzahn
das ist richtig und eine falsche Politik. genauso wahr ist aber, daß Deutschland im letzten jahr mehr dreckigen kohlestrom erzeugt hat als in den letzten jahren. genauso wahr hat fokushima ja wohl eine wesentlich größere Gefahr aufgezeigt . 
und deswegen sage ich ja auch, energiewende ja aber Anstrengungen auf der suche nach besseren lösungen, AUCH bei der Wasserkraft! und das eben schnell! 
 und eines ist fakt, all der Strom, der derzeit mit "sauberen" mitteln erzeugt wird, würde bei Abschaltung allerdreckigen Kraftwerke noch nicht mal annähernd dafür ausreichen, Deutschland zu versorgen!
aber das ist ja auch nur ein Thema beim wirken des verbandes. ;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Fazit nach 27 Seiten:

Es gibt einen Funktionär, der sich hier outet und von einer geheimnisvollen ARGE berichtet, die bis dato fast allen hier Anwesenden unbekannt war und genauso wie der DAFV sehr "öffentlichkeitsscheu" arbeitet. Die Themen dieser ARGE - Wasserkraft u.ä., also Schwerpunkt Naturschutz - ähneln den Zielen des DAFV. (Fast) alle LV sind Mitglied in der ARGE und finanzieren die ARGE- so wie den DAFV.

Ein Einsetzen für die Angler konnte ich aus den bisherigen Zeilen von Hecht nicht rauslesen, außer das es eh keinen Sinn macht für ein C&R, gegen Setzkescherverbot etc. - also für Interessen von uns Anglern - zu kämpfen. Wettfischen ist auch uninteressant. Also alles wie beim DAFV. Habe ich ein Déjà vu?


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich denke wir stimmen überein, was die Probleme der Fusion angehen. Die Probleme sind bekannt, aber wo sind die Lösungsansätze? Sich jetzt auf die LV-Ebene zurück zu ziehen und dort zu versuchen die freizügigen Möglichkeiten zu erhalte,n kann doch nicht der Schlusspunkt sein. Dazu hätte es doch keiner Fusion gebraucht. Das hätte man auch Landesebene doch auch ohne die Fusion weiter betreiben können. Wenn ich die Ausführungen in der Zeitschrift des LAVB genau verfolge und  dabei ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen lese, würde es mich nicht mal  sonderlich wundern, wenn der LAVB demnächst seinen Austritt aus dem DAFV  erklärt. Aber lassen wir diese Spekulationen und warum sollte man zwischen den Zeilen lesen müssen und dabei vielleicht falsch interpretieren.
> Zu Recht sprichst Du von Offenheit und Mitnahme sprichst. Mag sein dass da bei Euch im Regionalverband oder auch anderenorts ein zartes Pflänzchen gedeiht. Aber den Sonnenaufgang auf Landes- oder gar Bundesebene sehe ich nicht. Und das ist bitter und sollte nach den Erfahrungen um den Fusionsprozess eigentlich als erstes Problem angegangen werde. Wenn man so die Akzeptanz und Leidenschaft der Mitglieder erreicht, dann können wir auch gerne über Wasserkraft und den Kormoran diskutieren.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Da sind wieder die "Geister die man rief"

Es hätte nicht sein müssen, wurde aber speziell durch Euren Präsi forciert, warum auch immer.
Auch unser LV-Präs, erst als Widerstandskämpfer, dann als Umfaller.
Es ist wie es ist, rückgängig geht nicht mehr....
Herumreiten auf vergangenem bringt Stillstand.
Besinnen auf eigene Stärken und es besser machen als bisher.
BV auf EU und Bundesebene erwünscht - Umsetzung bisher mangelhaft (bedingt durch angesprochene Fusionsfehler)
Unterschiede im Denken und Umsetzen noch zu groß.
Besser machen, alle, die wollen.

"Manuskriptstil"

Nun Feierabend.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Wie Ihr seht braucht man keinen Verband, man kann auch alles selber organisieren - mit geringem Aufwand das Optimum erreichen.





hecht131244 schrieb:


> Ich mache das fast ganz alleine - und da lacht keiner (mehr)!



Versuchst Du wenigstens manchmal zu verstehen, was Du selber schreibst?

Du proklamierst den Bundesverband, schreibst aber gleichzeitig, dass Du alles alleine machst und schaffst. 

Sorry, aber Du erinnerst mich an einen religiösen Eiferer, der seine Sache mit ebenso großer Verblendung, wie Fanatismus, verfolgt.

Das Du hier selbst zu sachlichen Fragen keine Stellung nimmst, disqualifiziert Dich als Gesprächspartner in jeder Form. 



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das Problem ist und hier muss ich Thomas einfach mal zustimmen (obwohl das so neu nicht ist, was die schlecht gemachte Fusion angeht), dass man die eigentlichen Probleme vor und während der Fusion nie angesprochen, geschweige denn angepackt hat.
> Es ist aber, auch unter dem neuen BV möglich unsere liberalen Strutkuren auf LV-Ebene zu erhalten.
> Worauf es ja u.a. beim Gewässerfond ankommt.
> Dazu bedarf es aber dem Mitwirken jedes Einzelnen und
> ...




Im Grunde richtig. Doch wozu dann einen BV finanzieren, sofern dieser sich nicht eindeutig positioniert und seit Jahren jegliche Kommunikationswilligkeit vermissen lässt. 

Die Möglichkeit, Eure liberalen Strukturen zu erhalten, verdankt Ihr doch in erster Linie der Tatsache, bis vor kurzem in einem DAV organisiert gewesen zu sein, der diese Richtung gestützt hat. Seit der Fusion könnt Ihr froh sein, dass der BV so derartig schwach ist, dass er in keinster Weise wirksam werden kann. 

Was macht Ihr, wenn der DAFV mit alter VDSF-Denke mehrheitlich ausgestattet, erstarken würde?


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr, wenn der DAFV mit alter VDSF-Denke mehrheitlich ausgestattet, erstarken würde?



Austreten ?

JA


----------



## Tomasz (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Gute Nacht.

Tomasz


----------



## hecht131244 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@Leopard-Afrika
So ist das halt in Foren! Da wird zu allem Unsinn schwadroniert ohne das man Ahnung hat! Ich habe das bei Dir schon mehrmals gemerkt.
Es ist sinnlos - ich steige bei soviel gelabertem Unsinn aus.
Ich halte es so: Wovon ich keine Ahnung habe, halte ich das Mau.....!
Das würde manchem hier anstehen.
Macht Euer Forum allein und redet Euch froh, denn selig sind die Unwissenden.
Winfried


----------



## Trollhorn (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Nun haben wir ja mit Winfried schon jemanden vom Verband hier der sich stellt, doch irgendwie kommt man hier trotzdem zu keinen wirklichen "Diskussionsergebnissen".

Winfried steht auf der einen Seite nun fast allein da - dann kommt er vielleicht 2 mal am Tag online und muß sich durch ca. 5-10 Seiten an Kommentaren kämpfen die teilweise ihn und seine Meinung zerpflücken und teilweise aber auch gute Fragen (zB von Tomasz) etc. beinhalten.
Bis jetzt hat Winfried leider nur auf die eher persönlichen Kommentare reagiert und nicht auf die guten Fragen - da er sich scheinbar angegriffen und über einen Kamm geschoren fühlt, wobei ich denke die meisten hier sein Engagement so wie er es beschrieben hat zu schätzen wissen.


Wie wäre es denn wenn jemand der ein wenig Zeit dazu hat, dem Winfried einige gesammelte, wichtige Fragen zukommen lässt (als PN oder sonstwie), sodass er, wenn er denn möchte, diese dann in Ruhe beantworten kann. Wenn sich schon jemand stellt sollte man das doch auch nutzen.
Danach kann man ja immer noch entscheiden ob eine weiterführende Diskussion Sinn macht oder nicht...


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> @Leopard-Afrika
> So ist das halt in Foren! Da wird zu allem Unsinn schwadroniert ohne das man Ahnung hat! Ich habe das bei Dir schon mehrmals gemerkt.
> Es ist sinnlos - ich steige bei soviel gelabertem Unsinn aus.
> Ich halte es so: Wovon ich keine Ahnung habe, halte ich das Mau.....!
> ...



Und so was nennt sich Pressesprecher!?!  Da lach ich nur!


----------



## uwe2855 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Schade das Winfried aus der Diskussion ausgestiegen ist. Ist aber auch kein Wunder wenn sein Tun, Handeln und seine Worte von Einigen hier bis ins kleinste Detail zerpflückt und nur kritisiert werden. Im Gegensatz zu unserem BV und einigen Landesverbänden hatte und hat er Ideen die er an seinen Gewässer(n) umgesetzt hat. Das er seinen „Kampf“ gegen die anderen Interessengruppen in den vielen Jahren hartnäckig alleine durchgefochten und sich auch an die Presse gewandt hat  finde ich bewundernswert. Zeigt natürlich auch das absolute Desinteresse des BV. Meine Meinung ist: Wir sollten noch viel mehr solcher Winfrieds haben. Es gibt sicher auch noch ein paar und ich kenne noch welche. Nur werden sie den Teufel tun sich hier zu Wort zu melden um ebenfalls zerrissen zu werden. Anstatt die Arbeit solcher „Einzelkämpfer“ herabzuwürdigen sollten wir solche Leute in ihrer Arbeit zu unterstützen anstatt nur rumzumöppeln. Und wenn wir solche „Winfrieds“ nicht schon in der Vergangenheit gehabt hätten ständen wir heute noch viel schlechter da. Klar ist natürlich, das das eigentlich die Arbeit der LV und auch des BV hätte sein müssen. Nur wenn die nichts machen?
Kritik ist einfach und schnell geschrieben. Aber wie wärs denn mal zur Abwechslung mit guten Vorschlägen?
Ich kann ja euren Unmut gegen den BV verstehen aber diesen an Winfried auszulassen finde ich beschämend. Meine Meinung.

Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wer in der Güllegrube sitzt, muss sich halt nicht wundern, wenn er Flecken kriegt und müffelt...

Nix gegen Winfrieds Engagement bei seinem Spezialgebiet, lobenswert - aber was und wie er zum Thema Verbände von sich gibt (dazu noch als Pressereferent eines LV), da braucht sich niemand zu wundern, wenn immer mehr Menschen der organsierten Angelfischerei den Rücken kehren oder nur noch als gezwungene Beitragszahler drin sind, weil sie sonst nicht angeln können (aktuelle Zahl beim VDSF/DAFV dürfte momentan so um die 640.000 liegen, reale Personen werden das kaum mehr als 450.000 sein )  ...

Ich hatte gestern noch einige interessante Gespräche zur Präsidiumssitzung - wenn das stimmt, wie da "gearbeitet" wurde und vor allem wie viel von dem was man sich vorgenommen abzuarbeiten, auch wirklich nur mal angesprochen wurde, dann sieht das noch viel düsterer aus, als selbst ich dachte. 

Was nach unserer Recherche, speziell im Laufe der letzten Wochen, alles noch an sehr bedenklichen Dokumenten und Fakten aufgetaucht ist, trägt auch nicht dazu bei, diesem BV eine längerfristige Zukunft zu zutrauen - wir warten mal ab, was man nach dem 08. 02. noch alles von der VA-Sitzung hört...

Sollte das auch da in die von mir befürchtete Richtung an Hand des bis jetzt Recherchierten entwickeln, kann man dann wirklich sagen, nein, einen SOLCHEN Bundesverband braucht nicht nur kein Angler..

Und wenn da nicht schnellstens die Notbremse gezogen wird von den diesen BV tragenden LV bei der VA-Sitzung, werden auch einige dieser sicher nicht ohne Schrammen da rauskommen.

Und wenn es richtig hart kommen sollte, was mir persönlich immer wahrscheinlicher scheint, können am Ende auch alle Vereine von LV betroffen sein, die nicht rechtzeitig richtig handeln und sich da absichern...

Hier geht's wohl eher nicht mehr um Reformen, wie von mir angemahnt, da scheints inzwischen wohl eher um die nackte Existenz zu gehen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn jemand der ein wenig Zeit dazu hat, dem Winfried einige gesammelte, wichtige Fragen zukommen lässt (als PN oder sonstwie), sodass er, wenn er denn möchte, diese dann in Ruhe beantworten kann. Wenn sich schon jemand stellt sollte man das doch auch nutzen.
> Danach kann man ja immer noch entscheiden ob eine weiterführende Diskussion Sinn macht oder nicht...



Er hat hier nicht eine Frage zu Inhalten beantwortet- entweder weil er nicht will, nicht kann oder nach "Verbandsregeln" nicht darf!

Warum also Zeit in neue Fragen investieren?

Naja, und wenn der BV tatsächlich um die nackte Existenz kämpft (ich habe da keine Zweifel an Thomas seinen Aussagen!) hat sich das Thema ja eh erledigt...:q


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Januar 2014)

Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus Tomasz,
> 
> ich fühle mich mal (in)direkt angesprochen da mich das Thema interessiert und ich über den Tag ab und an einmal reingeschaut habe.
> Was soll ich sagen, ich bin zwar "Funktionär" in einem Regionalverband, aber davon leben kann ich trotzdem nicht, muss also nebenher doch noch arbeiten #h
> ...



Natürlich sind da zwei völlig unterschiedliche Anglerkulturen zusammengeführt worden, ohne dass man die sich daraus  ergebenden Probleme "eingepreist" hat, so dass sie fortbestehen und bearbeitet werden müssen. 
Aber es gibt eben auch Altlasten in dem "modernen" System aus dem Altverband, die ebenfalls angegangen werden müssen.



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Schade das Winfried aus der Diskussion ausgestiegen ist. Ist aber auch kein Wunder wenn sein Tun, Handeln und seine Worte von Einigen hier bis ins kleinste Detail zerpflückt und nur kritisiert werden. Im Gegensatz zu unserem BV und einigen Landesverbänden hatte und hat er Ideen die er an seinen Gewässer(n) umgesetzt hat. Das er seinen „Kampf“ gegen die anderen Interessengruppen in den vielen Jahren hartnäckig alleine durchgefochten und sich auch an die Presse gewandt hat  finde ich bewundernswert. Zeigt natürlich auch das absolute Desinteresse des BV. Meine Meinung ist: Wir sollten noch viel mehr solcher Winfrieds haben. Es gibt sicher auch noch ein paar und ich kenne noch welche. Nur werden sie den Teufel tun sich hier zu Wort zu melden um ebenfalls zerrissen zu werden. Anstatt die Arbeit solcher „Einzelkämpfer“ herabzuwürdigen sollten wir solche Leute in ihrer Arbeit zu unterstützen anstatt nur rumzumöppeln. Und wenn wir solche „Winfrieds“ nicht schon in der Vergangenheit gehabt hätten ständen wir heute noch viel schlechter da. Klar ist natürlich, das das eigentlich die Arbeit der LV und auch des BV hätte sein müssen. Nur wenn die nichts machen?
> Kritik ist einfach und schnell geschrieben. Aber wie wärs denn mal zur Abwechslung mit guten Vorschlägen?
> Ich kann ja euren Unmut gegen den BV verstehen aber diesen an Winfried auszulassen finde ich beschämend. Meine Meinung.
> 
> Uwe



Ich finde es auch schade.
Vielleicht gehört zu dem geforderten "Kulturwandel" auch, dass alle Beteiligten darüber nachdenken, wie sie miteinander umgehen sollten.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Das Problem an diesem "miteinander umgehen" ist nur, dass die Verbandspposition, die sich hier geformt hat, keinerlei Legitimation zur Mitsprache hat.
Es ist also aus deren Sicht eine rein freiwillige Leistung, wenn einzelne Funktionäre sich zu Äußerungen hier im AB und/oder gegenüber dem AB hinreißen lassen. Deshalb wird es von dieser Seite -und genauso interpretiere ich Winfrieds Beiträge und sein Verhalten- als reine Goodwill-Aktion gesehen, für die wir auch noch dankbar zu sein haben.
Umgekehrt herrscht in einer Internet-Community wie der Unsrigen die Philosophie der Selbstverständlichkeit von Informationsweitergabe. Wir stehen also den Verbänden gegenüber in der Erwartungshaltung, dass es deren Pflicht ist zu informieren und Transparenz an den Tag zu legen.

Folge:
Sobald wir oder einzelne von uns ihre (aus wahrscheinlich unser aller Sicht berechtigten) Informationsforderungen massiv vertreten und/oder entsprechend massive Kritik am bisherigen Informationsverhalten äußern, fühlt sich der Angesprochene (aus seiner Sicht genauso zurecht) angegriffen und unter Druck gesetzt und rechtfertigt damit seinen persönlichen Rückzug aus jedem Diskussionsansatz, den er ja erst einmal völlig freiwillig überhaupt ermöglicht hatte.

Eine Konsensmöglichkeit ergibt sich daher nicht aus der Überlegung, wie miteinander umgegangen werden könnte, sondern höchstens daraus, sich tatsächlich mal an einen gemeinsamen Tisch zu setzen um Erwartungshaltung der einen Seite dem Kommunikationsgebaren der anderen Seite gegenüber zu stellen.


----------



## Fr33 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ich finde es schade dass Winfried sich hier verabschieded hat. Aber auch wenn es jetzt hart klingt - er hatte seine Chance vieles klar zu stellen, offene Fragen (wenn auch nicht alles!) zu beantworten etc.


Was ist passiert?


Es wurde auf keine konkrete Frage eingegangen. 
Auf einen Rundumschlag folgte dann der Focus auf Wasserkraftwerke und Kormoranmanagement.


Okey, das sind Themen die Angler auch interessieren sollten -aber das sind in den Augen der meisten hier nicht die brisantesten Theman auf der Agenda oder?


Wir sollen uns von alten Strukturen lösen und einen Neuanfang beginnen. Ja gerne! Das kann nur gelingen wenn Verbände (und ich rede von ALLEN) ihre zahlenden Mitglieder nicht als Balast oder Nutzlast ansehen, sondern als eine Art Gläubiger, die es direkt zu unterstützen gibt...


Solange nicht irgendwie Transparenz, Engagement und Rückendeckung zu erkennen ist - brauchen wir diesen Verband nicht! Mir tut es echt Leid, dass Windfried sich nun aus der Disskussion raus hält - aber nochmal ER hatte die Chance!


Jeder von uns würde einen BV begrüßen, der sich klar FÜR Angler einsetzt. Aber nein, es würde eine ARGE GEGEN WKW und Kormoran etc. gegründet....das kann nicht alles gewesen sein!


----------



## Tomasz (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht gehört zu dem geforderten "Kulturwandel" auch, dass alle Beteiligten darüber nachdenken, wie sie miteinander umgehen sollten.



Bei dieser Gelegenheit sollte @Thomas9904 mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, ob ihm eine Moderationsausbildung bei diesem von Dir angewahnten "Kulturwandel" helfen würde. Ich kenne einige Leute, die das gemacht haben und war von den Ergebnissen positiv überrascht. 
Dort lernt man u.a. wie man eine Diskussion am laufen, alle Beteiligte, auch der Mehrheit unterlegene angemessen zu Wort kommen lässt und wie man mit Leuten umgeht, die nicht ernsthaft zur Diskussion beitragem, sondern nur motzen wollen. Zudem werden verschiedene Techniken vermittelt, z.B. wie und in welchem Maße Wiederholungen angewendet sinnvoll sind und ab wann sie den Diskussionsfaden völlig zerschießen. Eine solche Ausbildung könnte er sicher von der Steuer absetzen. Wenn sein verdientes Geld dafür nicht reichen sollte, kann man sich das Wissen aber sicher auch selbst anlesen.   
Hier eines von vielen Beispielen zur Ausbildung ohne dieses im detail zu kennn: http://www.seminarmarkt.de/Seminare/Moderationsausbildung;5206
Und nein ich habe kein Interesse daran die Fragen nochmals hoch zu holen und auch mir fehlt dafür neben der Arbeit die Zeit. Ich weiß den Verlauf der Diskussion auch so für mich und meine Fragen zu werten, egal ob sie nicht oder nur schwammig beantwortet werden. Zudem nützt eine Antwort per PN aus meiner Sicht auch wenig. Ich kann immer noch nicht verstehen und werde mich nie damit abfinden, dass man die Verbandsarbeit nicht offen kommunizieren und offen diskutieren kann. So kommen wir bei den Problemen keinen Schritt weiter. 
Haltet nur weiter immer schön Eure Deckung so hoch, dass ihr nicht mehr durch diese sehen könnt, was vor Euren Augen passiert.

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: Unabhängig davon denke ich, wir brauchen einen Verband, der mehr FÜR etwas steht und es schafft seine Arbeit positiv darzustellen. Das kann meinetwegen auch bedeuten gegen Wasserkraft oder den Kormoran zu sein, aber in erster Linie eben FÜR das Angeln und seine Angler eintritt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ich vertrete die Meinung, dass jeder der sich in einem Forum bewegt damit rechnen muss, dass er nicht nur Lob erwarten kann. Insbesondere Kritik lässt sich für viele leichter über das anonyme Web äußern, als in einem persönlichen Gespräch. 

Natürlich ist es positiv anzusehen, wenn sich jemand der Diskussion stellt. Jedoch darf er doch keinen Kniefall von allen Beteiligten - die seit Jahren Transparenz einfordern - erwarten, wenn man nur seine persönlichen Taten benennt und am eigentlichen Thema hier vorbei schreibt!

Die Frage lautet doch "Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband?" und nicht was hat der Winfried in seinem Bereich bewegt. Er hat doch selbst geschrieben, dass es dafür keinen Verband braucht.

Bei erster Kritik einfach abzutauchen passt einmal mehr in mein Bild der Verbands-/ Vereinsfunktionäre.

Hat er irgendetwas neues zu der aktuellen Situation des BV geschrieben?

Er schreibt, dass die, die keine Ahnung haben sich hier negativ äußern. Ohne AB oder Insiderinformationen hätte man gar kein Wissen. Würde der BV transparenter arbeiten, könnte man ja auch mal Stellung beziehen- und sich eventuell gar positiv äußern...


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Man schaue sich doch einfach mal die Struktur unserer (Angel)vereine (DAFV, LV, KV etc.)  an.
Das Mitspracherecht für uns Angler fängt im Vorort an und hört dort auch auf.

Mehr ist doch eigentlich nicht zusagen, oder?

Das ist so als wenn der Bürger seine Kommunawahl abhält, die gewählten Vorortpolitiker dann den Landespräsi und dieser den Bundeskanzler wählen.

Demokratie auf aller niedrigster Stufe.
(Wenn man dies überhaupt Demokratie nennen darf.)

Ich als Angler kann ja nicht mal einen Antrag im DAFV stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Demokratie auf aller niedrigster Stufe.
> (Wenn man dies überhaupt Demokratie nennen darf.)


Muss man Demokratie nennen, hat uns Frau Dr. ja gelehrt:
"den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..."


PS:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...2014-in-berlin-der-stoer-stand-im-mittelpunkt
Da haben sich unsere "Vertreter" wieder richtig für Angler und das Angeln allgemein ins Zeug gelegt - nicht die vom BV, die waren nur zu Besuch, auch wenns auf der BV-Seite veröffentlicht wird.

Gearbeitet haben nur die anderen aus LV und Instituten..........................






2014 wird alles besser...






oder so..............


----------



## Honeyball (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Tomasz, Du solltest nicht Moderation mit Administration und beides zusammen nicht mit Informationserstellung in einen Topf schmeißen.

Die Moderation machen wir Mods und (wenn wir was nicht rechtzeitig mitbekommen) auch der Admin, hier wie in allen anderen Bereichen und hier in diesem Bereich häufig mit dem Schwerpunkt, die jeweiligen Themen on topic zu halten.

Die Sektion "News und Aktuelles" hat aber nunmal in erster Linie die Zielsetzung der _Informationsweitergabe_.
Man könnte jetzt darüber diskutieren (aber bitte nicht in diesem Thread!!!), ob wir, insbesondere Thomas, diese Informationen kommentieren dürfen oder nicht. Aber solange dies der Fall ist, macht er eben nichts anderes als genau das, unverblümt, manchmal mit dem Holzhammer und für viele sicherlich auch oft penetrant, aber die Informationen und Rechercheergebnisse, die hier veröffentlicht sind, sind alle durch die Bank belegbar und belegt durch Briefe, E-Mails, Protokolle etc.

Wenn uns (Redaktion) und anderen (Diskussionsbeteiligten) unterstellt wird (und dann auch noch halboffiziell von einem Verbandsfunktionär), wir würden etwas kommentieren, wovon wir keine Ahnung haben und das als Vorwand genutzt wird, sich dieser Diskussion zu entziehen, dann hinterlässt das so oder so ein "G'schmäckle". Die gegen Thomas und seine Art (der Moderation) gerichteten Kommentare nach dem Motto: "Jetzt haben wir endlich mal einen von denen im Drill, da dreht Thomas die Bremse zu und das Vorfach reißt" bringen da keinen weiter. Im Gegenteil, damit bestärkst Du jeden mitverantwortlichen Verbandsfunktionär in seiner Argumentation, die Öffentlichkeitsblockadehaltung aufrecht zu halten, also genau in dem Verhalten, dass Du doch selbst intensiv mitkritisierst.


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@fisherbandit,
mit dem "keine Ahnung haben" meinte er wohl mich persönlich. ( So viel zu "Kultur" oder "Kulturwandel ;-) ) Ich werde ihm aber, wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe, noch etwas Material liefern. Im Gegensatz zu ihm habe ich nämlich keine festgefahrene Meinung sondern schau auch mal nach rechts und links und lasse mich auch mal eines Besseren belehren, wenn mir dann eben keine Hasstiraden sondern unumstößliche Fakten entgegengebracht werden. Und da genügen mir z.B. nicht die immer wiederkehrenden Bilder zerstückelter oder zerquetschter Aale oder ähnliches. Da möchte ich z.B. sehen, warum man nicht für "Umleitungen" kämpft, da möchte ich sehen, warum man sich nicht an einen Tisch setzt und Verbesserungen bespricht. Statt dessen: Kampf GEGEN, Verbot, Verhinderung...
(schau z.b. mal hier: http://www.mittelhessenblog.de/2011...lhaft-befurworter-mehr-sauerstoff-in-flussen/ , wer dort einfach stur beschrieben wird und wer sich dort durchaus in die positive richtung bewegt. ;-)
Das mit der Förderung von Studien hab ich nicht umsonst beschrieben, es gibt sehr gute Lösungsansätze zu den Wasserkraftanlagen, die nur an der Finanzierung der Forschung kranken. ( kleines Bsp.: nehmt ein lineal zwischen die finger und haltet ein ende unter den wasserhahn. da hab ich strömendes wasser als auslösende und eine wirkende kraft außerhalb des wassers an eurer hand. das ganze stellt euch nun vor, wäre nicht das lineal sondern buhnenähnliche körper, dann muß ich nur noch die wirkende kraft in z.b. bewegungsenergie umformen und kann strom erzeugen! und das ist nur 1 ansatz von vielen! dabei wird kein fischleben zerstört, im gegenteil, im strömungsschatten dieser anlagen würden ruhepunkte entstehen usw., andere lösungen werden ja auch in o.g. artikel benannt)

@fr33 das mit den Themen WKW und Kormoranmanagement sind aber leider vorherrschende Themen für den BV und eben dabei nur der absolute Kampf GEGEN. Und ich will ja nur aufzeigen, daß ein "Kampf" FÜR eine gemeinsame Lösung auch wesentlich besser FÜR das Angeln sein kann und auch in Fragen der Lobbyarbeit wesentlich zukunftsträchtiger wäre! Eine Mitarbeit statt ein Gegenpart dazu würde vlt. auch viel mehr Toleranz in höheren Politikentscheidungsebenen hervorheben als ständige Kriegsschauplatzbeschreibungen.
Und man könnte dann vlt. wesentlich entspannter und zielgerichteter FÜR das Angeln und die Angler wirken!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Und ich will ja nur aufzeigen, daß ein "Kampf" FÜR eine gemeinsame Lösung auch wesentlich besser FÜR das Angeln sein kann und auch in Fragen der Lobbyarbeit wesentlich zukunftsträchtiger wäre! Eine Mitarbeit statt ein Gegenpart dazu würde vlt. auch viel mehr Toleranz in höheren Politikentscheidungsebenen hervorheben als ständige Kriegsschauplatzbeschreibungen.
> Und man könnte dann vlt. wesentlich entspannter und zielgerichteter FÜR das Angeln und die Angler wirken!



Wie groß ist da Deine Hoffnung an Hand dessen, was im BV und den LV  zur Zeit geschieht????


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

leider null


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Honeyball, danke für deine Ausführungen. Ich würde mich auch gerne an der Diskussion beteiligen - aber habe ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten noch zu folgen. Rein subjektiv für mich habe ich festgestellt, dass die Diskussion extrem abgedriftet ist. Ursprünglich ging es laut Thomas Günther um:


 a) Brauchen die Angler *einen* Bundesverband?
 b) Welche Strukturen gebraucht werden und wie man sie erreichen kann ..


 dann wurden aber alle möglichen Themen besprochen. Winfrieds Beitrag hatte z.B. gar nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass ein Moderator das verschoben hätte (z.B. in ein separates Thema, Negative Folgen der Wasserkraft o.ä.) 


 Vielleicht könntet ihr mich aufklären, wie in diesem Unterforum (Angeln in Politik und Verbänden) die Moderation abläuft - da laut Plattform kein Moderator eingetragen ist. Gerne auch als PN!


 Danke, Torsten


----------



## Tomasz (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tomasz, Du solltest nicht Moderation mit Administration und beides zusammen nicht mit Informationserstellung in einen Topf schmeißen.
> 
> Die Moderation machen wir Mods und (wenn wir was nicht rechtzeitig mitbekommen) auch der Admin, hier wie in allen anderen Bereichen und hier in diesem Bereich häufig mit dem Schwerpunkt, die jeweiligen Themen on topic zu halten.
> 
> ...



Ich schmeiße hier nicht Moderation, Administration,  Information und Diskussionsbeiträge zusammen. Das kommt daher, dass Ihr und speziell Thomas das in Personalunion tut.
Ich hatte das auch schon in der Vergangenheit mehrfach angemahnt und es zeigt sich immer wieder, dass diese Personalunion einer sachlichen Diskussion nicht gut tut. Du erinnerst Dich sicher an den extra dafür eingerichteten Thread "was macht die Redakion richtig oder falsch"?! Dieser ist aus dem Board genommen worden, warum auch immer. Den Versuch einen unabhängig von der Redaktion agierenden Moderator einzusetzen gab es auch schon mal. Dieser hatte damals das Handtuch geworfen. Ist Eure Erinnerung so kurz?
Und ja natürlich in die Informationweitergabe hier richtig und wichtig. Ändert aber nicht daran, dass es dazu auch einer sachlichen Diskussionskultur braucht, die wie überall im Board von Moderatoren durchgesetzt und im besten Fall bei so emotionalen und wichtigen Theman wie hier auch ein Stück weit gelenkt werden muss, um zielorientiert zu sein. Siehst Du das anders? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## volko (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

_



			Aber - ich sagte wir waren in Fulda und haben einer ARGE gegründet - ja mit dem neuen Verband - und jetzt haben wir wohl einen schlagkräftigen, gemeinsamen Zusammenschluss in dem (fast) alle LV im DAFV mitarbeiten und gemeinsam finanzieren! Das ist doch ein guter Anfang und wir machen gemeinsam weiter! Ich habe das Eingangsreferat mit pps gehalten.

Da wird nicht nur Wasserkraft behandelt sondern auch der Aalmanagementplan, die Flussverbauungen, Methangasbildung in Stauhaltungen, Tierschutz im aquatischen Lebensraum (gilt Tierschutz auch im Wasser oder nicht - er steht in Art. 20a im GG!), funktionierende Fischaufsteigsanlagen, funktionierende Fischabstiegsanlagen, Monitoring u.v.a. mehr. Wer will kann hier bis zum Umfallen mitarbeiten, sich einbringen und sinnvolles zugunsten aller Angler leisten. Hier gilt kein Geschwätz sondern harte und kompetente Arbeit gegenüber Politik, Rgierungen, Behörden etc....
Winfried
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_ 
Eine ARGE ist gegründet. Da bewegt sich ja was!!!!!!!

Jetzt noch eine ARGE "PRO ANGELN" gründen. 
Die könnte sich ja z.B. in der Gesetzgebung für die Angler stark machen und versuchen, dort was zu erreichen. Wenn dort jemand so hart kämpft, wie Winfried für sein Ziel, da müßte doch etwas positives rauszuholen sein. Warum nicht den Versuch machen, die Grundlagen / Gesetze zu verändern ( Wettangeln, C&R, .....), statt nach Wegen zu suchen, sie zu umgehen ( Hegefischen,.......)?

Und dann noch eine ARGE für "Finanzen" gründen.

Oder könnte der BV mit seinen Geschäftsstellen auch etwas ohne ARGE????

Ich bin der Meinung, ein *starker* BV wird gebraucht, um die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten. Sonst zerbröselt alles in der deutschen Kleinstaaterei. Jedes BL macht seine Fischereigesetze selbst. Sich in einer Ecke verkriechen geht nicht mehr, denn dann kommen die "anderen Erstarkten" und werfen uns neue Knüppel zwischen die Beine.

Wie der BV seine Arbeit macht, ob allein oder über ARGE ist mir egal, nur machen muß er sie. Wobei in einer Gemeinschaft mehr Mitglieder die Möglichkeit hätten, sich einzubringen (wenn Sie denn wollen).

Gruß volko


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Nun haben wir ja mit Winfried schon jemanden vom Verband hier der sich stellt, doch irgendwie kommt man hier trotzdem zu keinen wirklichen "Diskussionsergebnissen".
> 
> Winfried steht auf der einen Seite nun fast allein da - dann kommt er vielleicht 2 mal am Tag online und muß sich durch ca. 5-10 Seiten an Kommentaren kämpfen die teilweise ihn und seine Meinung zerpflücken und teilweise aber auch gute Fragen (zB von Tomasz) etc. beinhalten.



Sorry, aber wenn *das* ein würdiger Verbandsrepräsentant sein soll, dann wundert micht nichts mehr. Wie kann jemand, der selber angibt, niemanden zu brauchen und alles alleine zu machen, ernsthaft für Verbandsarbeit einstehen wollen?
Wie kann jemand, der dazu noch ganz offensichtlich vom BV im Stich gelassen wurde, diesen so vehement verteidigen?

Mit solchen Leuten braucht man keine Kommmunikation. Sie sollen gerne weiter ihre sicher verdienstvolle Einzelkämpferarbeit machen, solche leute braucht es auch, aber kein Hoisanna auf einen so kläglichen BV singen.

Ich wäre überdies auch froh, wenn sich jemand der von uns kritisierten zu Wort und zur Diskussion stellen würde. 
Aber bitte jemand, der auch was zu sagen hat.




uwe2855 schrieb:


> Schade das Winfried aus der Diskussion ausgestiegen ist. Ist aber auch kein Wunder wenn sein Tun, Handeln und seine Worte von Einigen hier bis ins kleinste Detail zerpflückt und nur kritisiert werden. Im Gegensatz zu unserem BV und einigen Landesverbänden hatte und hat er Ideen die er an seinen Gewässer(n) umgesetzt hat.



Ja genau, *im Gegensatz*, und trotzdem .....

na, egal. Immerhin hat er jetzt zumindest selber Stellung bezogen und keine anonymen Briefe geschrieben.


----------



## angler1996 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ralle, sorry aber mit wem ich reden/schreiben will, kann ich Kraft meiner 54 Lenze selber entscheiden:m
Und ich denke die anderen auch.

Vielleicht interessiert mich ja gerade das warum er so denkt.
Welches Fazit ich dann daraus zeihe, kann ich erst danach entscheiden , nicht vorher.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Meine Meinung dazu steht nach wie vor:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er stellt sich immerhin!!!
> 
> Und das finde ich (unabhängig vom Inhaltlichen) absolut positiv und bemerkenswert!
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich wäre überdies auch froh, wenn sich jemand der von uns kritisierten zu Wort und zur Diskussion stellen würde.
> Aber bitte jemand, der auch was zu sagen hat.



Ja, das wäre schön.

 Aber:
 Die bekommen vom Anglerboard weder Geld noch entscheidet das Anglerboard über ihre Zukunft (sondern die Landesverbände).

 Und Demokratie geht denen meilenweit am A... vorbei.

 Bist du jemals von einem FDP-Mitglied um Zustimmung befragt worden, ganz im Gegensatz zu Industrieverbänden? Die Dame handelt so, wie sie es während ihrer politischen Karriere gemacht hat: Sprich nicht mit den Bauern, sondern mit den Fürsten.


----------



## schuessel (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

das thema hier lautet glaub:"Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband?...."
ich möchte den Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther gerne außer Acht lassen ( hab ihn auch nur kurz überflogen ) und dafür mein päckchen senf, ketchup und majo dazugeben (probiert das mal auf pommes oder cuuywurst mit pommes es lohnt sich).
Mir geht das schon lange im Kopf rum bei den ganzen Diskussionen hier im Bereich Politik&co, aber auch in allen anderen bereichen dieses und anderer Angelforen.

Ich bin immer mehr dvon Überzeugt, daß wir nicht einen sondern mehrere Bundesverbände brauchen. Sollen doch die einen fürs abknüppeln plädieren und die anderen verlangen nur zum Spaß Fische an Land zu drillen und wieder freizulassen. Wieder andere könnten fordern, mit Maß und Ziel manche Fische zu entnehmen und andere eben nicht.
Was hindert die wettbewerbsangler, denn daran einen Verein/Verband zu gründen und an Meisterschaften teilzunehmen. Wenn der vdsfddafvdiddeldaddel das nicht will, bitteschön, wen juckts.
Trotzdem könnte man zum Beispiel im Bereich Wasserkraft mit einer Stimme sprechen, wobei man ja jetzt erst hier wieder gesehen hat, dass selbst das kaum möglich sein wird.
Es gibt doch auch nicht nur einen tierschutzverband (Bund nabu etc. pp) Wir Angler/sportfischer/was auch immer hätten ja sogar die möglichkeit unter dem dach des DFV mit wirklichem Rückhalt gemeinsam zu agieren, auch ohne Einheitsanglerverband. (schon witzig irgendwie, wie manche die ddr als böse darstellen und trotzdem für einen einheitsverband sind. da drüben war auch alles einheitlich, angefangen bei der Einheitspartei. ) 
selbst im fussball arbeiter der dfb teilweise gegen die dfl und das ist gut so. Monopole mindern die Qualität und erhöhen den Preis. so läufts und nicht anders. nur konkurrenz verhindert langfristig eingeschlafene Socken in Führungsetagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



schuessel schrieb:


> (schon witzig irgendwie, wie manche die ddr als böse darstellen und trotzdem für einen einheitsverband sind. da drüben war auch alles einheitlich, angefangen bei der Einheitspartei. )


Auch wenn ich persönlich für 1 starken Bundesverband bin, der sich zur Hauptaufgabe macht, ALLE Arten von Anglern und Angeln zu unterstützen und zu fördern, musste ich dennoch über Deinen Gedanken bez. "Einheitspartei" schmunzeln, der mir auch schon des Öfteren mal wg. der (Kon)Fusion negativ durch den Kopp schoss..

Solange man wie bis dato nur einen Verhinderungs/Verbotsverband hinkriegt, wäre eine gesunde und starke Konkurrenz aber sicher mehr als wünschenswert und förderlich und allemal besser als eine "Einheitsverbots/verhinderungspartei(sorry, Verband...)"..

Zumal dann, wenn nach der Wende in beiden Dachverbänden noch ca. 1,1 Mio. Zahler organisiert waren, nach der (Kon)Fusion jetzt im VDSF/DAFV gerade noch ca. 640.000 (dass das für den Verband "rund 700.000 sind", erinnert dann schon etwas an "ADAC-Zahlenspiele".: http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv)
Auch da wird eine alte "VDSF-Tradition" nahtlos im VDSF/DAFV weitergeführt:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html

Durch "erfolgreiche Verbandsarbeit" hat man die Zahl der organisierten Zahler also schon fast halbiert (reale Menschen werden das kaum mehr als 450.000 sein wg. Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften in den Vereinen...)


----------



## Honeyball (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Brauchen die Angler einen Bundesverband? Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Eben.
Das ist die Antwort auf die Frage des Threads, die ich genauso teile. 
Wir Angler bräuchten genau SO einen Verband.

Wir Angler in Deutschland können auf diesen DAFV genauso gut verzichten und vielleicht sogar damit rechnen, dass es uns ohne ihn in Summe vielleicht besser geht als mit ihm.

Die Landesverbände, so sie denn was für uns Angler tun, könnten auch ohne diesen DAFV kooperieren und übergreifende Projekte initiieren und hätten dann sogar noch mehr Geld dafür übrig.

Als Dachorganisation würde der DFV ausreichen.


@Tomasz: Doch, Ich gebe Dir im Grunde recht, aber solange es keine bessere Lösung gibt, müssen wir das eben weiter genau so machen. :m


----------

